# Can Anyone Identify This Creepy Stalker?



## Clem_Shady

If you know who this person is driving the vehicle in this video, then please contact the Saint Mary's County Sheriff's Department and give them an anonymous tip about their identity.

They are quite possibly a military person or PAX worker.

Thank you.

Sheriff's Department Phone Number:

301-475-4200, then hit extension 1900.


----------



## aps45819

why?


----------



## Gilligan

Won't help. I'll just start using a different vehicle now.


----------



## Clem_Shady

aps45819 said:


> why?



This thread is for serious responses only.

If you know who it is, dial the number and tell them.

If not, then please refrain from making comments.


----------



## Gilligan

Clem_Shady said:


> This thread is for serious responses only.
> 
> .



*snicker*


----------



## Justme2

THEY ARE WATCHING YOU!!!!


----------



## Gilligan

Refresh my memory: Is "Driving While On A Public Road" a felony or a misdemeanor?


----------



## struggler44

Clem_Shady said:


> If you know who this person is driving the vehicle in this video, then please contact the Saint Mary's County Sheriff's Department and give them an anonymous tip about their identity.
> 
> They are quite possibly a military person or PAX worker.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> Sheriff's Department Phone Number:
> 
> 301-475-4200, then hit extension 1900.



Dude, You put all your crap on here dancing for attention and now you have it you're complaining? WTF ?


----------



## Dye Tied

Clem_Shady said:


> This thread is for serious responses only.
> 
> If you know who it is, dial the number and tell them.
> 
> If not, then please refrain from making comments.



Call them yourself.


----------



## aps45819

Clem_Shady said:


> This thread is for serious responses only.
> 
> If you know who it is, dial the number and tell them.
> 
> If not, then please refrain from making comments.



why?


----------



## Gilligan

Dye Tied said:


> Call them yourself.



He's already the butt of every "wackjob" joke you could come up with...methinks he's pretty much shot his wad with the local authorities and is looking for other allies.

Be fun to call it in with some wild guesses. Me?..I think its Geraldo, working on a story about Clem.


----------



## aps45819

Gilligan said:


> Me?..I think its Geraldo, working on a story about Clem.



Going to open his skull only to find nothing?


----------



## Dye Tied

Gilligan said:


> He's already the butt of every "wackjob" joke you could come up with...methinks he's pretty much shot his wad with the local authorities and is looking for other allies.
> 
> Be fun to call it in with some wild guesses. Me?..I think its Geraldo, working on a story about Clem.



You, of all people, should have read  in my remark...


----------



## Gilligan

Dye Tied said:


> You, of all people, should have read  in my remark...



of course. But it was the perfect segue to where I wanted to meander next..


----------



## Clem_Shady

aps45819 said:


> why?



I can't make any further statements at this time, so quit asking.


----------



## Dye Tied

Gilligan said:


> of course. But it was the perfect segue to where I wanted to meander next..



meander away..I need to Wii


----------



## Gilligan

Clem_Shady said:


> I can't make any further statements at this time, so quit asking.



Hot diggity. That means this thread is bare naked unprotected and free for the hijacking..right?


----------



## Clem_Shady

Gilligan said:


> Hot diggity. That means this thread is bare naked unprotected and free for the hijacking..right?



I'm just glad everyone is getting to see what a punk you really are billigan.


----------



## aps45819

Clem_Shady said:


> I can't make any further statements at this time, so quit asking.



why?


----------



## mdff21

I would be more worried about the other video you have.  The one where the delivery truck actually stops in front, the guy gets out and takes a photo.


----------



## GWguy

I'm so glad I put Shady on iggy.  This isn't even entertainment any more.  Just sad.


----------



## n0n1m0us3

Clem_Shady said:


> If you know who this person is driving the vehicle in this video, then please contact the Saint Mary's County Sheriff's Department and give them an anonymous tip about their identity.
> 
> They are quite possibly a military person or PAX worker.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> Sheriff's Department Phone Number:
> 
> 301-475-4200, then hit extension 1900.



You can barely see that someone is driving the car, let alone who it is....


----------



## Clem_Shady

mdff21 said:


> I would be more worried about the other video you have.  The one where the delivery truck actually stops in front, the guy gets out and takes a photo.



QBHI is the one that needs to worry about that video.


----------



## Gilligan

Clem_Shady said:


> I'm just glad everyone is getting to see what a punk you really are billigan.



Funny ting though..they aren't focused on me. They are all focused on you.


----------



## n0n1m0us3

GWguy said:


> I'm so glad I put Shady on iggy.  This isn't even entertainment any more.  Just sad.



Iggy isn't too effective if you're gonna read all his posts and threads anyway...whats the point? Just so you can say you have him on iggy then hang on his every word?


----------



## Clem_Shady

n0n1m0us3 said:


> You can barely see that someone is driving the car, let alone who it is....



Exactly, that's why I need help with getting the tag number.

So law enforcement  and I can proceed in dealing with this guy.

Somebody here or in the Leonard's Grant subdivision probably knows who this person is.


----------



## Gilligan

Clem_Shady said:


> Exactly, that's why I need help with getting the tag number.
> 
> So law enforcement  and I can proceed in dealing with this guy.
> 
> Somebody here or in the Leonard's Grant subdivision probably knows who this person is.



Refresh my memory: Is "Driving While On A Public Road" a felony or a misdemeanor?


----------



## Mr.Steed

Gilligan said:


> Refresh my memory: Is "Driving While On A Public Road" a felony or a misdemeanor?



No, you oxygen deprived adolescent, but your existence is! Leave the man alone. In fact, go out and ride your little toy bike, you contaminate the forums much too often!


----------



## Gilligan

Mr.Steed said:


> No, you oxygen deprived adolescent, but your existence is! Leave the man alone. In fact, go out and ride your little toy bike, you contaminate the forums much too often!



This tread just became at least twice as fun, all of a sudden.


----------



## Clem_Shady

Gilligan said:


> Refresh my memory: Is "Driving While On A Public Road" a felony or a misdemeanor?



There's a lot more to this than just driving on the road.

This is somebody I can now take to court.


----------



## Gilligan

Clem_Shady said:


> There's a lot more to this than just driving on the road.
> 
> This is somebody I can now take to court.



For what?  I won't tell you who it is until you tell me what they are going to get the chair for.


----------



## Clem_Shady

Gilligan said:


> For what?  I won't tell you who it is until you tell me what they are going to get the chair for.



I've never in my life iggied anybody on here before.

You are now gone.


----------



## Gilligan

Clem_Shady said:


> I've never in my life iggied anybody on here before.
> 
> You are now gone.



oh drat..the horror..the shame...the giggle......the yawn.


----------



## n0n1m0us3

Clem_Shady said:


> I've never in my life iggied anybody on here before.
> 
> You are now gone.



I've had that idiotic old tool on iggy for several months now, makes the forums a much more bearable place.


----------



## Gilligan

n0n1m0us3 said:


> I've had that idiotic old tool on iggy for several months now, makes the forums a much more bearable place.


----------



## Toxick

Clem_Shady said:


> If you know who this person is driving the vehicle in this video, then please contact the Saint Mary's County Sheriff's Department and give them an anonymous tip about their identity.





Why?


----------



## Gilligan

minuteman76 said:


> Don't worry Gilligan, we're still buds.



...as much as we ever weren't, I take it?


----------



## DoWhat

Mr.Steed said:


> No, you oxygen deprived adolescent, but your existence is! Leave the man alone. In fact, go out and ride your little toy bike, you contaminate the forums much too often!



Another dumba$$.
Do you like titties?


----------



## Gilligan

minuteman76 said:


> *WHAT!*Does that mean I should cancel my plans to buy an old Bronco, and join your club?



I don't have a club.


----------



## aps45819

Toxick said:


> Why?



 wish I'd said that


----------



## Merlin99

Clem_Shady said:


> This thread is for serious responses only.
> 
> If you know who it is, dial the number and tell them.
> 
> If not, then please refrain from making comments.



That's really going to happen.


----------



## Merlin99

Clem_Shady said:


> Exactly, that's why I need help with getting the tag number.
> 
> So law enforcement  and I can proceed in dealing with this guy.
> 
> Somebody here or in the Leonard's Grant subdivision probably knows who this person is.



And I'm guessing every one of your neighbors know and are refusing to tell you (probably the cops to).


----------



## Merlin99

Gilligan said:


> oh drat..the horror..the shame...the giggle......the yawn.


Just so you know how much you've shamed him.


----------



## BushwoodGirl

mdff21 said:


> I would be more worried about the other video you have.  The one where the delivery truck actually stops in front, the guy gets out and takes a photo.



That same delivery truck has delivered materials to my house twice and both times the driver took pictures...


----------



## Clem_Shady

BushwoodGirl said:


> That same delivery truck has delivered materials to my house twice and both times the driver took pictures...



That's nice, I didn't order any materials or have any delivered.


----------



## n0n1m0us3

BushwoodGirl said:


> That same delivery truck has delivered materials to my house twice and both times the driver took pictures...



Did you ask them why they were taking a picture of your house? That seems pretty strange to me.


----------



## BushwoodGirl

n0n1m0us3 said:


> Did you ask them why they were taking a picture of your house? That seems pretty strange to me.



It is for the driver's protection... to verify that he delivered the materials...


----------



## GWguy

Gilligan said:


> oh drat..the horror..the shame...the giggle......the yawn.





Merlin99 said:


> Just so you know how much you've shamed him.



It really interesting that when you say you've put someone on iggy, they seem to forget that you have them on iggy, respond and expect you to read it and continue the argument.

whooosh.


----------



## royhobie

Clem_Shady said:


> If you know who this person is driving the vehicle in this video, then please contact the Saint Mary's County Sheriff's Department and give them an anonymous tip about their identity.
> 
> They are quite possibly a military person or PAX worker.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> Sheriff's Department Phone Number:
> 
> 301-475-4200, then hit extension 1900.




Try to get a picture that has a good tag number on it. The Sheriff's Office can run the tag through M.I.L.E.S. and or N.C.I.C. and find out who the person is. The officer is "not" supposed to tell you who it is. But, the officer "is" supposed to follow up and see what the problem is, based on what law you believe the person may be breaking.


----------



## Clem_Shady

royhobie said:


> Try to get a picture that has a good tag number on it. The Sheriff's Office can run the tag through M.I.L.E.S. and or N.C.I.C. and find out who the person is. The officer is "not" supposed to tell you who it is. But, the officer "is" supposed to follow up and see what the problem is, based on what law you believe the person may be breaking.



If I get the tag number, I will be able to get their name in order to drag them into court.

I seriously believe these are active duty folks at PAX or base employees.

There's no need to spell out how their career is going to end or be seriously damaged once I take them to court.

This person possibly lives in Lusby/Calvert County.


----------



## BushwoodGirl

Clem_Shady said:


> If I get the tag number, I will be able to get their name in order to drag them into court.
> 
> I seriously believe these are active duty folks at PAX or base employees.
> 
> There's no need to spell out how their career is going to end or be seriously damaged once I take them to court.
> 
> This person possibly lives in Lusby/Calvert County.



Why would you want to seriously damage someone's career?


----------



## RedBaron

minuteman76 said:


> Sorry, I shoudn't have assumed. I was talking about this club.
> 
> Mid-Atlantic Early Broncos
> 
> Looks like a fun group. Maybe you should look into becoming a member.



That shut Gilligan up.


----------



## Lexib_

Clem_Shady said:


> If I get the tag number, I will be able to get their name in order to drag them into court.
> 
> I seriously believe these are active duty folks at PAX or base employees.
> 
> There's no need to spell out how their career is going to end or be seriously damaged once I take them to court.
> 
> This person possibly lives in Lusby/Calvert County.



It can also be your finance company or mortgage company. They do check on the property and take pictures so they can see their investment and that it is being maintained.  I saw someone taking pictures of a couple houses in my neighborhood and went up to the vehicle and asked what they were doing. That's how I found out what they were doing. Legally they can do it.   Why would you think someone is stalking or harrassing you?   You've been an angel throughout this entire process right ?


----------



## Clem_Shady

BushwoodGirl said:


> Why would you want to seriously damage someone's career?



Because people in the military have higher standards of behavior that they have to uphold.

When they don't, they get dealt with differently than civilians.


----------



## BushwoodGirl

Clem_Shady said:


> Because people in the military have higher standards of behavior that they have to uphold.
> 
> When they don't, they get dealt with differently than civilians.



That still doesn't explain why you would want to "...seriously damage their career"...  Why wouldn't you try to work out your issue with them one on one?


----------



## RedBaron

BushwoodGirl said:


> That still doesn't explain why you would want to "...seriously damage their career"...  Why wouldn't you try to work out your issue with them one on one?



How would driving by someone's house ruin a career?


----------



## hvp05

royhobie said:


> But, the officer "is" supposed to follow up and see what the problem is, based on what law you believe the person may be breaking.


You must not be familiar with Clemmy and his clones.  







(Hint:  He doesn't give a flying fudge about the law, only how he can stir up attention and drama.)


----------



## RedBaron

hvp05 said:


> You must not be familiar with Clemmy and his clones.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Hint:  He doesn't give a flying fudge about the law, only how he can stir up attention and drama.)



Hey 6 to 1 !! 
Make sure you get your 5 hours of sleep before you log on!


----------



## Clem_Shady

RedBaron said:


> How would driving by someone's house ruin a career?



They're doing a lot more than just driving by my house.

And they're going down.


----------



## RedBaron

Clem_Shady said:


> They're doing a lot more than just driving by my house.
> 
> And they're going down.



welcome to the jungle


----------



## BushwoodGirl

RedBaron said:


> How would driving by someone's house ruin a career?




See Clem Shady's post (#53) in this thread ....


----------



## RedBaron

BushwoodGirl said:


> See Clem Shady's post (#56) in this thread ....



Well if the person is doing something illegal dont you think they should be reported? If someone was doing something shady in front of your house wouldnt you do the same?


----------



## BushwoodGirl

RedBaron said:


> Well if the person is doing something illegal dont you think they should be reported? If someone was doing something shady in front of your house wouldnt you do the same?



Probably not...  Us 7th district girls like to take matters into our own hands!!

Clem_shady's post came accross to me as though he would derive pleasure out of ruining someone's career...


----------



## hvp05

Clem_Shady said:


> They're doing a lot more than just driving by my house.


Yes, honking their horn, the foul bastards!!!  


You will take them to court, and probably lose and ultimately do nothing to them, but you will have RUINED that one afternoon for them... then you can shake your fist at them!


----------



## hvp05

BushwoodGirl said:


> Clem_shady's post came accross to me as though he would derive pleasure out of ruining someone's career...


He would; he's petty and vindictive like that.


----------



## RedBaron

BushwoodGirl said:


> Probably not...  Us 7th district girls like to take matters into our own hands!!
> 
> Clem_shady's post came accross to me as though he would derive pleasure out of ruining someone's career...



well if the person in the car wasnt doing anything wrong then no worries about the career right?


----------



## BushwoodGirl

RedBaron said:


> well if the person in the car wasnt doing anything wrong then no worries about the career right?



Is this Clem_Shady, Annoying_boy??


----------



## Merlin99

hvp05 said:


> Yes, honking their horn, the foul bastards!!!
> 
> 
> You will take them to court, and probably lose and ultimately do nothing to them, but you will have RUINED that one afternoon for them... *then you can shake your fist at them!*



I can see him doing the Snoopy "Curse you Red Baron" (no offense meant RedBaron).


----------



## hvp05

BushwoodGirl said:


> Is this Clem_Shady, Annoying_boy??


... and then a couple more.


----------



## kwillia

I enhanced the footage and I believe the driver is wearing a full size Mr. Peanut costume, complete with monocle.


----------



## ftcret

It is a one armed man!


----------



## RedBaron

BushwoodGirl said:


> Is this Clem_Shady, Annoying_boy??



No. You don't think my view is legit?

Personally I think he makes a spectacle out of himself so of course there are going to be drive-bys. People love to observe the spectacle. Look at Michael Jackson and Elvis Presley. :shrug:

But on the flip side if someone kept driving by my house slowly I would be concerned just like him since he really isn't Elvis or Michael.


----------



## retiredweaxman

struggler44 said:


> Dude, You put all your crap on here dancing for attention and now you have it you're complaining? WTF ?



This is the same joker that posts a public blog craving for attention then calls people's employers when they hit his page!!!

Worse yet, he calls people out by tracing their IP addy...Yet he wants people to hear his cause.

Sorry A_B/C_S, it can't go both ways. You want people to read about you and care about your plights...then you can't complain where they are hitting you page from.


----------



## RedBaron

hvp05 said:


> ... and then a couple more.



Such a silly Basement Boy! Funny thing is from your posts I totally thought you were a female until I read your profile and the crazy amount of time you spend on these here forums.


----------



## Gilligan

minuteman76 said:


> Sorry, I shoudn't have assumed. I was talking about this club.
> 
> Mid-Atlantic Early Broncos
> 
> Looks like a fun group. Maybe you should look into becoming a member.



Wish I had time for that. Too busy driving slowly around some new neighborhood(s) near L'town..


----------



## Gilligan

RedBaron said:


> That shut Gilligan up.



Amusing assumption. What is "Logged off"? would be the correct answer, though. Thanks for playing.


----------



## hvp05

retiredweaxman said:


> Sorry A_B/C_S, it can't go both ways. You want people to read about you and care about your plights...then you can't complain where they are hitting you page from.


As he does with Gilligan.  Seems to me, if there is any stalker here, it is him stalking Gilligan.  Creepy, indeed.





RedBaron said:


> Such a silly Basement Boy!


Took you longer than usual to pull your favorite line today.  Are you sure you got enough sleep?  :shrug:


----------



## RedBaron

hvp05 said:


> As he does with Gilligan.  Seems to me, if there is any stalker here, it is him stalking Gilligan.  Creepy, indeed.
> 
> 
> 
> Took you longer than usual to pull your favorite line today.  Are you sure you got enough sleep?  :shrug:


----------



## Gilligan

hvp05 said:


> As he does with Gilligan.  Seems to me, if there is any stalker here, it is him stalking Gilligan.  Creepy, indeed.:




I think he never got over the bike I was going to buy him..so he could go get run over in traffic.  I decided to spare him the bike and the carnage..you would think he'd be gratefull.


----------



## Gilligan

RedBaron said:


>



We'll take that as a 'no'.


----------



## RedBaron

Gilligan said:


> Amusing assumption. What is "Logged off"? would be the correct answer, though. Thanks for playing.



Sorry Bronco Billigan


----------



## Gilligan

RedBaron said:


> Sorry Bronco Billigan



Sorry?..for what?


----------



## RedBaron

Gilligan said:


> Sorry?..for what?



For assuming you left out of here when he brought up your little bronco club


----------



## Gilligan

RedBaron said:


> For assuming you left out of here when he brought up your little bronco club



*snicker*...as if you had the slightest clue what he was talking about.


----------



## RedBaron

Gilligan said:


> *snicker*...as if you had the slightest clue what he was talking about.



as if i really cared


----------



## RedBaron

*snicker*


----------



## Gilligan

RedBaron said:


> as if i really cared



Bingo. And so now we can return to our regular programming..the 'revenge tormenting' of Clem/Annoying/Jimmy.


----------



## RedBaron

Gilligan said:


> Bingo. And so now we can return to our regular programming..the 'revenge tormenting' of Clem/Annoying/Jimmy.



I thought that show was over.  Should be up for cancellation in my humble opinion.


----------



## hvp05

Gilligan said:


> I decided to spare him the bike and the carnage..you would think he'd be gratefull.


Seems reasonable to me - at least a million times more reasonable than any of Clemmy's ideas.




Gilligan said:


> We'll take that as a 'no'.


  Thanks.





RedBaron said:


> I thought that show was over.  Should be up for cancellation in my humble opinion.


Then who would you play sidekick to?  Whose lame jokes would you go along with?


----------



## RedBaron

hvp05 said:


> Seems reasonable to me - at least a million times more reasonable than any of Clemmy's ideas.
> 
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> Then who would you play sidekick to?  Whose lame jokes would you go along with?



I am jut an obsever. If I think you say something that is funny I will laugh and sometimes poke some fun.  Annnnndddd vice versa. I just think it is funny that all Mr Clem wants is attention and u numskulls give in to it thread after thread after thread after thread but then again you are on this here forums for 19 hours straight every day so whatcha gonna do  you should get out more


----------



## Gilligan

RedBaron said:


> I thought that show was over.  Should be up for cancellation in my humble opinion.



Yr probably right. Another pilot episode down in flames.

Poor Jimmy. Rumor has it that the next drama involves calling the cops and animal control on his neighbor because a squirrel is burying their nuts in his yard.


----------



## hvp05

Gilligan said:


> Poor Jimmy. Rumor has it that the next drama involves calling the cops and animal control on his neighbor because a squirrel is burying their nuts in his yard.


Don't forget the part about taking the neighbor to court.  _He's serious._


----------



## Gilligan

hvp05 said:


> .  _He's serious._



He's seriously_ something_...I agree.  I would hate to be the McDonald's employee that shorted him one McNugget.


----------



## Bann

kwillia said:


> I enhanced the footage and I believe the driver is wearing a full size Mr. Peanut costume, complete with monocle.


----------



## hvp05

Gilligan said:


> I would hate to be the McDonald's employee that shorted him one McNugget.


No telling what he would do.


----------



## County_Boy

Gilligan said:


> He's seriously_ something_...I agree.  I would hate to be the McDonald's employee that shorted him one McNugget.



He's been a few McNuggets short
for a long time


----------



## County_Boy

Hey Clem !
I think I know why they were taking the pictures.
GPS guidance.


----------



## toppick08

Y'all hold up....let me drive by again.....


----------



## BOP

Clem_Shady said:


> This thread is for serious responses only.
> 
> If you know who it is, dial the number and tell them.
> 
> If not, then please refrain from making comments.



New here, are you?


----------



## smdavis65

Mr.Steed said:


> No, you oxygen deprived adolescent, but your existence is! Leave the man alone. In fact, go out and ride your little toy bike, you contaminate the forums much too often!



Oh, look the gay and lesbian community has joined this thread. Welcome!


----------



## BOP

n0n1m0us3 said:


> Did you ask them why they were taking a picture of your house? That seems pretty strange to me.



They keep asking her to take off her clothes and stand in front of the picture window while they're taking pictures.

I wonder what it means.


----------



## BOP

Clem_Shady said:


> If I get the tag number, I will be able to get their name in order to drag them into court.
> 
> *I seriously believe these are active duty folks at PAX or base employees.*
> There's no need to spell out how their career is going to end or be seriously damaged once I take them to court.
> 
> *This person possibly lives in Lusby/Calvert County*.



Damn...he's on to us.


----------



## BushwoodGirl

BOP said:


> They keep asking her to take off her clothes and stand in front of the picture window while they're taking pictures.
> 
> I wonder what it means.



They want a good laugh...   Those days are long over...


----------



## Clem_Shady

Any leads on the little creep yet?

Look around on PAX tomorrow if you work there, especially if you're around active duty Marine or Navy personnel.

I think he falls into that category.

He looks like he's a white male, under 30.

Just get the tag number and a picture of the car on a cell phone if possible.

Thanks


----------



## Clem_Shady

If you get a picture of the car and tag number email it to this address:

lghoblog@gmail.com

Thanks


----------



## Gilligan

I spotted the car this morning!! Driver was getting coffee and gassing up. I walked over and gave him a high sign and 20 bucks for gas, to help out.


----------



## Clem_Shady

This message is hidden because Gilligan is on your ignore list.


----------



## hvp05

Clem_Shady said:


> Look around on PAX tomorrow if you work there, especially if you're around active duty Marine or Navy personnel.


I can hear your many forum friends clamoring to your aid already...


:crickets:





Gilligan said:


> I spotted the car this morning!! Driver was getting coffee and gassing up. I walked over and gave him a high sign and 20 bucks for gas, to help out.


If you see him again, maybe you could pay for one of those swanky dinners I hear you treat people to so often.  Don't want to take too much time out of his drive-by schedule, but he has to eat sometime.


----------



## Gilligan

hvp05 said:


> If you see him again, maybe you could pay for one of those swanky dinners I hear you treat people to so often.  Don't want to take too much time out of his drive-by schedule, but he has to eat sometime.



I _did_ offer to give him a nice bicycle....but it wouldn't fit in the back seat.


----------



## Clem_Shady

*Iggied The Two Hip-Joined Retards*

This message is hidden because hvp05 is on your ignore list.


----------



## Gilligan

*snicker* I see a snowball effect coming on. Clem puts me on iggy..then HVP too because he quoted me..then who knows how many when they quote me or HVP..and then whoever quotes those folks...next thing ya know, like some kind of virus, ole Clem will have iggied himself right off the forum and have to start over with another screen name.


----------



## hvp05

Gilligan said:


> next thing ya know, like some kind of virus, ole Clem will have iggied himself right off the forum and have to start over with another screen name.


I would bet he will keep right on talking, expecting everyone to maintain high interest in his posts.  That's how his brain functions; "I can insult you, but you need to respect me."  Too bad he doesn't realize that the BEST thing he can do is isolate himself.


----------



## DoWhat

Gilligan said:


> *snicker* I see a snowball effect coming on. Clem puts me on iggy..then HVP too because he quoted me..then who knows how many when they quote me or HVP..and then whoever quotes those folks...next thing ya know, like some kind of virus, ole Clem will have iggied himself right off the forum and have to start over with another screen name.





hvp05 said:


> I would bet he will keep right on talking, expecting everyone to maintain high interest in his posts.  That's how his brain functions; "I can insult you, but you need to respect me."  Too bad he doesn't realize that the BEST thing he can do is isolate himself.



...


----------



## hvp05

DoWhat said:


> ...


#3 steps up.  Clemmy's list is going to balloon.


----------



## Merlin99

Clem_Shady said:


> This message is hidden because Gilligan is on your ignore list.


Let me help



Gilligan said:


> I spotted the car this morning!! Driver was getting coffee and gassing up. I walked over and gave him a high sign and 20 bucks for gas, to help out.


----------



## Gilligan

hvp05 said:


> #3 steps up.  Clemmy's list is going to balloon.



Bernie Madoff would be proud of us. "Pyramid schemes in action"...


----------



## Bann

Gilligan said:


> *snicker* I see a snowball effect coming on. Clem puts me on iggy..then HVP too because he quoted me..then who knows how many when they quote me or HVP..and then whoever quotes those folks...next thing ya know, like some kind of virus, ole Clem will have iggied himself right off the forum and have to start over with another screen name.


----------



## letmetellyou

Gilligan said:


> *snicker* I see a snowball effect coming on. Clem puts me on iggy..then HVP too because he quoted me..then who knows how many when they quote me or HVP..and then whoever quotes those folks...next thing ya know, like some kind of virus, ole Clem will have iggied himself right off the forum and have to start over with another screen name.



ah hem...  I'm in...


----------



## protectmd

What is the vehicle wanted for? You really think the Sheriffs are going to spend time money and resources to locate that vehicle? And when they find them what are you gonna do? What if its FBI or some other 3 letter govt agency riding around in a rental with dead tags? It makes me wonder what your doing that people are investigating you. Must be something shady.....


----------



## Clem_Shady

protectmd said:


> What is the vehicle wanted for? You really think the Sheriffs are going to spend time money and resources to locate that vehicle? And when they find them what are you gonna do? What if its FBI or some other 3 letter govt agency riding around in a rental with dead tags? It makes me wonder what your doing that people are investigating you. Must be something shady.....



I knew you'd crawl in sooner or later.

I actually agree with some of the things you post and some of your beliefs, but at the end of the day you are the whack-job that posted this to encourage harassment:



protectmd said:


> Annoying Boy's Miserable Life....
> 
> Someone who sits in the front yard of a house and complains about how he purchased a house that was improperly built - Hmmm.... Either sue, move or fix it your own damn self.
> 
> Afraid the trooper was going to assault him. - Probably not in broad daylight. Beatdowns only happen at night out of camera view in the dark.
> 
> Complains about his first amendment rights and how they are "about" to be violated. - Probably earned himself a spot on all of the great watchlists as a radical.
> 
> Boy, am I sure glad he doesn't live in a neighborhood where I live. Im pretty sure in dealing with a individual like him, we'd start with the homeowners association. Then we would file civil lawsuits on him, for attempting to devalue the other houses in the neighborhood, making him take time off work to go to court. This doesn't even account for the anonymous phone calls we would put in to communications talking about how Annoying Boy loves to traffic drugs, how he's taking pictures of children at the bus stops and other fun illicit activities prompting police to take a more stern look at him. Not to mention, the fact that he's already accused a trooper of attempting to assault him, im sure they all know who he is. Then theres the legal harassment we could pull. Blowing horns at his house everytime cars drive by, signing him up for every single free item on the internet having all of the junk mail and madness delivered to his house etc. By the time everything was said and done, he would want to move far far away.....



So let the neighbors take your advice and try some of these things.

You'll see in the court records how it worked out for them...


----------



## protectmd

To be honest its a 2 way street. What's stopping you from hiring a private investigator? Find out who these people are, take some photos of their house. Post it on the market for sale.... see how many potential buyers knock on their door? When you see the car again, get a dead cellphone and dial 911, report the car as armed and watch them get pulled over and searched. Think outside the box. Let hell and harassment reign in on their life. Sign them up for every free item online till their mailbox is overflowing with free porn and junkmail daily. Sign them up for subversive group newsletters like klansman daily and black power rising magazine. Get a prepaid credit card and order a copy of the anarchist cookbook and have it sent to them. Sooner or later the "feds" will be sitting outside their door. 

There are plenty of legal ways to screw them. Have female friends call their residence asking for their husband.... after awhile they will have too much turmoil to harass you. Its about thinking outside the box, legally of course. You wanna piss them off, go buy a "don't tread on me" american flag and fly it off your porch. They might get the hint. For any more hints go watch all the great cia spy movies. Your enemys enemy is your friend. Divide and conquer. Don't let some neighborhood sewing circles win this neighborhood war.


----------



## Gilligan

protectmd said:


> Don't let some neighborhood sewing circles win this neighborhood war.



Shoot..the 6 yo kid's softball team could take Clem out eventually. Against the sewing circles he wouldn't last five minutes.

I think his current 'hood has the support of a certain former 7D neighborhood in all this.


----------



## Clem_Shady

protectmd said:


> To be honest its a 2 way street. What's stopping you from hiring a private investigator? Find out who these people are, take some photos of their house. Post it on the market for sale.... see how many potential buyers knock on their door? When you see the car again, get a dead cellphone and dial 911, report the car as armed and watch them get pulled over and searched. Think outside the box. Let hell and harassment reign in on their life. Sign them up for every free item online till their mailbox is overflowing with free porn and junkmail daily. Sign them up for subversive group newsletters like klansman daily and black power rising magazine. Get a prepaid credit card and order a copy of the anarchist cookbook and have it sent to them. Sooner or later the "feds" will be sitting outside their door.
> 
> There are plenty of legal ways to screw them. Have female friends call their residence asking for their husband.... after awhile they will have too much turmoil to harass you. Its about thinking outside the box, legally of course. You wanna piss them off, go buy a "don't tread on me" american flag and fly it off your porch. They might get the hint. For any more hints go watch all the great cia spy movies. Your enemys enemy is your friend. Divide and conquer. Don't let some neighborhood sewing circles win this neighborhood war.



You know, you've really got some loose screws.

I don't run around threatening people etc. etc.

I'm taking these clowns down, the legal and responsible way.

Get it!


----------



## Gilligan

Clem_Shady said:


> I don't run around threatening people etc. etc.
> 
> :


----------



## hvp05

protectmd said:


> To be honest its a 2 way street.


He knows he could do all that, but if he took any substantive action he would no longer be able to play Little Miss .  Plus, why waste his own time and possibly money to find out who they are if he can manipulate someone else to do it for him?


----------



## protectmd

There's nothing illegal about signing your neighbors up for free literature or flying a flag. There's nothing illegal about calling the cops notifying them of suspicious vehicles. Or having female friends ask for someones husband. Lol.


----------



## itsrequired

protectmd said:


> There's nothing illegal about signing your neighbors up for free literature or flying a flag. There's nothing illegal about calling the cops notifying them of suspicious vehicles. Or having female friends ask for someones husband. Lol.



There is something illegal about calling the police and saying there is someone armed in a vehicle to "watch" the police search the people in the vehicle.  It's called a false report, and takes up valuable resources.


----------



## dave1959

I think this calls for a road trip to clems house, Who's in....


----------



## protectmd

I wanna tour the entire neighborhood. By the sound of it, the whole place is at war! I might go door to door and meet these crazies in person! I think it would make for a nice washington post article. Oh and the criteria for *false report* is actually filng a police report. Just like *false statement* usually won't hold up unless they've been read their rights. And a smart person would use a dead cellphone... (I saw what loooked like a gun).... hmmm turns out it was a cellphone. Or camera lol.


----------



## itsrequired

protectmd said:


> I wanna tour the entire neighborhood. By the sound of it, the whole place is at war! I might go door to door and meet these crazies in person! I think it would make for a nice washington post article. Oh and the criteria for *false report* is actually filng a police report. Just like *false statement* usually won't hold up unless they've been read their rights. And a smart person would use a dead cellphone... (I saw what loooked like a gun).... hmmm turns out it was a cellphone. Or camera lol.



There is no such thing as "filing" a police report in Maryland.  Police officers write reports based on complainants statements.  When you call 911, or you tell the police something which makes them conduct an investigation, and that which you have told them you know not to be true, that is sufficient for the charge of false report.


----------



## UNA

protectmd said:


> I wanna tour the entire neighborhood. By the sound of it, the whole place is at war! I might go door to door and meet these crazies in person! I think it would make for a nice washington post article. Oh and the criteria for *false report* is actually filng a police report. Just like *false statement* usually won't hold up unless they've been read their rights. And a smart person would use a dead cellphone... (I saw what loooked like a gun).... hmmm turns out it was a cellphone. Or camera lol.



Don't judge a whole neighborhood on ONE crazy resident.  99% of us love our homes and this neighborhood.


----------



## protectmd

So the key wording is *what I thought was and looked like a gun*. Leave it up to the police whether they are gonna look for the vehicle or continue running radar and eating donuts? Or sleeping in a cornfield making the rookie answer radio checks while they take a nap? Lol.... they even have a video of the suspicious vehicle! Lmao!


----------



## itsrequired

protectmd said:


> So the key wording is *what I thought was and looked like a gun*. Leave it up to the police whether they are gonna look for the vehicle or continue running radar and eating donuts? Or sleeping in a cornfield making the rookie answer radio checks while they take a nap? Lol.... they even have a video of the suspicious vehicle! Lmao!



Nice attitude.  You identified yourself as some sort of emt, or something like that earlier.  You do your brothers and sisters proud.


----------



## protectmd

Clearly, this guy has reason to be paranoid. Its to the point that he has to put cameras on his house.... he's got people driving by and taking photos. Something is wrong with this picture. Something is wrong with the picture when entire communities are going at each other. The entire idea, makes me wanna buy more guns ammo and put up more cameras.

 I don't trust leo's in somd. I've seen who they hire, who they let go, and how they operate. It makes me sick and in the end it only contributed to ruining the area. They are only steps away from the NAACP and the DOJ from coming in and fixing the issues. It wouldn't suprise me if they were under investigation now and being watched. I've got no respect for cowards. No respect for those who shake down skateboarding kids but fear "the meadows." Aka pheonix run. You can pull over soccer moms and have time to write tickets, but the parks aren't safe because groups of youth are committing armed robberies with guns? I have no faith in a corrupt system, one that allows clubs that sponsor and create a climate of violent crime (shootings,carjackings) and it occurrs all the time yet stays open? Hmmm who are they paying off? 

And when a hurricane katrina happens here... its not the military nor state or local law enforcement who will protect.... but ordinary citizens responsible for their own security and neighborhoods. "You loot, we shoot" was the mississippi motto. And their police failed to come to work that day. But it was the law abiding citizens who provided and protected at the end of the day.


----------



## UNA

protectmd said:


> Clearly, this guy has reason to be paranoid. Its to the point that he has to put cameras on his house.... he's got people driving by and taking photos. Something is wrong with this picture. Something is wrong with the picture when entire communities are going at each other. The entire idea, makes me wanna buy more guns ammo and put up more cameras.
> 
> I don't trust leo's in somd. I've seen who they hire, who they let go, and how they operate. It makes me sick and in the end it only contributed to ruining the area. They are only steps away from the NAACP and the DOJ from coming in and fixing the issues. It wouldn't suprise me if they were under investigation now and being watched. I've got no respect for cowards. No respect for those who shake down skateboarding kids but fear "the meadows." Aka pheonix run. You can pull over soccer moms and have time to write tickets, but the parks aren't safe because groups of youth are committing armed robberies with guns? I have no faith in a corrupt system, one that allows clubs that sponsor and create a climate of violent crime (shootings,carjackings) and it occurrs all the time yet stays open? Hmmm who are they paying off?
> 
> And when a hurricane katrina happens here... its not the military nor state or local law enforcement who will protect.... but ordinary citizens responsible for their own security and neighborhoods. "You loot, we shoot" was the mississippi motto. And their police failed to come to work that day. But it was the law abiding citizens who provided and protected at the end of the day.



Once again, don't judge the whole neighborhood for one nut.  This area is perfectly safe and if you don't think so; spend some time in S.E. or Waldorf for that matter.  

The man is paranoid!  NO ONE ELSE HERE HAS THESE PROBLEMS!!!!!  He's got his neighbors afraid to walk past his house; it's insane!  He's posting porn and videos of KIDS on his blog for goodness sakes, how can ANY ONE side with him on this?!?

You don't know the extent of the issues, but hey...this is all VERY entertaining to watch isn't it?


----------



## itsrequired

protectmd said:


> Clearly, this guy has reason to be paranoid. Its to the point that he has to put cameras on his house.... he's got people driving by and taking photos. Something is wrong with this picture. Something is wrong with the picture when entire communities are going at each other. The entire idea, makes me wanna buy more guns ammo and put up more cameras.
> 
> I don't trust leo's in somd. I've seen who they hire, who they let go, and how they operate. It makes me sick and in the end it only contributed to ruining the area. They are only steps away from the NAACP and the DOJ from coming in and fixing the issues. It wouldn't suprise me if they were under investigation now and being watched. I've got no respect for cowards. No respect for those who shake down skateboarding kids but fear "the meadows." Aka pheonix run. You can pull over soccer moms and have time to write tickets, but the parks aren't safe because groups of youth are committing armed robberies with guns? I have no faith in a corrupt system, one that allows clubs that sponsor and create a climate of violent crime (shootings,carjackings) and it occurrs all the time yet stays open? Hmmm who are they paying off?
> 
> And when a hurricane katrina happens here... its not the military nor state or local law enforcement who will protect.... but ordinary citizens responsible for their own security and neighborhoods. "You loot, we shoot" was the mississippi motto. And their police failed to come to work that day. But it was the law abiding citizens who provided and protected at the end of the day.



Supposition without any facts to back it up!  This guy lives in St. Mary's County.  When was the last time there was a car jacking in St. Mary's County?  Your knowledge of this is kinda like your knowledge of a false report.  Oh wait, you were wrong on that too.  You sound like a bitter former applicant who probably didn't make it past the polygraph or background check.  Or…maybe you couldn’t pass the physical or written exam.  You fit right in there with Mr. C/S.

St. Mary’s County has such a fine reputation, that for the first time in 80 years, nobody thought to run against the current Sheriff because he is doing such an outstanding job.

When the tornado hit in LaPlata, it wasn't the "ordinary citizen" as you like to say out there doing the 12 hour shifts, it was deputies from St. Mary's, Charles, Calvert Counties, and the Maryland State Police.


----------



## protectmd

That is of concern. Not illegal. He demonstrates behavior that is precursors of a lot of things. He also is an attention getter. He has an entire community on edge, people discuss him at the dinner table, and just when the excitement is dying down BOOM! A new "incident." Before you know it, he's all people think about! 

To be honest, who cares. Pictures of children and a porn video? Next week he's going to be a self proclaimed member of Westboro Baptist Church. Who cares...... the sooner its ignored and people live life normally not in fear, the less control he has.

In reference to working for an agency in somd I thought you had to be related to get in? That'll change in time too, you'll see. Keep on working on that next speeding ticket. Somd is the only place where its hard as hell to score a case of beer in H.S. but you can get any drug you want as long as you got $$ in that same school. Wait till they come racially diversify your agency  no more good ole boys system!


----------



## twinoaks207

I'm not sure why  I bothered to read this thread since I can't see many of the posts because the person is on my "ignore" list.  Yes, folks, even* I* have him on iggy!


----------



## itsrequired

protectmd said:


> In reference to working for an agency in somd I thought you had to be related to get in? That'll change in time too, you'll see. Keep on working on that next speeding ticket. Somd is the only place where its hard as hell to score a case of beer in H.S. but you can get any drug you want as long as you got $$ in that same school. Wait till they come racially diversify your agency  no more good ole boys system!



Again, more ignorance on your part.  What you don't know, but should know, is more than half of the deputies on the St. Mary's County Sheriff's Office aren't even from St. Mary's County.  There is no bias in their hiring, they hire the best qualified applicants.  It's your ignorance of what your picture of Southern Maryland is because that is who you are and what you would like it to be.

So, if over half of the people hired are not from this County, how is it a good ole boy system?  When people are coming from all parts of the country to get hired here, where is the wink and a nod nepotism you speak of?  Again, you are wrong.  I am happy you were not able to get a job as a police officer.  Based on your comments, you don’t have the temperament to do the job.


----------



## mitzi

protectmd said:


> In reference to working for an agency in somd I thought you had to be related to get in? That'll change in time too, you'll see. Keep on working on that next speeding ticket. Somd is the only place where its hard as hell to score a case of beer in H.S. but you can get any drug you want as long as you got $$ in that same school. Wait till they come racially diversify your agency  no more good ole boys system!



So Md is the only place it's hard as hell to score a case of beer in HS?   Perhaps because the liquors store CARD customers. Oh yea, but you can get any drug you want   I guess so, dealers don't card of I.D.  
Dumb a$$ comment.


----------



## Clem_Shady

UNA said:


> Once again, don't judge the whole neighborhood for one nut.  This area is perfectly safe and if you don't think so; spend some time in S.E. or Waldorf for that matter.
> 
> The man is paranoid!  NO ONE ELSE HERE HAS THESE PROBLEMS!!!!!  He's got his neighbors afraid to walk past his house; it's insane!  He's posting porn and videos of KIDS on his blog for goodness sakes, how can ANY ONE side with him on this?!?
> 
> You don't know the extent of the issues, but hey...this is all VERY entertaining to watch isn't it?





You mean these little, heathen trespassers walking around with a baseball bat?

No problems huh?

Who the hell was sitting there blowing the horn in front of my house?

And then followed up the next day by parking their black Audi in front of my house when they saw me in the yard trying to intimidate me?

You and I know who it was.

Can we say Lot 114.



What was this guy doing on my property?



You're so full of chit that you stink and cannot even smell it anymore.


----------



## Clem_Shady

protectmd said:


> That is of concern. Not illegal. He demonstrates behavior that is precursors of a lot of things. He also is an attention getter. He has an entire community on edge, people discuss him at the dinner table, and just when the excitement is dying down BOOM! A new "incident." Before you know it, he's all people think about!
> 
> To be honest, who cares. Pictures of children and a porn video? Next week he's going to be a self proclaimed member of Westboro Baptist Church. Who cares...... the sooner its ignored and people live life normally not in fear, the less control he has.
> 
> In reference to working for an agency in somd I thought you had to be related to get in? That'll change in time too, you'll see. Keep on working on that next speeding ticket. Somd is the only place where its hard as hell to score a case of beer in H.S. but you can get any drug you want as long as you got $$ in that same school. Wait till they come racially diversify your agency  no more good ole boys system!



You don't know jack about this neighborhood.

And until you've read every word of my blog you should just shut up.

It's a shame you can't read the former public community Facebook page  where they randomly used to delete comments that would make the neighborhood look bad.

They shut it down to keep you from reading the dirt about Leonard's Grant.

And that's why people here are pissed at me, because I'm still reporting it, and because I won't back down from their threats.

It's my family that went before the BOCC and brought attention about the radon problem here and lots of other issues.

The only thing the vast majority of the rest of these people here care about is making sure no one knows about the problems we have so it won't affect the value of their houses. They could care less if you buy a house here that has a radon level of 9; they wouldn't tell you.

I don't care if the value of my house goes to zero while I educate people on what they need to know before moving into Leonard's Grant; that's the kind of person I am.

I screwed up. I got screwed. And I now warn others about the mistakes I made and what to watch out for here.


----------



## Clem_Shady

itsrequired said:


> Supposition without any facts to back it up!  This guy lives in St. Mary's County.  When was the last time there was a car jacking in St. Mary's County?  Your knowledge of this is kinda like your knowledge of a false report.  Oh wait, you were wrong on that too.  You sound like a bitter former applicant who probably didn't make it past the polygraph or background check.  Or…maybe you couldn’t pass the physical or written exam.  You fit right in there with Mr. C/S.
> 
> St. Mary’s County has such a fine reputation, that for the first time in 80 years, nobody thought to run against the current Sheriff because he is doing such an outstanding job.
> 
> When the tornado hit in LaPlata, it wasn't the "ordinary citizen" as you like to say out there doing the 12 hour shifts, it was deputies from St. Mary's, Charles, Calvert Counties, and the Maryland State Police.



Me and you don't agree on a lot of things from time to time, but I'm enjoying watching you beat this idiot senseless in this discussion.

Nice job!


----------



## Clem_Shady

UNA said:


> Don't judge a whole neighborhood on ONE crazy resident.  99% of us love our homes and this neighborhood.



Halloween was priceless when the moron crew was walking their little kiddies around while drinking beer. What a class bunch.

And sleigh riding was even better. What kind of fruitcakes take their kids sleigh riding in a construction area marked with no trespassing signs?

I was just waiting for one of your little brats to end up with a piece of re-bar stuck through their forehead on one of these hills here created by bulldozers and filled with construction debris.

Keep singing that paradise song.

And keep acting like a bunch of anonymous bad-asses on the Internet. You're not. That's why you try to harass and intimidate me from the safety of your cars and such, because you know damn well what's going to go down to the first brave one that actually tries to enter my home, don't you?


----------



## Clem_Shady

FaP said:


> Ha, what will go down? You jumping on that telephone as quick as possible to call the police? You wouldn't do a damn thing. You're the ignorant internet thug and badass here. Not us...



Come find out.

Come take the challenge Fap.

Come kick down my door if your such a badass.

Remember the Castle Doctrine FaP, to include Maryland's version of it.


----------



## Clem_Shady

FaP said:


> I asked you already, and you ran off and said you were calling to FBI for threats. LOL
> 
> You're not worth going to jail over. Obviously you will try to sue and call the cops, because you're a  .



Oh, so now it's "I'm not worth going to jail over."

I said come over and break into my house if you're the bad-ass you say you are.

I won't be able to sue you.

And I'm sure you know why.


----------



## Clem_Shady

FaP said:


> It will work out great, because I already know he is a pansy. Nothing new there.  I'll bring my brother along to video it so I can post it on youtube like he loves to do.  I already proved what a pussy he is.



What have you proved Fap?


----------



## Clem_Shady

FaP said:


> Exactly what I said I did in my original post. Go back and read, sorry that you have a reading comprehension problem.



I'm going to put you on iggy now FaP, but feel free to come kick my door down or try to break into the house.


----------



## Clem_Shady

minuteman76 said:


> So now you've got to do it so, everyone won't think you're not just an internet tough guy, and a pansy yourself.
> Can't wait tp see the video.



Of what?

Me eating his liver?


----------



## hvp05

Those videos are great.

The one of the "baseball bat trespassers" does not show them on or anywhere near his property.  The one of the "honking stalker" has no sound and confirms nothing about why that person was stopped.  The one of the "creepy stalker" shows a person driving by, once in and once out.

They hold about as much validity as a wet paper bag can hold a bowling ball.

Now taunting and threatening someone to come attack him.

Keep the comedy train rolling...


----------



## hvp05

minuteman76 said:


> This will never work out for you if you never get put of that basement.


Clemmy's going to kick *your* butt for quoting me and making my post visible to him.  ointingandlaughing:


----------



## hvp05

minuteman76 said:


> Look up, theres light up there.


You did it again!  He's going to put *you* on ignore so he won't have to read my (or Gilligan's or FaP's) posts.  How will you survive once he cuts the umbilical?


----------



## hvp05

minuteman76 said:


> I see you point. You've got Gilligan, and FaP. All I've got is a wife, and a llfe.


You are the gift that keeps on giving.  Not only do you keep quoting me and irritating Clementine, but you repeatedly confirm my suspicions about your IQ.


----------



## UNA

Clem_Shady said:


> You mean these little, heathen trespassers walking around with a baseball bat?
> 
> No problems huh?
> 
> Who the hell was sitting there blowing the horn in front of my house?
> 
> And then followed up the next day by parking their black Audi in front of my house when they saw me in the yard trying to intimidate me?
> 
> You and I know who it was.
> 
> Can we say Lot 114.
> 
> 
> 
> What was this guy doing on my property?
> 
> 
> 
> You're so full of chit that you stink and cannot even smell it anymore.



The kids weren't doing a damn thing wrong, they walk home that route EVERYDAY! You conveniently didn't get then on video doing anything but walking down the street. Same with the cars...they stopped but I heard no horns. For all anyone knows you're lying. Either way they didn't break any law. But you are with what you post and record yourself saying on your blog. Your delusional, you're wasting our tax dollars and the neighborhood is fed up. 

And BTW I have no idea who was being sooooo threatening on the street I front of your house. Oh no!! I drove by yesterday and slowed down j. Front if your house to get my cell phone!!  I must be trying to intimidate you!! Grow up!  Don't you realize people on here are making fun of you?! You're good for a laugh!  The few people who actually read you blog for information on building a house can't read it now bc you put porn all over it!  You're bringing all this on yourself; it's both sad and entertaining. You think you know so much but you really don't. One day, you're going to run into someone crazier than you and then you'll wonder why the cops won't take your calls seriously.


----------



## UNA

Clem_Shady said:


> You don't know jack about this neighborhood.
> 
> And until you've read every word of my blog you should just shut up.
> 
> It's a shame you can't read the former public community Facebook page  where they randomly used to delete comments that would make the neighborhood look bad.
> 
> They shut it down to keep you from reading the dirt about Leonard's Grant.
> 
> And that's why people here are pissed at me, because I'm still reporting it, and because I won't back down from their threats.
> 
> It's my family that went before the BOCC and brought attention about the radon problem here and lots of other issues.
> 
> The only thing the vast majority of the rest of these people here care about is making sure no one knows about the problems we have so it won't affect the value of their houses. They could care less if you buy a house here that has a radon level of 9; they wouldn't tell you.
> 
> I don't care if the value of my house goes to zero while I educate people on what they need to know before moving into Leonard's Grant; that's the kind of person I am.
> 
> I screwed up. I got screwed. And I now warn others about the mistakes I made and what to watch out for here.



funny because I had problems with my home too, and I called QBHI and THEY FIXED EVERYTHING! and within a week too!!!!  I also posted an issue with my home on the FB once, an it didn't get deleted...hmmmmmmm...yeah, LG and QBHI are conspiring to shut us all up.


----------



## UNA

Clem_Shady said:


> Halloween was priceless when the moron crew was walking their little kiddies around while drinking beer. What a class bunch.
> 
> And sleigh riding was even better. What kind of fruitcakes take their kids sleigh riding in a construction area marked with no trespassing signs?
> 
> I was just waiting for one of your little brats to end up with a piece of re-bar stuck through their forehead on one of these hills here created by bulldozers and filled with construction debris.
> 
> Keep singing that paradise song.
> 
> And keep acting like a bunch of anonymous bad-asses on the Internet. You're not. That's why you try to harass and intimidate me from the safety of your cars and such, because you know damn well what's going to go down to the first brave one that actually tries to enter my home, don't you?



Oh no! The horror! Kids and parents having fun  Awwwwwwwwwwwww, didn't they invite you?!  Is that it, that's all you want? To be loved? THEN STFU


----------



## UNA

FaP said:


> Ha, what will go down? You jumping on that telephone as quick as possible to call the police? You wouldn't do a damn thing. You're the ignorant internet thug and badass here. Not us...



HA!  I neea 'like' button


----------



## Clem_Shady

UNA said:


> The kids weren't doing a damn thing wrong, they walk home that route EVERYDAY! You conveniently didn't get then on video doing anything but walking down the street. Same with the cars...they stopped but I heard no horns. For all anyone knows you're lying. Either way they didn't break any law. But you are with what you post and record yourself saying on your blog. Your delusional, you're wasting our tax dollars and the neighborhood is fed up.
> 
> And BTW I have no idea who was being sooooo threatening on the street I front of your house. Oh no!! I drove by yesterday and slowed down j. Front if your house to get my cell phone!!  I must be trying to intimidate you!! Grow up!  Don't you realize people on here are making fun of you?! You're good for a laugh!  The few people who actually read you blog for information on building a house can't read it now bc you put porn all over it!  You're bringing all this on yourself; it's both sad and entertaining. You think you know so much but you really don't. One day, you're going to run into someone crazier than you and then you'll wonder why the cops won't take your calls seriously.



To the contrary, walking through my backyard with a baseball bat is a serious problem, especially since the whole neighborhood knows I don't want people trespassing on my property.

Are any of these your kids?

Are you the creep in the white jeep that pulled in my driveway also?

Go ahead, come park in front of my house again "reaching for your cell phone" and see what happens to you.

But damn sure don't enter my driveway, then you're going to be on a whole new level.

I guess you're the troll that I moderated off my blog, so you've had to come here to resort to your babbling.

We've got iggy buttons here too.


----------



## Clem_Shady

Lenny said:


> You shouldn't really worry about these guys that drive by in broad daylight.  Some of us, especially some who work on the base, have a masking device the shields our automobiles from detection at night.  You know the long blank spot of nothing but nighttime in your video last Thursday around 1 AM.  That was us sitting at the curb outside your house laughing at you.  We'll be back between 3 and 5 AM tomorrow morning.



Here's your challenge Lenny.

Come park in my driveway at anytime of night you choose, then come back here and post the time that you did it.

Be advised that you'll be trespassing before you do it.

I'll then prove to you that you're not invisible, even at night, and phone in a police report with your tag number.

Feeling lucky?


----------



## Gilligan

Gee. Doesn't look like Clem and his loyal posse of one got much sleep last night.


----------



## Clem_Shady

UNA said:


> Oh no! The horror! Kids and parents having fun  Awwwwwwwwwwwww, didn't they invite you?!  Is that it, that's all you want? To be loved? THEN STFU



I really hope you're doing all this posting either from your work computer or while at work, because the Navy Inspector General is currently having the network folks monitor your activity.

Have a nice day.


----------



## Clem_Shady

UNA said:


> HA!  I neea 'like' button



You need the "panic" button.


----------



## UNA

Clem_Shady said:


> To the contrary, walking through my backyard with a baseball bat is a serious problem, especially since the whole neighborhood knows I don't want people trespassing on my property.
> 
> Are any of these your kids?
> 
> Are you the creep in the white jeep that pulled in my driveway also?
> 
> Go ahead, come park in front of my house again "reaching for your cell phone" and see what happens to you.
> 
> But damn sure don't enter my driveway, then you're going to be on a whole new level.
> 
> I guess you're the troll that I moderated off my blog, so you've had to come here to resort to your babbling.
> 
> We've got iggy buttons here too.



Once again, it's not on video so I don't believe you. And FYI I can stop in front of your house everyday and you can't do a damn thing, it's PUBLIC property you idiot. And why the hell would I pull into your driveway?! Don't flatter yourself, this is entertaining to me lol


----------



## UNA

Clem_Shady said:


> I really hope you're doing all this posting either from your work computer or while at work, because the Navy Inspector General is currently having the network folks monitor your activity.
> 
> Have a nice day.



Really? REALLY?? Hahaha you make me laugh lol

Do you really think the Navy gives a crap that I'm In a forum while my machine is rebooting...again?!?!? Don't you think they have bigger things to worry about?  Hahaha. Sorry, but unlike you, I do NOT think the world revolves around me nor do I think ANYONE is out to get me. Well...except you I guess.


----------



## Clem_Shady

UNA said:


> Once again, it's not on video so I don't believe you. And FYI I can stop in front of your house everyday and you can't do a damn thing, it's PUBLIC property you idiot. And why the hell would I pull into your driveway?! Don't flatter yourself, this is entertaining to me lol


----------



## Clem_Shady

UNA said:


> Really? REALLY?? Hahaha you make me laugh lol
> 
> Do you really think the Navy gives a crap that I'm In a forum while my machine is rebooting...again?!?!? Don't you think they have bigger things to worry about?  Hahaha. Sorry, but unlike you, I do NOT think the world revolves around me nor do I think ANYONE is out to get me. Well...except you I guess.


----------



## Clem_Shady

UNA said:


> Really? REALLY?? Hahaha you make me laugh lol
> 
> Do you really think the Navy gives a crap that I'm In a forum while my machine is rebooting...again?!?!? Don't you think they have bigger things to worry about?  Hahaha. Sorry, but unlike you, I do NOT think the world revolves around me nor do I think ANYONE is out to get me. Well...except you I guess.



I do find it amusing that since I filed that complaint with the IG that there isn't anymore network traffic on my blog from PAX River or Booz, Allen, and Hamilton.

Even weirder, all the attacks from anonymous proxy servers have stopped too.

Should be interesting to see who still has a job by the time Halloween rolls around again.


----------



## Clem_Shady

Lenny said:


> Stupid Doofus!  We can park on the street at your curb at will.  Oh, and don't try to use your cell phone or a wireless phone to call it in.  They won't work either.



Have at it.

You know I play golf.


----------



## Clem_Shady

Lenny said:


> 4-5 AM Tomorrow morning.  Be there or be square.



If I don't hear the burglar alarm go off or the dog barking, I'm not getting up for your punk ass.


----------



## Gilligan

Clem_Shady said:


> I do find it amusing that since I filed that complaint with the IG that there isn't anymore network traffic on my blog from PAX River or Booz, Allen, and Hamilton.
> 
> Even weirder, all the attacks from anonymous proxy servers have stopped too.
> 
> Should be interesting to see who still has a job by the time Halloween rolls around again.



My boss is scared now too..told me I should stop picking on Clem and that I'm on my own if ole Clem decides to go postal.


----------



## UNA

Poor guys, you've been out of work for so long you don't remember how thing really work do you lol

And your "attacks" stopped? Awww...you feel soo alone now don't you. no one's reading your blog hahahahaha


----------



## Clem_Shady

UNA said:


> Poor guys, you've been out of work for so long you don't remember how thing really work do you lol
> 
> And your "attacks" stopped? Awww...you feel soo alone now don't you. no one's reading your blog hahahahaha


----------



## laynpipe

creepy stalker is probably baja28....  he is pretty much


----------



## Clem_Shady

laynpipe said:


> creepy stalker is probably baja28....  he is pretty much



Baja's annoying at times, but I really don't think he would stoop to this level of behavior.

Besides, his picture is on his "myspace page," so I know exactly what he looks like.


----------



## UNA

Clem_Shady said:


>



Awww come on, no response?  Well that's no fun. Guess I'll throw a tantrum, destroy my dishwasher on YouTube and put I. My front yard. That wi definitely get people to pay attention to me again. 

What, you repo your balls again?


----------



## Clem_Shady

UNA said:


> Poor guys, you've been out of work for so long you don't remember how thing really work do you lol
> 
> And your "attacks" stopped? Awww...you feel soo alone now don't you. no one's reading your blog hahahahaha



I think enough people have now read my blog to make an informed decision about if they want to live in Leonard's Grant around all of you whack-jobs that trick or treat with beer bottles and breath radon in a crappy built home like mine.


----------



## Clem_Shady

UNA said:


> Awww come on, no response?  Well that's no fun. Guess I'll throw a tantrum, destroy my dishwasher on YouTube and put I. My front yard. That wi definitely get people to pay attention to me again.
> 
> What, you repo your balls again?


----------



## BushwoodGirl

Clem_Shady said:


> I do find it amusing that since I filed that complaint with the IG that there isn't anymore network traffic on my blog from PAX River or Booz, Allen, and Hamilton.
> 
> Even weirder, all the attacks from anonymous proxy servers have stopped too.
> 
> Should be interesting to see who still has a job by the time Halloween rolls around again.



Probably has more to do with this...
 "The blog that you are about to view may contain content only suitable for adults. In general, Google does not review nor do we endorse the content of this or any blog. For more information about our content policies, please visit the Blogger .."


----------



## UNA

Clem_Shady said:


> I think enough people have now read my blog to make an informed decision about if they want to live in Leonard's Grant around all of you whack-jobs that trick or treat with beer bottles and breath radon in a crappy built home like mine.



Half those are people checking your blog for threats. We're watching you dumbass. Oh, and about Halloween......you....just....wait until you see what happens this year. I'm betting you'll be crying to the HOA!!!!


----------



## Clem_Shady

BushwoodGirl said:


> Probably has more to do with this...
> "The blog that you are about to view may contain content only suitable for adults. In general, Google does not review nor do we endorse the content of this or any blog. For more information about our content policies, please visit the Blogger .."



That's awful isn't it?

All those weenies can't eff off at work and read my blog anymore, nor can they attack it using government or contractor networks.

Tsk, tsk, what a shame.


----------



## Clem_Shady

UNA said:


> Half those are people checking your blog for threats. We're watching you dumbass. Oh, and about Halloween......you....just....wait until you see what happens this year. I'm betting you'll be crying to the HOA!!!!



Go ahead and make my day.

Think black roses.


----------



## Clem_Shady

UNA said:


> Half those are people checking your blog for threats. We're watching you dumbass. Oh, and about Halloween......you....just....wait until you see what happens this year. I'm betting you'll be crying to the HOA!!!!



What threats would that be anyway?

I find it odd for you to go from saying that it's legal to sit in front of my home to saying that you need to watch my blog for threats.

And seriously, who's really done all the crying to the HOA?


----------



## Clem_Shady

minuteman76 said:


> Just a guess.
> 
> YouTube - When I'm Gone - 3 Doors Down



He didn't leave already did he?

It was really funny Saturday. I drove past this guy going down the street in a hurry, and he stopped for a moment, and then his eyes got really big when he saw me.

I wonder who he was?


----------



## Toxick

I know you two ladies think the world loves lovers in love. But the fact is, we don't.




Go get a ####ing room already so you can tongue-kiss in private.


----------



## protectmd

This is sheer entertainment. Kids with baseball bats and cars stopping to enjoy the view. My favorite part is the invites to boot down the door, call the cops and threats to get fired. Itsrequired will never be the real police, just a barney fife watchin that corn grow. Its too bad I don't live there, id breath lungfulls of radon and talk about the excitement of various internet attacks at my top secret job. How thrilling. So who's willing to bet that someone gets their @$$ beat before this is all over?


----------



## UNA

Clem_Shady said:


> That's awful isn't it?
> 
> All those weenies can't eff off at work and read my blog anymore, nor can they attack it using government or contractor networks.
> 
> Tsk, tsk, what a shame.



Uh.......yeah we can. See previous posts by me. 

Remember, we don't get to sit on our a$$es at home all day like you do. Your welcome btw, fir my tax dollars you're wasting right now.


----------



## Clem_Shady

protectmd said:


> This is sheer entertainment. Kids with baseball bats and cars stopping to enjoy the view. My favorite part is the invites to boot down the door, call the cops and threats to get fired. Itsrequired will never be the real police, just a barney fife watchin that corn grow. Its too bad I don't live there, id breath lungfulls of radon and talk about the excitement of various internet attacks at my top secret job. How thrilling. So who's willing to bet that someone gets their @$$ beat before this is all over?



I'll play?


----------



## Clem_Shady

UNA said:


> Uh.......yeah we can. See previous posts by me.
> 
> Remember, we don't get to sit on our a$$es at home all day like you do. Your welcome btw, fir my tax dollars you're wasting right now.



What posts?

I don't let you make any blog comments anymore.


----------



## Clem_Shady

protectmd said:


> This is sheer entertainment. Kids with baseball bats and cars stopping to enjoy the view. My favorite part is the invites to boot down the door, call the cops and threats to get fired. Itsrequired will never be the real police, just a barney fife watchin that corn grow. Its too bad I don't live there, id breath lungfulls of radon and talk about the excitement of various internet attacks at my top secret job. How thrilling. So who's willing to bet that someone gets their @$$ beat before this is all over?



Has to make you wonder why the government would trust people like this guy with top secret data, doesn't it?

Now you know how Wikileaks happened.


----------



## hvp05

Clem_Shady said:


> I drove past this guy going down the street in a hurry


You have just passed the test to be a "creepy stalker".


----------



## n0n1m0us3

Toxick said:


> I know you two ladies think the world loves lovers in love. But the fact is, we don't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go get a ####ing room already so you can tongue-kiss in private.



This thread seems to have turned into some kinda sausage party...


----------



## Clem_Shady

*This message is hidden because hvp05 is on your ignore list.*

Ah, the basement dweller has awoken.


----------



## Clem_Shady

UNA said:


> Uh.......yeah we can. See previous posts by me.
> 
> Remember, we don't get to sit on our a$$es at home all day like you do. Your welcome btw, fir my tax dollars you're wasting right now.



I've got money to burn.

Lost a rich relative that liked me.

Anyway, I hired a P.I to ride around today on PAX and locate an Acura.

He gets a bonus when he finds it.


----------



## protectmd

Yea when you start discussing the frequency and type of attacks on a DOD server I'm pretty sure that's classified information. The funny part is there's probably a chinese spy who reads this forum too. He's on the phone with the peoples republic and julian the rapist as we speak.

Guess they will have to hide the stalker cars in the garage.


----------



## UNA

Clem_Shady said:


> I've got money to burn.
> 
> Lost a rich relative that liked me.
> 
> Anyway, I hired a P.I to ride around today on PAX and locate an Acura.
> 
> He gets a bonus when he finds it.



Yeah, bc I bet there is only one of those cars in existence lol you are too funny


----------



## UNA

Clem_Shady said:


> What threats would that be anyway?
> 
> I find it odd for you to go from saying that it's legal to sit in front of my home to saying that you need to watch my blog for threats.
> 
> And seriously, who's really done all the crying to the HOA?



Posts in here dumbass, welcome to the conversation

And I meant YOU crying to the HOA. Or do you think they're out to get you too?

Gawd, are you really this clueless?!!??!?!


----------



## PrepH4U

Clem_Shady said:


> I've got money to burn.
> 
> Lost a rich relative that liked me.
> 
> Anyway, I hired a P.I to ride around today on PAX and locate an Acura.
> 
> He gets a bonus when he finds it.



So how is this P.I. getting on base? :shrug:


----------



## Gilligan

Clem_Shady said:


> *This message is hidden because hvp05 is on your ignore list.*
> 
> Ah, the basement dweller has awoken.


----------



## UNA

PrepH4U said:


> So how is this P.I. getting on base? :shrug:



That's what I was wondering


----------



## PrchJrkr

PrepH4U said:


> So how is this P.I. getting on base? :shrug:



InvisaCloak 3000 is my guess.


----------



## BernieP

PrepH4U said:


> So how is this P.I. getting on base? :shrug:



He poses as a drunk and blends in with the crowd returning from their liquid lunch


----------



## Toxick

n0n1m0us3 said:


> This thread seems to have turned into some kinda sausage party...





I know right.

I've always believed what people do in the privacy of their homes is nobody's business but their own, and if those gentleman want to play meat-spin together while they wear donkey masks and they smear each other with Crisco or whatever, they have every right to do so.



But this blatant foreplay out here in public is just gross.


----------



## Clem_Shady

PrepH4U said:


> So how is this P.I. getting on base? :shrug:



That's now past tense.

WE got on with MY military ID.


----------



## Clem_Shady

UNA said:


> Yeah, bc I bet there is only one of those cars in existence lol you are too funny



The jokes on you. Do you know how many retired cops work as P.I's?

You realize they still have all the connections needed to run license plates and other checks, right?


----------



## Clem_Shady

UNA said:


> Posts in here dumbass, welcome to the conversation
> 
> And I meant YOU crying to the HOA. Or do you think they're out to get you too?
> 
> Gawd, are you really this clueless?!!??!?!



Me crying to the HOA?

Did you get a nasty letter or something?


----------



## Clem_Shady

BernieP said:


> He poses as a drunk and blends in with the crowd returning from their liquid lunch





Billigan, pay the man.


----------



## UNA

Clem_Shady said:


> Me crying to the HOA?
> 
> Did you get a nasty letter or something?



Nasty letter? WTF are you talking about. See? I bet you think you know I am. You have no idea and that is bugging the sht out of you isn't. To know that we all know who you are and you have no idea who we are lol


----------



## Clem_Shady

UNA said:


> Nasty letter? WTF are you talking about. See? I bet you think you know I am. You have no idea and that is bugging the sht out of you isn't. To know that we all know who you are and you have no idea who we are lol



I'm so far in your head that you've now came here to follow me around as well.


----------



## protectmd

this is hilarious. I would caution with the "license plate running" they log all people who run that and if its being abused MSP conducts an investigation and people get in trouble! Besides smart jokers will throw dead plates up on the vehicle and ride through all day... looks like base security is top of the line down there. Liquid lunch contractors working on precision top secret stuff, PI's easily sneakng onto base riding around hunting for cars, and frequent cyber attacks on DOD servers. LLS!


----------



## County_Boy

*Clems Creepy Stalker Now Identified*

See Enhanced Video below clearly
shows the driver of the STALKER vehicle


----------



## Gilligan

County_Boy said:


> See Enhanced Video below clearly
> shows the driver of the STALKER



  He was probably just cruising the neighborhood looking for a golf course.


----------



## Baja28

laynpipe said:


> creepy stalker is probably baja28....  he is pretty much


I'm just living rent free inside your head.   You retards keep digging your hole.  Still waiting to have that beer pussy boy. 





Clem_Shady said:


> Baja's annoying at times, but I really don't think he would stoop to this level of behavior. Besides, his picture is on his "myspace page," so I know exactly what he looks like.


I still have a myspace page??   When was the last time I visited??


----------



## Clem_Shady

County_Boy said:


> See Enhanced Video below clearly
> shows the driver of the STALKER vehicle



I've been meaning to iggy you also mounty_boy.

Cya...


----------



## Clem_Shady

Baja28 said:


> I'm just living rent free inside your head.   You retards keep digging your hole.  Still waiting to have that beer pussy boy.
> 
> I still have a myspace page??   When was the last time I visited??



"Shocking" that you would show up.


----------



## Gilligan

Clem_Shady said:


> I've been meaning to iggy you also mounty_boy.
> 
> Cya...



Getting there..just as I predicted. Pretty soon, with very little effort, ole Clem will have threads that are nothing, from his screen,  but an endless series of ignore notices.


----------



## Baja28

Clem_Shady said:


> "Shocking" that you would show up.


Yea it is shocking.  Had a rather busy morning and I peek in occasionally to see if anything good is going on.  Still nothing. 

Go check my myspace and let me know last time I logged in before I go look.


----------



## Clem_Shady

Baja28 said:


> Yea it is shocking.  Had a rather busy morning and I peek in occasionally to see if anything good is going on.  Still nothing.
> 
> Go check my myspace and let me know last time I logged in before I go look.



Those were the old days...

Me and your are good these days.


----------



## laynpipe

Clem_Shady said:


> Those were the old days...
> 
> Me and your are good these days.



i would take that with a grain of salt.


----------



## Baja28

laynpipe said:


> i would take that with a grain of salt.


You would take anything you could get. 
So no beer mouthy boy??


----------



## UNA

Clem_Shady said:


> The jokes on you. Do you know how many retired cops work as P.I's?
> 
> You realize they still have all the connections needed to run license plates and other checks, right?



And back to the the whole point of this thread, what did this Acura do to you?  Please don't tell me you're going through all this bc they stopped in front of your house   what, did someone finally egg your house or something?  Maybe someone else hired a PI


----------



## Lexib_

[2


*In reference to working for an agency in somd I thought you had to be related to get in? 
*

You must be talking about the base.. It's all about who you know to get a job there lol.  MSP has applicants from PA, DE, NJ, NY actually all over the country..Not sure about the sheriff's office. I know a couple of troopers that are not from this state or county.  Let me clarify that.. I know troopers who are not from this area but chose to work in St. Marys county. I can't say all of them but some are not from this county.


----------



## Clem_Shady

UNA said:


> And back to the the whole point of this thread, what did this Acura do to you?  Please don't tell me you're going through all this bc they stopped in front of your house   what, did someone finally egg your house or something?  Maybe someone else hired a PI



I hope they did.

Everything they gather will be as funny as that 911 tape was.


----------



## Clem_Shady

UNA said:


> And back to the the whole point of this thread, what did this Acura do to you?  Please don't tell me you're going through all this bc they stopped in front of your house   what, did someone finally egg your house or something?  Maybe someone else hired a PI



You'll find out in court what little, Acura boy did.


----------



## Lexib_

UNA said:


> And back to the the whole point of this thread, what did this Acura do to you?  Please don't tell me you're going through all this bc they stopped in front of your house   what, did someone finally egg your house or something?  Maybe someone else hired a PI



Don't think so . To get that information they have to have access to NCIC,or MVA.  Most likely the PI's don't have access to that... I bet you already knew that clem.


----------



## Lexib_

Clem_Shady said:


> You mean these little, heathen trespassers walking around with a baseball bat?
> 
> No problems huh?
> 
> Who the hell was sitting there blowing the horn in front of my house?
> 
> And then followed up the next day by parking their black Audi in front of my house when they saw me in the yard trying to intimidate me?
> 
> You and I know who it was.
> 
> Can we say Lot 114.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What was this guy doing on my property?
> 
> 
> 
> You're so full of chit that you stink and cannot even smell it anymore.





Maybe the kids were walking home from the park.. Ya know by the MSP barrack or perhaps they walked to Dorsey park to play ball... HEAVEN FORBID


----------



## UNA

Clem_Shady said:


> You'll find out in court what little, Acura boy did.



Whatever, bc you know whoever it was didn't do a damn thing wrong. Your just trying to draw attention. Your like the little puppy who pees on the floor. 

Sad really...but endless entertainment during a slow work day


----------



## Gilligan

Lexib_ said:


> Maybe the kids were walking home from the park.. Ya know by the MSP barrack or perhaps they walked to Dorsey park to play ball... HEAVEN FORBID



yeah...that.


----------



## Clem_Shady

UNA said:


> Whatever, bc you know whoever it was didn't do a damn thing wrong. Your just trying to draw attention. Your like the little puppy who pees on the floor.
> 
> Sad really...but endless entertainment during a slow work day



I'm glad you have so much free time at work to follow me around on the Internet.

I hear there's a lot of employers taking screen shots of what employees have on their computers screens and monitoring the Internet sites that their employees visit these days.

All good things come to and end at some point.

Sometimes badly.


----------



## Clem_Shady

UNA said:


> Whatever, bc you know whoever it was didn't do a damn thing wrong. Your just trying to draw attention. Your like the little puppy who pees on the floor.
> 
> Sad really...but endless entertainment during a slow work day



So we've had our little chat.

Now we've reached the point that I put you on iggy here too.


----------



## Gilligan

Clem_Shady said:


> All good things come to and end at some point.
> 
> *Sometimes badly.*



That's pretty much what drives your spectator count so high...that expectation.




yo!..little help over here, please? I need a gratuitous post quote-copy from someone not on Jimmy's iggy list..thanks in advance.


----------



## Lexib_

Gilligan said:


> That's pretty much what drives your spectator count so high...that expectation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yo!..little help over here, please? I need a gratuitous post quote-copy from someone not on Jimmy's iggy list..thanks in advance.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks I'll be ignored shortly LOL


----------



## hvp05

Clem_Shady said:


> *This message is hidden because hvp05 is on your ignore list.*


Fortunately, your better half, minutechump76, likes quoting me so you will eventually see all my posts.  





Clem_Shady said:


> I've got money to burn.


Yet you couldn't afford a non-crappy house.  Ooooookay...  





Clem_Shady said:


> *WE* got on with MY military ID.


First you said you hired him to drive around and look for the car, and now you say you were with him.  If you got on base, why did you need to hire him in the first place?  Methinks there's a wee LIE in that story.    All this to find a car that may or may not belong to someone who may or may not work at PAX at a time when they may or may not be there.  Yup, sounds like another bulletproof Clem_Slimy plan.


----------



## Gilligan

Lexib_ said:


> [Thanks I'll be ignored shortly LOL



LOL!..happy to help.


----------



## RedBaron

Yup. Same clowns different day! C Ya


----------



## hvp05

Lexib_ said:


> Gilligan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I need a gratuitous post quote-copy from someone not on Jimmy's iggy list..thanks in advance.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks I'll be ignored shortly LOL
Click to expand...

Me too, me too.


----------



## Clem_Shady

Lenny said:


> Stupid Doofus!  We can park on the street at your curb at will.  Oh, and don't try to use your cell phone or a wireless phone to call it in.  They won't work either.



Lenny,

You're a smart guy, I know you're a spelling Nazi, so give me your opinion on this: it's now a public fact that I play golf. It's also well known that to date I've only played against a dishwasher. And believe it or not, I won the game.

Anyway, so I've been trying to better my golf game by driving balls into that large, empty field out in front of my home.

Practicing like this does present problems however. Currently, I do my best to look each way up and down the street to make sure no cars, pedestrians etc. are coming. But say for example someone like you parked in front of my home and I failed to see you while I'm practicing. Worst, I make a really bad shot.

Do they call that a "slice, an eagle, or a bogey?"

So I make the bad shot and the golf ball goes right through your passenger side window, drivers side window, dents your door severely, whatever, it's completely by accident. I would never do this on purpose.

Of course, I would feel really bad about it and my homeowners insurance would gladly fix your vehicle, but to get all that done, they would of course have to have your name, reason for being in front of my house and all that sort of stuff, right?

What's your thoughts?

What are my liabilities by playing golf like this in my front yard?


----------



## itsbob

Clem_Shady said:


> Lenny,
> 
> You're a smart guy, I know you're a spelling Nazi, so give me your opinion on this: it's now a public fact that I play golf. It's also well known that to date I've only played against a dishwasher. And believe it or not, I won the game.
> 
> Anyway, so I've been trying to better my golf game by driving balls into that large, empty field out in front of my home.
> 
> Practicing like this does present problems however. Currently, I do my best to look each way up and down the street to make sure no cars, pedestrians etc. are coming. But say for example someone like you parked in front of my home and I failed to see you while I'm practicing. Worst, I make a really bad shot.
> 
> Do they call that a "slice, an eagle, or a bogey?"
> 
> So I make the bad shot and the golf ball goes right through your passenger side window, drivers side window, dents your door severely, whatever, it's completely by accident. I would never do this on purpose.
> 
> Of course, I would feel really bad about it and my homeowners insurance would gladly fix your vehicle, but to get all that done, they would of course have to have your name, reason for being in front of my house and all that sort of stuff, right?
> 
> What's your thoughts?
> 
> What are my liabilities by playing golf like this in my front yard?



Interesting question.


----------



## retiredweaxman

Gilligan said:


> That's pretty much what drives your spectator count so high...that expectation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yo!..little help over here, please? I need a gratuitous post quote-copy from someone not on Jimmy's iggy list..thanks in advance.



Here you go GILLIGAN!!!


----------



## Clem_Shady

itsbob said:


> Interesting question.



It is isn't it?

I'm sure "protectmd" will be along any moment now to give his terrorist version of an answer.


----------



## UNA

Clem_Shady said:


> I'm glad you have so much free time at work to follow me around on the Internet.
> 
> I hear there's a lot of employers taking screen shots of what employees have on their computers screens and monitoring the Internet sites that their employees visit these days.
> 
> All good things come to and end at some point.
> 
> Sometimes badly.



Are you REALLY trying to scare me? Hahahaha, you have no idea how things work do you? Do me a favor and turn on the news, I hardly thing anyone gives a crap that I get on a site at work lol. At least I have a job which you obviously don't have. I'm quite frankly a little sick of my tax dollars going to your "DAV" ass when you obviously aren't. Seemed to tear that dishwasher up pretty easily. Hmmmmm, I wonder how you report DAV fraud.....


----------



## Gilligan

UNA said:


> Hmmmmm, I wonder how you report DAV fraud.....



I believe that there are numerous categories of valid disability that are entirely of a mental, and not a physical, nature.


----------



## Clem_Shady

*This message is hidden because UNA is on your ignore list.

This message is hidden because Gilligan is on your ignore list.*


----------



## Gilligan

Clem_Shady said:


> ["]This message is hidden because UNA is on your ignore list.
> 
> This message is hidden because Gilligan is on your ignore list.[/
> :le:



*sniffle*


----------



## Gilligan

Clem_Shady said:


> It is isn't it?
> 
> I'm sure "protectmd" will be along any moment now to give his terrorist version of an answer.



ya think?


----------



## Gilligan

retiredweaxman said:


> Here you go GILLIGAN!!!



Tanks!


----------



## jessie_101

Gilligan said:


> I believe that there are numerous categories of valid disability that are entirely of a mental, and not a physical, nature.



Well I highly doubt he is.. People get away with faking disabilities all the time.. It takes time... However they do get caught eventually...  I will say this... I wouldn't be posting on what I could do.. I would do it behind the scenes and laugh as the wheels started turning in the words of banned ab

"TICK TOCK"


----------



## Clem_Shady

jessie_101 said:


> Well I highly doubt he is.. People get away with faking disabilities all the time.. It takes time... However they do get caught eventually...  I will say this... I wouldn't be posting on what I could do.. I would do it behind the scenes and laugh as the wheels started turning in the words of banned ab
> 
> "TICK TOCK"


----------



## Toxick

UNA said:


> Are you REALLY trying to scare me? Hahahaha, you have no idea how things work do you? Do me a favor and turn on the news, I hardly thing anyone gives a crap that I get on a site at work lol. At least I have a job which you obviously don't have. I'm quite frankly a little sick of my tax dollars going to your "DAV" ass when you obviously aren't. Seemed to tear that dishwasher up pretty easily. Hmmmmm, I wonder how you report DAV fraud.....





Gilligan said:


> I believe that there are numerous categories of valid disability that are entirely of a mental, and not a physical, nature.





Clem_Shady said:


> *This message is hidden because UNA is on your ignore list.
> 
> This message is hidden because Gilligan is on your ignore list.*




Allow me to assist...


----------



## retiredweaxman

Gilligan said:


> Tanks!



Awwww...he posted and didn't place me in your club...gee, maybe I haven't gotten under his skin enough times. Maybe I should work harder...


----------



## Clem_Shady

Toxick said:


> Allow me to assist...



Thanks.

Now explain to UNA how they can become the next dishwasher.


----------



## Gilligan

Toxick said:


> Allow me to assist...



Good effort! 2 points.


----------



## hvp05

retiredweaxman said:


> Awwww...he posted and didn't place me in your club...gee, maybe I haven't gotten under his skin enough times. Maybe I should work harder...


Goooo, weaxman!!!


----------



## Clem_Shady

Damn, now I have to sit around and wait for someone not on my ignore list to post.


----------



## Gilligan

Clem_Shady said:


> Damn, now I have to sit around and wait for someone not on my ignore list to post.



LOL..


----------



## retiredweaxman

Clem_Shady said:


> Damn, now I have to sit around and wait for someone not on my ignore list to post.



Hey CLEM...let me help you out here a little. Today, you invited FAP to "kick your door in" and someone else (name slips my mind) to park in your driveway. I may not be a lawyer - but you would not have a leg to stand on if you wanted them arrested for trespassing.

definition of trespass:

An unlawful intrusion that interferes with one's person or property.

trespass legal definition of trespass. trespass synonyms by the Free Online Law Dictionary.

So, would FAP and the other poster be committing an unlawful act (unlawful intrusion)?

Definition of unlawful;

Contrary to or unauthorized by law; illegal.

unlawful legal definition of unlawful. unlawful synonyms by the Free Online Law Dictionary.

So - as you invited the 2nd poster to "pull into your driveway" he would not be committing an unlawful act as you invited him onto your property.

As far as FAP, that would be a little different. As you invited him to "kick your door in" he would have to access your porch in order to reach your door that YOU INVITED HIM TO KICK IN. So, as long as he does not break the law (forceful entry), I feel he would have a right to come as far as your porch as you invited him onto your proprty as well.


----------



## Gilligan

minuteman76 said:


> You seem rather well versed in the sort of activity you describe.
> Never thought so before but maybe you do fit into Gilligan, and companies circle jerk that has managed to stretch this thread to 29 pages.
> Keep yanking boys.



'e put me on iggy, 'e did! I'm mortified beyond description..


----------



## UNA

Gilligan said:


> I believe that there are numerous categories of valid disability that are entirely of a mental, and not a physical, nature.



Aaahh, didn't think if that!


----------



## UNA

Clem_Shady said:


> *This message is hidden because UNA is on your ignore list.
> 
> This message is hidden because Gilligan is on your ignore list.*



Wow! That must be a record, let's see, less than 24 hours I think!


----------



## Toxick

minuteman76 said:


> You seem rather well versed in the sort of activity you describe.




HAHA! Cause I'm gay, right.

I think you will find that unlike many people here, I often make self-depricating jokes, and sometimes they are gay jokes. Like that one time I made a crack about a pro wrestler who gave me stomach cramps from behind. You had to be there for that one, but trust me - it was simply drenched in milky-white comedy.

If you wanna piss me off you're going to have to try a way different approach.


I am also very unimpressed by those who use the old, "I'm Rubber and You're Glue" ploy!





That one lost it's luster round-about the third grade.


No originality at all. D- for effort


----------



## UNA

Toxick said:


> Allow me to assist...



Thanks!


----------



## UNA

Clem_Shady said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Now explain to UNA how they can become the next dishwasher.



Is that a threat James?


----------



## Clem_Shady

retiredweaxman said:


> Hey CLEM...let me help you out here a little. Today, you invited FAP to "kick your door in" and someone else (name slips my mind) to park in your driveway. I may not be a lawyer - but you would not have a leg to stand on if you wanted them arrested for trespassing.
> 
> definition of trespass:
> 
> An unlawful intrusion that interferes with one's person or property.
> 
> trespass legal definition of trespass. trespass synonyms by the Free Online Law Dictionary.
> 
> So, would FAP and the other poster be committing an unlawful act (unlawful intrusion)?
> 
> Definition of unlawful;
> 
> Contrary to or unauthorized by law; illegal.
> 
> unlawful legal definition of unlawful. unlawful synonyms by the Free Online Law Dictionary.
> 
> So - as you invited the 2nd poster to "pull into your driveway" he would not be committing an unlawful act as you invited him onto your property.
> 
> As far as FAP, that would be a little different. As you invited him to "kick your door in" he would have to access your porch in order to reach your door that YOU INVITED HIM TO KICK IN. So, as long as he does not break the law (forceful entry), I feel he would have a right to come as far as your porch as you invited him onto your proprty as well.



Thanks, I just wanted to hear you babble one last time before I send you off to iggy land.

Bon Voyage...


----------



## Gilligan

Clem_Shady said:


> Thanks, I just wanted to hear you babble one last time before I send you off to iggy land.
> 
> Bon Voyage...



Sweet! Hey..is anyone keeping an iggy count?  For a guy that swore he'd never put anyone on iggy before I got the hex put on me, Jimmy has been remarkably productive since.


----------



## UNA

UNA said:


> Is that a threat James?



Oh yeah, *sniffle* he's ignoring me...can someone ask him if that was a threat and when I should ru for my life . Thx


----------



## Toxick

UNA said:


> Oh yeah, *sniffle* he's ignoring me...can someone ask him if that was a threat and when I should ru for my life . Thx





Clem: Was that a threat and when should Una ru for his life?


----------



## UNA

Toxick said:


> Clem: Was that a threat and when should Una ru for his life?



Thx!! BTW I'm a she


----------



## Clem_Shady

Toxick said:


> Clem: Was that a threat and when should Una ru for his life?



No threat.

I was saying I need a new dishwasher and that UNA should apply for the job.

UNA can send his/her or its resume to the email address on my blog for me to review.

No guarantee I'll hire the annoying whiner though.

:shrug:


----------



## retiredweaxman

Clem_Shady said:


> Thanks, I just wanted to hear you babble one last time before I send you off to iggy land.
> 
> Bon Voyage...



To paraphrase a semi-famous actor from a 70s movie...

"Hey, I'm a somebody!!! My name is on James' iggy list (it's also in the phonebook)!!!"

I guess my post made too much sense for him...and reasoned it out that if he invites someone to his property, then that person is not breaking the law..


----------



## Toxick

UNA said:


> Thx!! BTW I'm a she






*Her *life.






(Why I thought you were a dude: Una is the name of a character in a book I'm reading. He is a large, bald, crusty, foul-mouthed, one-eyed uber warrior, and cool as hell. So I associate the name Una with a guy. I should know better than to make those assumptions by now.)


----------



## UNA

Clem_Shady said:


> No threat.
> 
> I was saying I need a new dishwasher and that UNA should apply for the job.
> 
> UNA can send his/her or its resume to the email address on my blog for me to review.
> 
> No guarantee I'll hire the annoying whiner though.
> 
> :shrug:



Isn't there something about a pot and kettle here somewhere?


----------



## UNA

Toxick said:


> *Her *life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Why I thought you were a dude: Una is the name of a character in a book I'm reading. He is a large, bald, crusty, foul-mouthed, one-eyed uber warrior, and cool as hell. So I associate the name Una with a guy. I should know better than to make those assumptions by now.)



Hahaha! NP! but I'm definitely not a cool, crusty, warrior.  UNA is for unaffiliated though


----------



## dachsom

*question*

It may have been asked before so I am sorry if I missed it but........

Clem--

Didn't you hire a home inspector (yes, I know it is a new home) AND do a walk-thru BEFORE you went to settlement????  I would have never gone to settlement if this house is as bad as you say it is.


----------



## Clem_Shady

dachsom said:


> It may have been asked before so I am sorry if I missed it but........
> 
> Clem--
> 
> Didn't you hire a home inspector (yes, I know it is a new home) AND do a walk-thru BEFORE you went to settlement????  I would have never gone to settlement if this house is as bad as you say it is.



That question has been addressed with the documents included on my blog. The blog address is in my profile here. It is an adult blog with bad words and bad pictures.


----------



## dachsom

Clem_Shady said:


> That question has been addressed with the documents included on my blog. The blog address is in my profile here. It is an adult blog with bad words and bad pictures.



I do not wish to read your blog.  I just wanted a yes or no answer.  I take it the answer is NO.


----------



## Clem_Shady

Toxick said:


> *Her *life.
> 
> (Why I thought you were a dude: Una is the name of a character in a book I'm reading. He is a large, bald, crusty, foul-mouthed, one-eyed uber warrior, and cool as hell. So I associate the name Una with a guy. I should know better than to make those assumptions by now.)



Thanks again.

I don't discriminate, I just iggy all stupid people or annoying people.

Tell "she" that we're done talking, forever.

And advise "she" to stay glued to my blog, and to keep watching my house like she does. Evil abounds at and around my home.


----------



## Gilligan

dachsom said:


> I do not wish to read your blog.  I just wanted a yes or no answer.  I take it the answer is NO.



You got it. Clem takes the roundabout way to say virtually anything..including 'no'.  He claims the builder threatened to poison his dog and rape is wife if he didn't simply accept the house no matter what was wrong with it.

I hear through the grapevine that his whimpered response to that was something like:

"My dog???  noooo...not my dog!"


----------



## Clem_Shady

dachsom said:


> I do not wish to read your blog.  I just wanted a yes or no answer.  I take it the answer is NO.



And I take that as to mean that you're too lazy to enter into any kind of meaningful discussion by your unwillingness to read about the subject.


----------



## Pete

Wow, 295 posts of utter retardation all collected in one convenient thread.


----------



## UNA

Clem_Shady said:


> Thanks again.
> 
> I don't discriminate, I just iggy all stupid people or annoying people.
> 
> Tell "she" that we're done talking, forever.
> 
> And advise "she" to stay glued to my blog, and to keep watching my house like she does. Evil abounds at and around my home.



Shall I leave the grammar issues alone? 

Can someone remind idiot-boy about the whole "keep your enemies closer" thing? Thx


----------



## dachsom

Meaningful discussion???????  From what I have been reading here, that is going to be impossible.


----------



## Gilligan

Pete said:


> Wow, 295 posts of utter retardation all collected in one convenient thread.



This one might reach the point where it belongs next to 'epic threads' in the offishul interwebz lexicon.


----------



## Gilligan

UNA said:


> Shall I leave the grammar issues alone?
> 
> Can someone remind idiot-boy about the whole "keep your enemies closer" thing? Thx



I would..but he has me on iggy too. HVP?..no..he's on iggy. weaxman?..nope..

At this rate, the only remaining liason possessing of formidable communicaiton skillz that isn't on Jimmy's iggy list will be Toxick.


----------



## Clem_Shady

Pete said:


> Wow, 295 posts of utter retardation all collected in one convenient thread.



You summed that up quite nicely.

Welcome to the Clem Shady Show.

I'll be broadcasting daily until they haul me away.


----------



## Gilligan

Gilligan said:


> At this rate, the only remaining liason possessing of formidable communicaiton skillz that isn't on Jimmy's iggy list will be Toxick.
> 
> :



wait..Pete is still hooked up too. Jimmy will listen to Pete.


----------



## Pete

Clem_Shady said:


> You summed that up quite nicely.
> 
> Welcome to the Clem Shady Show.
> 
> I'll be broadcasting daily until they haul me away.



Good to know, typically I have to read through a dozen or so threads to witness this much retardation.  You draw it like a queen bee draws workers, kind of like the Captain of the Crazy ship.


----------



## Gilligan

Lenny said:


> Let's do it!



I'm in!


----------



## Clem_Shady

Pete said:


> Good to know, typically I have to read through a dozen or so threads to witness this much retardation.  You draw it like a queen bee draws workers, kind of like the Captain of the Crazy ship.



You ever wonder if they fired me from my job as Captain of the ship for making videos?


----------



## Clem_Shady

Lenny said:


> 1.  Your household insurance would not cover you since playing golf on your own front lawn doesn't count as recreation and 'in the proper environment.'
> 2.  Your speed dial to the Seriff's office would get a workout trying to flood '911' with meaningless calls trying to distract the po-po from coming by.
> 3.  You would face a whole world worth of misery with all the civil and criminal actions for endangerment.
> 4.  I don't doubt that your video system would suffer a terminal breakdown and be unable to provide evidence against you.
> 5.  All the neighbors would be outside watching as the po-po lead you (and that second-hand driver) away in cuffs.
> 
> Let's do it!



OK, 4 a.m tomorrow.

Be here, but remain off the property, as I would consider you as a trespasser.


----------



## Toxick

Clem_Shady said:


> Be here, but remain off the property, as I would consider you as a trespasser.





And what sort of retribution should a trespasser on your property expect?





Just curious.


----------



## Clem_Shady

*I study home building science...*



Lenny said:


> We'll meet up at Wa-Wa around 0330.  Don't wear any jewelry.  If you wear spectacles, wear plastic frames.  Metals interfere with the masking process.



Chasey got me some dark shades, sorry.


----------



## Clem_Shady

Toxick said:


> And what sort of retribution should a trespasser on your property expect?
> 
> Just curious.



Just the normal stuff.

A 911 call.

Trip to jail.

A chance to Fritz it.

Their video on my blog.

Although one guy in Texas did win a set of steak knives, but this is Maryland, and the criminals have more rights than the homeowners.


----------



## Toxick

Clem_Shady said:


> A 911 call.



You know 911 is for emergencies, right?

Heart-attacks, arterial wounds, murder in-progress, robberies, car-jackings .... that kind of thing.



You should use a direct line to the police station, rather than tying up a line on the 911 system that someone with an actual emergency could use rather than abuse the system with ignorant non-emergency bull####.



Unless they have caller ID up at the police station, and are now screening your calls. :/






Clem_Shady said:


> Their video on my blog.



The shame of this alone should be enough to deter any would-be trespasser.


----------



## hvp05

Toxick said:


> I am also very unimpressed by those who use the old, "I'm Rubber and You're Glue" ploy!
> 
> That one lost it's luster round-about the third grade.
> 
> No originality at all. D- for effort


There goes Clemmy's best effort.  "You don't have a life.  But I do!  You suck, too."





Toxick said:


> You know 911 is for emergencies, right?


You should know _everything_ that happens to him is of monumental importance to the WORLD.


That's realistic too, not hype at all.


----------



## Clem_Shady

Lenny said:


> The floodlights on front of his house will make it impossible for the camera in his daughter's bedroom window to pick up even the slight shimmer which is the only indication of the masking process.  Plus they won't know if we're at the curb at the front or side of the corner lot.



The floodlights are really claymore mines in disguise Lenny.

That's why they're green and not blue.


----------



## Gilligan

Lenny said:


> The floodlights on front of his house will make it impossible for the camera in his daughter's bedroom window to pick up even the slight shimmer which is the only indication of the masking process.  Plus they won't know if we're at the curb at the front or side of the corner lot.



my Dayglo paintballs will defeat those wimpy defenses.  Jimmy's inferior intellect is no match for our puny weapons. bwa ha ha ha


----------



## UNA

Lenny said:


> The floodlights on front of his house will make it impossible for the camera in his daughter's bedroom window to pick up even the slight shimmer which is the only indication of the masking process.  Plus they won't know if we're at the curb at the front or side of the corner lot.



Well unless he put them back up today, the floodlights (as well as the no trespassing signs and dishwasher) have been gone!!! W00t!!!!


----------



## Gilligan

UNA said:


> Well unless he put them back up today, the floodlights (as well as the no trespassing signs and dishwasher) have been gone!!! W00t!!!!



A testament to the power of peer ridicule.


----------



## UNA

Gilligan said:


> A testament to the power of peer ridicule.



...and an HOA


----------



## Clem_Shady

Billigan I really did it this time...

Killed the dishwasher to have a good time..

When I got done it was 4 p.m...

The door was broke, so I axed my way in...



QBHI was high on the bill...

So I took all my pills...

And tossed that piece of chit out in the yard...

Then the neighbors called me a slum and the HOA said it couldn't be done...



And in my drugged stuper...

I did what I should have never done...

And now I'm sitting here, with you on iggy

High and having fun...



I'm sitting at my house on the inside...

But it's as cold as the outside...

She broke my heart in the trailer park...

So I bought this piece of chit house and signed away...



You know Billigan I've really got big tears...

But calm my fears till Lowes gets here...

Yea I know the radon is seeping up...

And y'all are ready to lock me up...

But I'm trying to save my soul...

I'm tired of life in this hell hole...

Everything that I love's been sold

Just to keep us warm from the cold...



I'm sitting at my house on the inside...

But it's as cold as the outside...

She broke my heart in the trailer park...

So I bought this piece of chit house and signed away...


----------



## Gilligan

Clem_Shady said:


> Billigan I really did it this time...
> 
> Killed the dishwasher to have a good time..
> 
> When I got done it was 4 p.m...
> 
> The door was broke, so I axed my way in...
> 
> 
> 
> QBHI was high on the bill...
> 
> So I took all my pills...
> 
> And tossed that piece of chit out in the yard...
> 
> Then the neighbors called me a slum and the HOA said it couldn't be done...
> 
> 
> 
> And in my drugged stuper...
> 
> I did what I should have never done...
> 
> And now I'm sitting here, with you on iggy
> 
> High and having fun...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sitting at my house on the inside...
> 
> But it's as cold as the outside...
> 
> She broke my heart in the trailer park...
> 
> So I bought this piece of chit house and signed away...
> 
> 
> 
> You know Billigan I've really got big tears...
> 
> But calm my fears till Lowes gets here...
> 
> Yea I know the radon is seeping up...
> 
> And y'all are ready to lock me up...
> 
> But I'm trying to save my soul...
> 
> I'm tired of life in this hell hole...
> 
> Everything that I love's been sold
> 
> Just to keep us warm from the cold...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sitting at my house on the inside...
> 
> But it's as cold as the outside...
> 
> She broke my heart in the trailer park...
> 
> So I bought this piece of chit house and signed away...



I'd really need to hear the promo CD before offering an opinion. It does have potential....


----------



## n0n1m0us3

Clem_Shady said:


> Billigan I really did it this time...
> 
> Killed the dishwasher to have a good time..
> 
> When I got done it was 4 p.m...
> 
> The door was broke, so I axed my way in...
> 
> 
> 
> QBHI was high on the bill...
> 
> So I took all my pills...
> 
> And tossed that piece of chit out in the yard...
> 
> Then the neighbors called me a slum and the HOA said it couldn't be done...
> 
> 
> 
> And in my drugged stuper...
> 
> I did what I should have never done...
> 
> And now I'm sitting here, with you on iggy
> 
> High and having fun...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sitting at my house on the inside...
> 
> But it's as cold as the outside...
> 
> She broke my heart in the trailer park...
> 
> So I bought this piece of chit house and signed away...
> 
> 
> 
> You know Billigan I've really got big tears...
> 
> But calm my fears till Lowes gets here...
> 
> Yea I know the radon is seeping up...
> 
> And y'all are ready to lock me up...
> 
> But I'm trying to save my soul...
> 
> I'm tired of life in this hell hole...
> 
> Everything that I love's been sold
> 
> Just to keep us warm from the cold...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sitting at my house on the inside...
> 
> But it's as cold as the outside...
> 
> She broke my heart in the trailer park...
> 
> So I bought this piece of chit house and signed away...



 A lyrical genius lol, watch out Kanye


----------



## mitzi

Toxick said:


> You know 911 is for emergencies, right?
> 
> Heart-attacks, arterial wounds, murder in-progress, robberies, car-jackings .... that kind of thing.
> You should use a direct line to the police station, rather than tying up a line on the 911 system that someone with an actual emergency could use rather than abuse the system with ignorant non-emergency bull####.
> 
> Unless they have caller ID up at the police station, and are now screening your calls. :/



I mentioned this last week about the stupid 911 calls. I bet the 911 operators dread seeing Slim's number come up.


----------



## Clem_Shady

mitzi said:


> I mentioned this last week about the stupid 911 calls. I bet the 911 operators dread seeing Slim's number come up.



You know, you're actually pretty stupid.

Each time I've called the Sheriff's Department number and extension 1900.

And each time they have then transferred me over to 911.

That's their decision to do that, I didn't dial 911.

So STFU if you don't know the truth...


----------



## Clem_Shady

mitzi said:


> I mentioned this last week about the stupid 911 calls. I bet the 911 operators dread seeing Slim's number come up.



Better yet, if you want to whine about someone using 911, then riddle me this: why did the model home agent for QBHI call Radon Headquarters in Calvert County and have them call 911 instead of calling me in herself for sitting on the sidewalk protesting?

The recording's been posted, and the answer it quite obvious, isn't it?

Again, why aren't you all over them for that?


----------



## UNA

Clem_Shady said:


> Better yet, if you want to whine about someone using 911, then riddle me this: why did the model home agent for QBHI call Radon Headquarters in Calvert County and have them call 911 instead of calling me in herself for sitting on the sidewalk protesting?
> 
> The recording's been posted, and the answer it quite obvious, isn't it?
> 
> Again, why aren't you all over them for that?



I know can't see this but I have to say that if some nut was sitting infront of my place of work, where I was alone I would call 911 too. It would be insanely stupid for me, as a young woman, to call the a hole in and confront him myself!  WTF, that section 8 DAV has truly gone off the deep end!!!!!


----------



## hvp05

Clem_Shady said:


> You know, you're actually pretty stupid.


Another sign of a mental defective:  they get upset at you by saying they did not say something despite the fact that you quoted them on something virtually everyone would interpret the same way.



Clem_Shady said:


> Just the normal stuff.
> 
> A 911 call.


Besides, whether he called 911 directly or not, that does not negate the almost certain likelihood that every time he calls in the operator cringes.


----------



## afjess1989

*I found the car!!!!!!*



Clem_Shady said:


> If you know who this person is driving the vehicle in this video, then please contact the Saint Mary's County Sheriff's Department and give them an anonymous tip about their identity.
> 
> They are quite possibly a military person or PAX worker.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> Sheriff's Department Phone Number:
> 
> 301-475-4200, then hit extension 1900.



Pohanka Acura | Acura Dealer Chantilly VA Serving Washington DC, Sterling, Arlington, Gaithersburg, Bethesda and Woodbridge | New Acura Dealer | Acura Dealerships  I seen it here!


----------



## mitzi

Clem_Shady said:


> Better yet, if you want to whine about someone using 911, then riddle me this: why did the model home agent for QBHI call Radon Headquarters in Calvert County and have them call 911 instead of calling me in herself for sitting on the sidewalk protesting?
> 
> The recording's been posted, and the answer it quite obvious, isn't it?
> 
> Again, why aren't you all over them for that?



I'm stupid? You keep saying "Call 911". To me, that means you push the buttons 9-1-1 on your phone. And no, I'm not whining about people abusing the 911 systems I'm b*tching about it to anyone that does it. Not only you, but I was pointing it out to you. The operators could be giving CPR instructions or many other life saving instructions yet they still have to take these types of BS calls. You have legitimate complaints with the construction of your house but you seem to have alienated your neighbors in the process. Kids cutting through yard? Come on. If you want utter privacy why didn't you buy a house with some property surrounded by woods. Now who is the stupid one. Now you can STFU


----------



## hvp05

mitzi said:


> If you want utter privacy why didn't you buy a house with some property surrounded by woods *and keep your whale-sized mouth shut*. Now who is the stupid one. Now you can STFU


----------



## Bann

County_Boy said:


> See Enhanced Video below clearly
> shows the driver of the STALKER vehicle


----------



## Clem_Shady

mitzi said:


> I'm stupid? You keep saying "Call 911". To me, that means you push the buttons 9-1-1 on your phone. And no, I'm not whining about people abusing the 911 systems I'm b*tching about it to anyone that does it. Not only you, but I was pointing it out to you. The operators could be giving CPR instructions or many other life saving instructions yet they still have to take these types of BS calls. You have legitimate complaints with the construction of your house but you seem to have alienated your neighbors in the process. Kids cutting through yard? Come on. If you want utter privacy why didn't you buy a house with some property surrounded by woods. Now who is the stupid one. Now you can STFU



Now give us your diagnosis on that pathetic 911 recording I posted doc.


----------



## ONE

mitzi said:


> I'm stupid? You keep saying "Call 911". To me, that means you push the buttons 9-1-1 on your phone. And no, I'm not whining about people abusing the 911 systems I'm b*tching about it to anyone that does it. Not only you, but I was pointing it out to you. The operators could be giving CPR instructions or many other life saving instructions yet they still have to take these types of BS calls. You have legitimate complaints with the construction of your house but you seem to have alienated your neighbors in the process. Kids cutting through yard? Come on. If you want utter privacy why didn't you buy a house with some property surrounded by woods. Now who is the stupid one. Now you can STFU



good question -- been wonderin that myself.  why not buy the house in the woods without neighbors.  What about Forest Farms if you want new - lotsa land.  Why that neighborhood that's like a little city.  People, kids, dogs, everywhere.


----------



## mitzi

hvp05 said:


> Another sign of a mental defective:  they get upset at you by saying they did not say something despite the fact that you quoted them on something virtually everyone would interpret the same way.
> 
> 
> Besides, whether he called 911 directly or not, that does not negate the almost certain likelihood that every time he calls in the operator cringes.



Yea, I sensed a bit of defensiveness because the first reaction was to call me stupid.


----------



## mitzi

Clem_Shady said:


> Now give us your diagnosis on that pathetic 911 recording I posted doc.



It's pathetic. As pathetic as you. I point out the BS calls made to 911 and you react by saying "they did it too, jump all over them because they did it too ", just like a kid.


----------



## Clem_Shady

mitzi said:


> It's pathetic. As pathetic as you. I point out the BS calls made to 911 and you react by saying "they did it too, jump all over them because they did it too ", just like a kid.



Well, being that you're volunteering to be the 911 abuse Nazi and have so much inside knowledge of what's going on there, then why don't you start submitting freedom of information requests and start posting the calls you consider as abusive?


----------



## Bann

Clem_Shady said:


> You summed that up quite nicely.
> 
> Welcome to the Clem Shady Show.
> 
> I'll be broadcasting daily until they haul me away.


----------



## Clem_Shady

*This message is hidden because Bann is on your ignore list.*

This one was "way" overdue...


----------



## mitzi

Clem_Shady said:


> Well, being that you're volunteering to be the 911 abuse Nazi and have so much inside knowledge of what's going on there, then why don't you start submitting freedom of information requests and start posting the calls you consider as abusive?



I don't do things the way you do. I would never post 911 calls whether it's public information or not. I have worked as an emergency services operator and I have tried to save someone's life being given CPR instructions by a 911 operator, so I do have a bit of knowledge about it. I have no desire to listen to recorded 911 calls and would never tie up an incoming 911 line for stupid sh*t unlike some.


----------



## Clem_Shady

mitzi said:


> I don't do things the way you do. I would never post 911 calls whether it's public information or not. I have worked as an emergency services operator and I have tried to save someone's life being given CPR instructions by a 911 operator, so I do have a bit of knowledge about it. I have no desire to listen to recorded 911 calls and would never tie up an incoming 911 line for stupid sh*t unlike some.



So you're saying "I" tied up 911 after the Sheriff's Department transferred me to it?


----------



## mitzi

Clem_Shady said:


> So you're saying "I" tied up 911 after the Sheriff's Department transferred me to it?



Not IF the Sheriff's Department transferred you! I was making the point because YOU kept saying "CALL 911". Did you not understand that? You were the one crying "CALL 911".  I was calling you out for THAT before your post that you called the Sheriff's Department directly.


----------



## Clem_Shady

mitzi said:


> Not IF the Sheriff's Department transferred you! I was making the point because YOU kept saying "CALL 911". Did you not understand that? You were the one crying "CALL 911".  I was calling you out for THAT before your post that you called the Sheriff's Department directly.



Has the dishwasher washed up on your beach yet over there in Breton Bay?


----------



## hvp05

mitzi said:


>


I see you finally understand the process and result of arguing with this one.


----------



## UNA

Clem_Shady said:


> Has the dishwasher washed up on your beach yet over there in Breton Bay?



Uuuuh, just so you all know, he removed the dishwater more than a week ago. I guess he's not willing to admit the residents of LG win that one. Also as an FYI to those who don't live in LG; he's also removed his 'no trespassing' signs and flood lights.


----------



## protectmd

The totality of the circumstances....

It seems that this all started because C. Shady is unhappy and wanted to exercise his 1st amendment right. This upset people and they decided a campaign of intimidation and harassment was the answer to "dealing with him." In turn, its escalated to private investigators, idle threats, multiple police calls, and 200 or more posts of trashtalk. And its not going to die down, just heat up as the year goes on. 
So since the war will only ramp up, dig in!
No tresspassing signs must be posted on the property in order to properly warn the criminals.
An invite to kick a door in won't qualify as a defense in a burglary case.
Kids walking down the street with a bat probably aren't criminals yet, just unsupervised and headed down that path.
Hitting golf balls at the cars as they sit out front probably isn't smart.... although like they said if you go the criminal path here in the free state, you've got more rights!
911 is to be used for whatever a citizen deems as an emergency..... stalking is a crime.
911 cannot figure out blocked numbers (a citizens right to remain anonymous) or track a 1st generation dead cellphone, however will recognize C. Shadys voice so you'll need to break out the K. Kaniff.
To keep them from using the driveway as a turnaround, put a gate up.
These incidents will most likely cost someone their job. . .  And if that happens, I'm gonna bet that it'll escalate beyond petty, id hate to be the other guy.


----------



## hvp05

protectmd said:


> This upset people and they decided a campaign of intimidation and harassment was the answer to "dealing with him."


This upset people because Jimmy is a hypocritical a-hole.  He insults and harasses people then squeals like a girl when the subject of his delusions fires back.




> Kids walking down the street with a bat probably aren't criminals yet, just unsupervised and headed down that path.


Or they are just kids walking down the street carrying a baseball bat.  :shrug:  That is, it should be noted again, all his video shows.  That they walked through his yard and looked at his vehicle is his claim, but we know how solid his claims tend to be.




> 911 is to be used for whatever a citizen deems as an emergency..... stalking is a crime.


----------



## BushwoodGirl

hvp05 said:


>




What a good laugh for early in the morning...


----------



## ONE

BushwoodGirl said:


> What a good laugh for early in the morning...



tyfp!  very funny (and sad).  Wonder why she didn't beat the burger with a giant spatula and throw it onto the roof to proove she was _*really*_ serious?


----------



## afjess1989

hvp05 said:


> This upset people because Jimmy is a hypocritical a-hole.  He insults and harasses people then squeals like a girl when the subject of his delusions fires back.
> 
> 
> Or they are just kids walking down the street carrying a baseball bat.  :shrug:  That is, it should be noted again, all his video shows.  That they walked through his yard and looked at his vehicle is his claim, but we know how solid his claims tend to be.



Lmao!


----------



## Inkd

Gilligan said:


> You got it. Clem takes the roundabout way to say virtually anything..including 'no'.  He claims the builder threatened to poison his dog and rape is wife if he didn't simply accept the house no matter what was wrong with it.
> 
> I hear through the grapevine that his whimpered response to that was something like:
> 
> "My dog???  noooo...not my dog!"



Since he caved to the vajayjay he should have had the builder poison the wife and rape the dog. Dog goes to counseling, Clem walks on the house and buys the Unabombers shack in Idaho and starts working on his manifesto. Everyone wins.

Iggy, here I come!!!!


----------



## Clem_Shady

protectmd said:


> The totality of the circumstances....
> 
> It seems that this all started because C. Shady is unhappy and wanted to exercise his 1st amendment right. This upset people and they decided a campaign of intimidation and harassment was the answer to "dealing with him." In turn, its escalated to private investigators, idle threats, multiple police calls, and 200 or more posts of trashtalk. And its not going to die down, just heat up as the year goes on.
> So since the war will only ramp up, dig in!
> No tresspassing signs must be posted on the property in order to properly warn the criminals.
> An invite to kick a door in won't qualify as a defense in a burglary case.
> Kids walking down the street with a bat probably aren't criminals yet, just unsupervised and headed down that path.
> Hitting golf balls at the cars as they sit out front probably isn't smart.... although like they said if you go the criminal path here in the free state, you've got more rights!
> 911 is to be used for whatever a citizen deems as an emergency..... stalking is a crime.
> 911 cannot figure out blocked numbers (a citizens right to remain anonymous) or track a 1st generation dead cellphone, however will recognize C. Shadys voice so you'll need to break out the K. Kaniff.
> To keep them from using the driveway as a turnaround, put a gate up.
> These incidents will most likely cost someone their job. . .  And if that happens, I'm gonna bet that it'll escalate beyond petty, id hate to be the other guy.



I'll give you a A+ on this one, but we still need Lenny to check it for spelling and grammar is he's not too *niggardly* to do it for free.


----------



## Gilligan

protectmd said:


> Kids walking down the street with a bat probably aren't criminals yet,.



..they are more likely just playing....*gasp*...baseball!!



I'd love to see Jimmy's reaction when, like around here, a bunch of kids walked down the street with their paintball guns and all their protective gear, looking for all the world like a bunch of crazed Star Wars storm troopers.


----------



## UNA

Gilligan said:


> ..they are more likely just playing....*gasp*...baseball!!
> 
> 
> 
> I'd love to see Jimmy's reaction when, like around here, a bunch of kids walked down the street with their paintball guns and all their protective gear, looking for all the world like a bunch of crazed Star Wars storm troopers.



Oh just wait until summer time when all the kids are out of school. He's going to loose it!!!


----------



## dave1959

Lenny said:


> The floodlights on front of his house will make it impossible for the camera in *his daughter's *bedroom window to pick up even the slight shimmer which is the only indication of the masking process.  Plus they won't know if we're at the curb at the front or side of the corner lot.




You mean this a$$hole has spawned !!!!!! I would hate to be that child in school.


----------



## Gilligan

UNA said:


> Oh just wait until summer time when all the kids are out of school. *He's going to loose it*!!!



?? "going to.."   That tense would imply that he has not lost it already...


----------



## Clem_Shady

UNA said:


> Oh just wait until summer time when all the kids are out of school. He's going to loose it!!!


----------



## Clem_Shady

Awe, where did Una go?

Shame she left.

I just sent all of her threats to the Leonard's Grant HOA for evidence at our upcoming hearing about my no trespassing signs and floodlights.

I think Una presented very convincing evidence as to why I'm entitled to have such things for my protection.


----------



## Gilligan

Clem_Shady said:


> Awe, where did Una go?
> 
> Shame she left.
> 
> I just sent all of her threats to the Leonard's Grant HOA for evidence at our upcoming hearing about my no trespassing signs and floodlights.
> 
> I think Una presented very convincing evidence as to why I'm entitled to have such things for my protection.



I heard they already bought you a nice new jacket as a consolation gift. It's white..extra long sleeves...


----------



## Clem_Shady

*This message is hidden because Gilligan is on your ignore list.*


----------



## Toxick

Clem_Shady said:


> *This message is hidden because Gilligan is on your ignore list.*






*The bigger you post it, the funnier it gets!*


----------



## Gilligan

Toxick said:


> *The bigger you post it, the funnier it gets!*



I disagree.


----------



## Clem_Shady

Toxick said:


> *The bigger you post it, the funnier it gets!*



Damn, you had to go and ruin it.

I had that old geezer sitting there scratching his head trying to figure out what I wrote.


----------



## mitzi

Gilligan said:


> ..they are more likely just playing....*gasp*...baseball!!
> 
> 
> 
> I'd love to see Jimmy's reaction when, like around here, a bunch of kids walked down the street with their paintball guns and all their protective gear, looking for all the world like a bunch of crazed Star Wars storm troopers.



  Too funny. The boys in my neighborhood would do that, come up out of the woods and through my field looking like a SWAT team.


----------



## Toxick

Gilligan said:


> I disagree.





*THEN YOU NEED TO TURN YOUR SARCASM METER TO THE ON POSITION.*


----------



## Gilligan

Toxick said:


> *THEN YOU NEED TO TURN YOUR SARCASM METER TO THE ON POSITION.*



oh. Sorry..it was on, but it was turned way down.  


psst..better check yours too..can't be too carefull these days. ;-p


----------



## Toxick

Clem_Shady said:


> Damn, you had to go and ruin it.
> 
> I had that old geezer sitting there scratching his head trying to figure out what I wrote.




I doubt that.


And it depends on which skin you have the forums set to. I have mine set to the new-blue option, and turning your text white does not hide it very effectively.


----------



## Gilligan

Toxick said:


> And it depends on which skin you have the forums set to. .



I think Jimmy has his set on four skin.


----------



## Clem_Shady

mitzi said:


> Too funny. The boys in my neighborhood would do that, come up out of the woods and through my field looking like a SWAT team.



Sorry, the HOA has ruled out all weapons, BB guns, paintball etc.

Ask UNA about the old Facebook post that got poofed when one of the little brats in here already got caught with an Airsoft gun?

Leonard's Grant HOA rule on guns, bows, arrow, bb guns etc. attached.


----------



## Gilligan

Clem_Shady said:


> Sorry, the HOA has ruled out all weapons, BB guns, paintball etc.
> 
> :



That's why we've just been driving through, popping off a couple paint balls on the way by.


----------



## Gilligan

Clem_Shady said:


> Sorry, the HOA has ruled out all weapons, BB guns, paintball etc.
> 
> Ask UNA about the old Facebook post that got poofed when one of the little brats in here already got caught with an Airsoft gun?
> 
> Leonard's Grant HOA rule on guns, bows, arrow, bb guns etc. attached.
> 
> :



Says 'no discharge'. Does not say anything about not carrying them. 

Jimmy has a real problem reading the fine print....but of course that *is* why we have this fine thread to play in after all..


----------



## Clem_Shady

Gilligan said:


> Says 'no discharge'. Does not say anything about not carrying them.
> 
> Jimmy has a real problem reading the fine print....but of course that *is* why we have this fine thread to play in after all..



Anyone I see carrying anything that even looks like a weapon in here is going straight to 911.


----------



## Gilligan

Clem_Shady said:


> Anyone I see carrying anything that even looks like a weapon in here is going straight to 911.



Go for it. Nothing illegal about walking down your street with an airsoft rifle or a paintball gun...or a 12 ga shotgun, for that matter.


----------



## RedBaron

Clem and Gilligan should just go ahead and make love already! This mating ritual is getting old.


----------



## Gilligan

RedBaron said:


> Clem and Gilligan should just go ahead and make love already! This mating ritual is getting old.



Just as soon as you manage to craft a post that is more amusing and less boring..


----------



## ONE

Clem_Shady said:


> Anyone I see carrying anything that even looks like a weapon in here is going straight to 911.



Using 911 to enforce the HOA rules?


----------



## Clem_Shady

ONE said:


> Using 911 to enforce the HOA rules?



You wouldn't call the law if you saw someone carrying a weapon around in Leonard's Grant?

Or would you just delete the evidence about it off the Facebook page?


----------



## RedBaron

Gilligan said:


> Just as soon as you manage to craft a post that is more amusing and less boring..



 pot meet kettle. U and your fights with Clem are LAMErific! Fly little birdie fly.


----------



## Clem_Shady

Gilligan said:


> Go for it. Nothing illegal about walking down your street with an airsoft rifle or a paintball gun...or a 12 ga shotgun, for that matter.



Well, let's test your fake balls (the vet took your real ones out).

Come walk down my street in front of my home with a 12 gauge.

$100 says you won't do it.


----------



## Gilligan

RedBaron said:


> pot meet kettle. U and your fights with Clem are LAMErific! Fly little birdie fly.



Yawn.

Tormenting Jimmy is much more fun. He begs for it, first of all, and his verbal sparring skillz vastly exceed your own. But thanks for playing. ;-p


----------



## Gilligan

Clem_Shady said:


> $100 says you won't do it.



of course not. This is all about getting away with everything, not about getting caught.

That's why all our ops are conducted under the cover of darkness, right Commander Lenny?


----------



## Clem_Shady

Gilligan said:


> of course not. This is all about getting away with everything, not about getting caught.
> 
> That's why all our ops are conducted under the cover of darkness, right Commander Lenny?



And that's why you folks scatter like cockroaches every time I hit the light switch.


----------



## dave1959

Clem-$hitty...You are treading on thin ice by trying to bait someone into breaking the law and/or commit a crime against you..


----------



## Clem_Shady

dave1959 said:


> Clem-$hitty...You are treading on thin ice by trying to bait someone into breaking the law and/or commit a crime against you..



Really?

I'm just calling their bluff the way I see it.

So STFU!


----------



## dave1959

Clem_Shady said:


> Really?
> 
> I'm just calling their bluff the way I see it.
> 
> So STFU!




"*Well, let's test your fake balls (the vet took your real ones out).

Come walk down my street in front of my home with a 12 gauge."*

Don't think it would look that way in court...Better be carfull


----------



## Clem_Shady

dave1959 said:


> "*Well, let's test your fake balls (the vet took your real ones out).
> 
> Come walk down my street in front of my home with a 12 gauge."*
> 
> Don't think it would look that way in court...Better be carfull



Sure it would.

Gilligan stated that it was perfectly legal to walk down the street with a 12 gauge shotgun.

I'm calling his bluff that he won't do it on my street, because it's not legal.

Billigan's a forum badass.

In real life he's a punk.


----------



## County_Boy

Clem_Shady said:


> Well, let's test your fake balls (the vet took your real ones out).
> 
> Come walk down my street in front of my home with a 12 gauge.
> 
> $100 says you won't do it.



Hey Gilligan.... He would probably have to remortgage that moneypit
to come up with a $100 in cash.


----------



## Gilligan

Clem_Shady said:


> Sure it would.
> 
> Gilligan stated that it was perfectly legal to walk down the street with a 12 gauge shotgun.
> 
> I'm calling his bluff that he won't do it on my street, because it's not legal.
> 
> Billigan's a forum badass.
> 
> In real life he's a punk.



LMAO.  You are so easy to spool up, its still funny.

OK..lets put it this way then. It is perfectly legal to walk down _my_ street with a 12 ga shotgun..next door to shoot clays, for example. Or from one patch of wood to the next hunting deer...

But we'll just stick to paintball guns on your street, k?


----------



## Gilligan

County_Boy said:


> Hey Gilligan.... He would probably have to remortgage that moneypit
> to come up with a $100 in cash.



Maybe a little less than a hundred..he probably collected a couple bucks from the scrap man for that dented up dishwahser..


----------



## Clem_Shady

Gilligan said:


> LMAO.  You are so easy to spool up, its still funny.
> 
> OK..lets put it this way then. It is perfectly legal to walk down _my_ street with a 12 ga shotgun..next door to shoot clays, for example. Or from one patch of wood to the next hunting deer...
> 
> But we'll just stick to paintball guns on your street, k?



I'll pay "YOU" (and you only) $100 to come stand out in front of my house with a paint ball gun if you really believe it's legal to do that. I say it's not.

And I'll tell you upfront that I'm going to call 911 and complain about some whackjob standing in front of my house with a weapon.

Ready to earn your $100 for today?

Do you have a color preference for your jail cell?


----------



## ONE

Clem_Shady said:


> You wouldn't call the law if you saw someone carrying a weapon around in Leonard's Grant?
> 
> Or would you just delete the evidence about it off the Facebook page?



i don't call 911 for a kid with an airsoft gun


----------



## Clem_Shady

Gilligan said:


> LMAO.  You are so easy to spool up, its still funny.
> 
> OK..lets put it this way then. It is perfectly legal to walk down _my_ street with a 12 ga shotgun..next door to shoot clays, for example. Or from one patch of wood to the next hunting deer...
> 
> But we'll just stick to paintball guns on your street, k?



I wonder why Dave only attacks me?

How come he doesn't come after you for trying to provoke me?

Is he a punk too?


----------



## Clem_Shady

ONE said:


> i don't call 911 for a kid with an airsoft gun



For all we know it might have been your kid.

Do you drive a white jeep?


----------



## Gilligan

Clem_Shady said:


> I wonder why Dave only attacks me?
> 
> How come he doesn't come after you for trying to provoke me?
> 
> Is he a punk too?



The world wonders.




er..maybe not so much.


----------



## dave1959

Clem..... I am really enjoying this Jeryy Springer show of yours..


----------



## Clem_Shady

*Stalker Index Market Report*

Tilted,

You think this stalker post will break 12,000 today?

Or will one of the posters go morally bankrupt and crash the thread?


----------



## Gilligan

Clem_Shady said:


> I'll pay "YOU" (and you only) $100 to come stand out in front of my house with a paint ball gun if you really believe it's legal to do that. I say it's not.
> 
> And I'll tell you upfront that I'm going to call 911 and complain about some whackjob standing in front of my house with a weapon.
> 
> Ready to earn your $100 for today?
> 
> Do you have a color preference for your jail cell?
> 
> :



I'm busy today, but I'm sending someone in my place, wearing a very convincing Gilligan disguise. You will never know the difference.


----------



## Clem_Shady

dave1959 said:


> Clem..... I am really enjoying this Jeryy Springer show of yours..



Get it write beeyatch, it's the *Clem Shady Show*.

And I'll be broadcasting live each day until they haul me away or Vrai kills off my latest MPD.


----------



## Clem_Shady

Gilligan said:


> I'm busy today, but I'm sending someone in my place, wearing a very convincing Gilligan disguise. You will never know the difference.



I've gotta go too.

Got a firing range booked for this afternoon.

Need to make sure I can still hit a fly sitting on a buzzard sitting on a chit wagon at 1,000 yards.

On a bad day I miss and hit the buzzard.

We can't have that happening; they're a protected species.


----------



## Gilligan

Clem_Shady said:


> I've gotta go too.
> 
> Got a firing range booked for this afternoon.
> 
> Need to make sure I can still hit a fly sitting on a buzzard sitting on a chit wagon at 1,000 yards.
> 
> On a bad day I miss and hit the buzzard.
> 
> We can't have that happening; they're a protected species.



I can practice right in my own  yard. It's so much more convenient that way.


----------



## UNA

Clem_Shady said:


>



I thought you were ignoring me?!?!?


----------



## Clem_Shady

UNA said:


> I thought you were ignoring me?!?!?



Nope... I was recording your posts.


----------



## RedBaron

Gilligan said:


> Yawn.
> 
> Tormenting Jimmy is much more fun. He begs for it, first of all, and his verbal sparring skillz vastly exceed your own. But thanks for playing. ;-p



That's all you have to do day in and day out?


----------



## UNA

Clem_Shady said:


> Awe, where did Una go?
> 
> Shame she left.
> 
> I just sent all of her threats to the Leonard's Grant HOA for evidence at our upcoming hearing about my no trespassing signs and floodlights.
> 
> I think Una presented very convincing evidence as to why I'm entitled to have such things for my protection.



Wait, so first you say I shouldn't be on here during work hours but then you wonder where I go???  I'm confused... And you're insane


----------



## Clem_Shady

UNA said:


> I thought you were ignoring me?!?!?



Check out the blog.

The good ones are all on there now.

Thanks and have a nice day.


----------



## Clem_Shady

UNA said:


> Wait, so first you say I shouldn't be on here during work hours but then you wonder where I go???  I'm confused... And you're insane



I filed you under "bootcamp beeyitches" on the blog.


----------



## Gilligan

RedBaron said:


> That's all you have to do day in and day out?



Of course not! It's all I have to do day and day out that is this much freaking _fun_! There is a difference.

Lucky for me, my boss does not care how much time I spend playing on the interwebz.


----------



## Clem_Shady

Gilligan said:


> Of course not! It's all I have to do day and day out that is this much freaking _fun_! There is a difference.
> 
> Lucky for me, my boss does not care how much time I spend playing on the interwebz.



That's because you own the "company" and you are the boss.


----------



## Gilligan

Clem_Shady said:


> That's because you own the "company" and you are the boss.



Wha??..when did that happen? So many crazy things happen while I am distracted with keeping you occupied.

I should get a medal.


----------



## Clem_Shady

*Gotta Run...*

Later Baiters...


----------



## UNA

Clem_Shady said:


> Nope... I was recording your posts.



Oooooh, I suppose your going to hire a PI on me too?  is there a new law that says I can't call people out? Hmf, I'll have to look that one up


----------



## mitzi

Clem_Shady said:


> Anyone I see carrying anything that even looks like a weapon in here is going straight to 911.



What about a nerf ball gun? You are such as stupid a$$. Why don't move out in the sticks somewhere and then you don't have to consume your day worrying about your neighbors may be doing against the HOA regulations.


----------



## laynpipe

Baja28 said:


> I'm just living rent free inside your head.   You retards keep digging your hole.  Still waiting to have that beer pussy boy.



you still live your life dazed and confused.  you dont live in my head.  your permanent residense is in my colon.  you are the biggest peice of $#@! i know.


----------



## UNA

Clem_Shady said:


> I filed you under "bootcamp beeyitches" on the blog.



WTF does that even mean, you poser


----------



## protectmd

I don't think anyone is treading on thin ice by saying "Break in my house and see what happens." Standing on thin ice is walking down the street with a weapon, shotgun, rifle, handgun rocket launcher etc. Or walking down the street with a weapon lookalike ... paintgun, bb gun, airsoft gun. I wouldn't suggest you send your kids out to do it letting them play "swat team" or whatever its called. It seems like a good way to get shot by the police. I don't think they are going to take the time to see if its loaded. Or get near it to determine if its real. They probably will give 1 command and its the end of the line after that. Besides, why would you walk down the street with a bbgun/paintgun and there's always vandalisms in the area? 

Although I think it would be interesting to see the video of some nut walking through the neighborhood and the police interaction that would draw. Or a video of what the children look like when they are dressed up playing "swat team" and running up on neighborhood houses with lookalike weapons. Completely normal!


----------



## Gilligan

laynpipe said:


> you still live your life dazed and confused.  you dont live in my head.  your permanent residense is in my colon.  you are the biggest peice of $#@! i know.



Zing!

Good one...


----------



## UNA

Clem_Shady said:


> Check out the blog.
> 
> The good ones are all on there now.
> 
> Thanks and have a nice day.



What god ones? WTF are you talking about? You're delusional dude, I don't know what you think you know about me but I think you're confused...big surprise huh?


----------



## Gilligan

protectmd said:


> Or a video of what the children look like when they are dressed up playing "swat team" and running up on neighborhood houses with lookalike weapons. *Completely normal*!



Is around my neighborhood..and has been for ever since paintball was invented, pretty much. Of course, its not_ all _kids...plenty of grownups with the same gear, playing the same games.

Some people have a good grip on reality and know what is a threat..and what isn't. That said..many is the time some neighborhood newbie has called the police when we are shooting clays or targets in the yard too. The cops (sheriff or DNR..) show up ..ask a couple questions..roll their eyes and drive off grumbling about the idiots that called it in in the first place.


----------



## Nonno

Can anyone identify this creep?


----------



## ONE

Gilligan said:


> Is around my neighborhood..and has been for ever since paintball was invented, pretty much. Of course, its not_ all _kids...plenty of grownups with the same gear, playing the same games.
> 
> Some people have a good grip on reality and know what is a threat..and what isn't. That said..many is the time some neighborhood newbie has called the police when we are shooting clays or targets in the yard too. The cops (sheriff or DNR..) show up ..ask a couple questions..roll their eyes and drive off grumbling about the idiots that called it in in the first place.



Same happens here -- not illegal to play airsoft in the county.  Keeps the teens out of trouble and out running around. wouldn't wanna live with all the rules of a hoa.


----------



## Gilligan

Nonno said:


> Can anyone identify this creep?



Looks like a guy we threw of the property during one of the pig roasts...sorta..  Shame about his retirement account. 

I would say I feel his pain..but I kept all of mine.


----------



## Baja28

laynpipe said:


> you still live your life dazed and confused.  you dont live in my head.  your permanent residense is in my colon.  you are the biggest peice of $#@! i know.


What a lovely post.  I know 8 year olds that type and spell better.  Oh wait, you aren't 8 yet are you? 

And how long have you "known" me? C'mon pal, standing invitation.


----------



## Sherlock

Christ, and I thought Azzy was crazy.  She doesn't have anything on you lunatics.


----------



## hvp05

Clem_Shady said:


> Leonard's Grant HOA rule on guns, bows, arrow, bb guns etc. attached.


Where does that include baseball bats?  Where does it say these things cannot be *carried*?





protectmd said:


> Or walking down the street with a weapon lookalike ... paintgun, bb gun, airsoft gun. I wouldn't suggest you send your kids out to do it letting them play "swat team" or whatever its called. It seems like a good way to get shot by the police. I don't think they are going to take the time to see if its loaded. Or get near it to determine if its real.


Paintball guns have a big tube attached that holds the balls; kind of gives away the identity.  Toy guns have the orange caps or some other piece attached specifically to mark them as toys.

Read the HOA rule again; it does not say a gun cannot be *carried* through, only that they cannot be discharged, which makes sense given the property/people density.

A cop would have to be semi-retarded to shoot a kid for playing with a 'weapon', since it should be pretty quickly apparent what they are doing.  In short, they would have to have the mental capacity of ol' Clemmy, and I can't believe there are any cops _that_ dumb.


----------



## Gilligan

Nonno said:


> Can anyone identify this creep?



I like the un-photo-chopped pic a lot better. Nice bike, huh?

http://forums.somd.com/attachments/motorcycles-4-wheelin/80301d1298837768-harley-u-chopper-dscf1416.jpg


----------



## laynpipe

Baja28 said:


> What a lovely post.  I know 8 year olds that type and spell better.  Oh wait, you aren't 8 yet are you?
> 
> And how long have you "known" me? C'mon pal, standing invitation.



OMG someone mentions your name and you suddenly appear.  your the biggest forum troll ive ever seen.  you need to figure out some way to get yourself a life.


----------



## UNA

Oh I see. I think I'm supposed to be upset that he posted screen shots of my comment here on his blog. You are such an idiot! No one is going to do a damn thing to your house, youre not worth anybody's time. But I bet you'll be whining about all the kids and families walking around. There are a lot more people here now than last year!


----------



## hvp05

UNA said:


> youre not worth Antibes time.


Antibe is way too busy to worry about this fool.


----------



## UNA

hvp05 said:


> Antibe is way too busy to worry about this fool.



Hahaha, dang auto-correct   *fixed


----------



## Nonno

Gilligan said:


> Looks like a guy we threw of the property during one of the pig roasts...sorta..  Shame about his retirement account.
> 
> I would say I feel his pain..*but I kept all of mine*.



OK.


----------



## Gilligan

Nonno said:


> OK.



Granted...is not same as 'got'. There are numerous ways around those things, including having no funds in a real 'retirement account' because they were elsewhere out of reach.  Funny too..that was almost 20 years ago now, too.

This is fun. Any time you spend following me around is less time you have to make 25 cents a post for mindlessly cutting and pasting garbage.


----------



## laynpipe

the same reason he admits to underpaying his employees so he can send his kid to private school on the backs of federal tax payers.


----------



## Gilligan

minuteman76 said:


> Why would a man who owns a company that does gov't defense contracts admit on a public forum  to hiding assets that should be part of a  divorce settlement?
> 
> 
> Just asking.



All nice and legally done..for one thing. 

We have no gummint contracts, for another.

I find your concern very touching, however....


----------



## Gilligan

laynpipe said:


> the same reason he admits to underpaying his employees so he can send his kid to private school on the backs of federal tax payers.



I admitted all that?  Here is where you trot off an find links. I'll wait.


----------



## laynpipe

please.....hold your breath while you wait.


----------



## Gilligan

laynpipe said:


> please.....hold your breath while you wait.



Oh thay..that was jutht mean.


----------



## hvp05

Gilligan said:


> Oh thay..that was jutht mean.


Are you mocking hith lithp?  That'th not funny.











Okay, it ith.


----------



## Toxick

Nonno said:


> Can anyone identify this creep?





Your mom?


----------



## mitzi

protectmd said:


> I don't think anyone is treading on thin ice by saying "Break in my house and see what happens." Standing on thin ice is walking down the street with a weapon, shotgun, rifle, handgun rocket launcher etc. Or walking down the street with a weapon lookalike ... paintgun, bb gun, airsoft gun. I wouldn't suggest you send your kids out to do it letting them play "swat team" or whatever its called. It seems like a good way to get shot by the police. I don't think they are going to take the time to see if its loaded. Or get near it to determine if its real. They probably will give 1 command and its the end of the line after that. Besides, why would you walk down the street with a bbgun/paintgun and there's always vandalisms in the area?
> 
> Although I think it would be interesting to see the video of some nut walking through the neighborhood and the police interaction that would draw. Or a video of what the children look like when they are dressed up playing "swat team" and running up on neighborhood houses with lookalike weapons. Completely normal!



The boys in my neighborhood would be doing their paint ball wars in the woods behind my house and in my field. My place was surrounded by woods and nobody could even see the back of property from the road. I love privacy.


----------



## County_Boy

Nonno; said:
			
		

> Can anyone identify this creep?



*NONNO is that You !*


----------



## Clem_Shady

mitzi said:


> What about a nerf ball gun? You are such as stupid a$$. Why don't move out in the sticks somewhere and then you don't have to consume your day worrying about your neighbors may be doing against the HOA regulations.



Why don't you buy a clue.

The neighbors and the builder have filed numerous complaints about me.


----------



## Clem_Shady

UNA said:


> WTF does that even mean, you poser



Why don't you do something useful with your life like plant a tree.


----------



## Clem_Shady

protectmd said:


> I don't think anyone is treading on thin ice by saying "Break in my house and see what happens." Standing on thin ice is walking down the street with a weapon, shotgun, rifle, handgun rocket launcher etc. Or walking down the street with a weapon lookalike ... paintgun, bb gun, airsoft gun. I wouldn't suggest you send your kids out to do it letting them play "swat team" or whatever its called. It seems like a good way to get shot by the police. I don't think they are going to take the time to see if its loaded. Or get near it to determine if its real. They probably will give 1 command and its the end of the line after that. Besides, why would you walk down the street with a bbgun/paintgun and there's always vandalisms in the area?
> 
> Although I think it would be interesting to see the video of some nut walking through the neighborhood and the police interaction that would draw. Or a video of what the children look like when they are dressed up playing "swat team" and running up on neighborhood houses with lookalike weapons. Completely normal!



Nice post.


----------



## RedBaron

Do you people work?


----------



## Clem_Shady

Nonno said:


> Can anyone identify this creep?



I remember that guy.

He's BoyGenius.

He came in here during the stock market crash and told you folks to buy all the preferred shares of the banks that you could get your hands on because Bernanke wasn't going to let them fail.

That dude really was a genius.

Some of those stocks are still paying a 32% dividend and have increased 75% in value.


----------



## County_Boy

RedBaron said:


> Do you people work?



I am a Rocket Scientist......and I work for Gilligan.


----------



## Clem_Shady

RedBaron said:


> Do you people work?



They tele-commute.

I just send my messages out via my tin-foil hat.

Cheapest Internet around.


----------



## UNA

Clem_Shady said:


> Why don't you do something useful with your life like plant a tree.



Uh, I did, I have a job....do you?


----------



## Clem_Shady

UNA said:


> Uh, I did, I have a job....do you?



You're my stalker, can't you answer that question?


----------



## retiredweaxman

Clem_Shady said:


> Why don't you buy a clue.
> 
> The neighbors and the builder have filed numerous complaints about me.



Now THAT is hilarious....I can't imagine why they would do that...


----------



## Nonno

County_Boy said:


> *NONNO is that You !*
> 
> You've got the skin tone wrong.


----------



## UNA

Clem_Shady said:


> You're my stalker, can't you answer that question?



I'm a stalker now? Hmmmm....never been called that


----------



## Clem_Shady

retiredweaxman said:


> Now THAT is hilarious....I can't imagine why they would do that...



It's a pretty screwy deal. I put up no trespassing signs to keep the freaks off my property and then the same freaks complain to the HOA about it. So then the HOA sicks their lawyers on me to take the signs down. Once I do, the freaks start entering my property.

Nice operation they're running here, but nothing I can't handle.


----------



## Clem_Shady

UNA said:


> I'm a stalker now? Hmmmm....never been called that



Thank the neighbor for buying all those trees, he's a nice guy.

In fact, he saved me a bundle of money because I was going to do the exact same thing, but now I don't have to.


----------



## n0n1m0us3

Sherlock said:


> Christ, and I thought Azzy was crazy.  She doesn't have anything on you lunatics.



Who is this Azzy you speak of?


----------



## UNA

Clem_Shady said:


> Thank the neighbor for buying all those trees, he's a nice guy.
> 
> In fact, he saved me a bundle of money because I was going to do the exact same thing, but now I don't have to.



Am I supposed to know WTF you're talking about? You are seriously delusional. Do you really think you're that important? You know what? You're sad, you make me sad because you just a lonely old man with no one to love so all you do is sit at home and cause problems in an otherwise perfectly nice neighborhood. Do you really enjoy alienating yourself like this? Do you enjoy not having any friends? I think you're just depressed and I truly feel bad for you. I mean, who wouldn't be depressed in your situation? For whatever reason, true or not, you ended your military career early and obviously never did anything else. You lost your purpose so you found a new one. But you know? Everyone has been in your situation and we all made it through without sh-ting on everyone we love. 

Have a nice day...


----------



## Clem_Shady

n0n1m0us3 said:


> Who is this Azzy you speak of?



Ask the BayNet.


----------



## Gilligan

UNA said:


> Do you really enjoy alienating yourself like this? Do you enjoy not having any friends?...



The answer to that, of course, is a resounding "YES"

Weird..but true.

Gotta run..25 pounds of fresh perch in the deep fryer...


----------



## ONE

mitzi said:


> The boys in my neighborhood would be doing their paint ball wars in the woods behind my house and in my field. My place was surrounded by woods and nobody could even see the back of property from the road. I love privacy.


----------



## Clem_Shady

Gilligan said:


> The answer to that, of course, is a resounding "YES"
> 
> Weird..but true.
> 
> Gotta run..25 pounds of fresh perch in the deep fryer...



The world would be better served if you were fish food instead.


----------



## struggler44

n0n1m0us3 said:


> Who is this Azzy you speak of?



Some Uppity Negro


----------



## hvp05

Clem_Shady said:


> The world would be better served if you were fish food instead.


First you removed UNA from Ignore, now Gilligan.  I guess you couldn't resist.  That must mean they are in your head and control you.

uppet:


----------



## Clem_Shady

hvp05 said:


> First you removed UNA from Ignore, now Gilligan.  I guess you couldn't resist.  That must mean they are in your head and control you.
> 
> uppet:



I played UNA like a broken fiddle.

And she went down hard.


----------



## hvp05

Clem_Shady said:


> I played UNA like a broken fiddle.
> 
> And she went down hard.


----------



## mitzi

Clem_Shady said:


> Why don't you buy a clue.
> 
> The neighbors and the builder have filed numerous complaints about me.



Why don't you


----------



## mitzi

ONE said:


>


----------



## n0n1m0us3

struggler44 said:


> Some Uppity Negro



sounds like a very bad person in that case.


----------



## UNA

Clem_Shady said:


> I played UNA like a broken fiddle.
> 
> And she went down hard.



Did I? Really? Weird...cuz I'm still here. 

And IDK if I'm being ignored or not now...he ignored me, but then he took me off ignore today...so I think that means he just can't resist me...doesn't that mean I win?


----------



## Clem_Shady

mitzi said:


> Why don't you



Give us the bubble headed beach blonde report: has General Electric washed ashore yet over there in Breton Bay?


----------



## Clem_Shady

UNA said:


> Did I? Really? Weird...cuz I'm still here.
> 
> *And IDK if I'm being ignored or not now*...he ignored me, but then he took me off ignore today...so I think that means he just can't resist me...doesn't that mean I win?



Maybe you're delusional?

:shrug:

What's the DSM IV say about folks like you?


----------



## UNA

Clem_Shady said:


> Give us the bubble headed beach blonde report: has General Electric washed ashore yet over there in Breton Bay?



Why are you trying to hide the fact that LG got you to remove that dump?


----------



## retiredweaxman

hvp05 said:


> First you removed UNA from Ignore, now Gilligan.  I guess you couldn't resist.  That must mean they are in your head and control you.
> 
> uppet:



Did the same with me...funny thing, his reading comprehension skills are still lacking. He must have thought I was on his side. Guess he does not know the meaning of sarcasm...I even used the icon so there would be no doubt.


----------



## Clem_Shady

UNA said:


> Why are you trying to hide the fact that LG got you to remove that dump?



What dump would that be?

All I had was a lawn ornament.


----------



## UNA

Clem_Shady said:


> Maybe you're delusional?
> 
> :shrug:
> 
> What's the DSM IV say about folks like you?



OK, I don't get it, you do one thing, then do the opposite, then deny one or the other. Doesn't that in addition to your delusions of grander qualify you for dissassociative disorder?


----------



## Clem_Shady

UNA said:


> OK, I don't get it, you do one thing, then do the opposite, then deny one or the other. Doesn't that in addition to your delusions of grander qualify you for dissassociative disorder?



I flunked two online psychopath tests.

Should I be concerned?


----------



## UNA

Clem_Shady said:


> What dump would that be?
> 
> All I had was a lawn ornament.



Well the residents of LG and the HOA got you to remove it so I don't really care what you call it.


----------



## Clem_Shady

UNA said:


> Well the residents of LG and the HOA got you to remove it so I don't really care what you call it.



You're really tooting your horn tonight.


----------



## UNA

Clem_Shady said:


> I flunked two online psychopath tests.
> 
> Should I be concerned?



I don't think you can flunk those. How old are you again? Bc I'm getting the impression you're very very young


----------



## UNA

Clem_Shady said:


> You're really tooting your horn tonight.



No, these are the facts moron. Deny them all you want. Point is, the HOA threatened fines and you caved. The dishwasher, flood lights and signed are all gone which mean I'm happy. Now I just be entertained!


----------



## Gilligan

Clem_Shady said:


> The world would be better served if you were fish food instead.



Shame, isn't it, that your opinion makes a silly joke appear to have gravity.


----------



## Gilligan

Clem_Shady said:


> I flunked two online psychopath tests.
> 
> Should I be concerned?



No..proud. You worked so hard for it.


----------



## Gilligan

UNA said:


> ...doesn't that mean I win?



I would have to say "no'..because the demented bassturd took me off his ignore list too..after less than 24 hours. I feel slighted.


----------



## hvp05

UNA said:


> How old are you again? Bc I'm getting the impression you're very very young


Only mentally.  He evidently stopped mentally progressing once he hit about 5 years old.  The question is why.


----------



## UNA

Gilligan said:


> I would have to say "no'..because the demented bassturd took me off his ignore list too..after less than 24 hours. I feel slighted.



Srsly slighted...guess we didn't piss him off enough


----------



## Gilligan

hvp05 said:


> Only mentally.  He evidently stopped mentally progressing once he hit about 5 years old.  The question is why.



Why he lived past the age of 5, you mean?  *Very* good question..kittens have been drowned for far less.


----------



## hvp05

UNA said:


> Srsly slighted...guess we didn't piss him off enough


The thread must have been pretty boring when half the posts said "... because _________ is on your ignore list."


----------



## hvp05

Gilligan said:


> kittens have been drowned for far less.


Why would you bring kittens into this?


----------



## Gilligan

hvp05 said:


> Why would you bring kittens into this?



Rats?...some other kind of rodent?  Oh..wait...snakeheads. How's that?


----------



## Clem_Shady

UNA said:


> No, these are the facts moron. Deny them all you want. Point is, the HOA threatened fines and you caved. The dishwasher, flood lights and signed are all gone which mean I'm happy. Now I just be entertained!



You just think it's over.

I've got a right to a hearing before the HOA board.

Of course their bully lawyer never mentioned that in his threat letters.

But it's my right according to the covenants, and I've requested the hearing.

And they've been advised that I plan on recording the proceedings.


----------



## UNA

Clem_Shady said:


> You just think it's over.
> 
> I've got a right to a hearing before the HOA board.
> 
> Of course their bully lawyer never mentioned that in his threat letters.
> 
> But it's my right according to the covenants, and I've requested the hearing.
> 
> And they've been advised that I plan on recording the proceedings.



What a waste of time. You didn't read the covenants and byaws before you signed the contract did you?


----------



## Gilligan

Clem_Shady said:


> You just think it's over.
> 
> I've got a right to a hearing before the HOA board.
> 
> Of course their bully lawyer never mentioned that in his threat letters.
> 
> But it's my right according to the covenants, and I've requested the hearing.
> 
> And they've been advised that I plan on recording the proceedings.



Awesome! This means that the continuing saga of the "The Self-Inflicted Public Humiliation of Jimmy" show just keeps on a rollin...


----------



## Clem_Shady

Gilligan said:


> Awesome! This means that the continuing saga of the "The Self-Inflicted Public Humiliation of Jimmy" show just keeps on a rollin...



It's a lot less creepy and cheaper to produce than the "Bill McFann" Show.


----------



## Gilligan

Clem_Shady said:


> It's a lot less creepy and cheaper to produce than the "Bill McFann" Show.



I'm sure. So much material..so little time. 

I don't even remember the last time my HOA sent me a letter. Oh..wait..what is an HOA, anyway?


----------



## Clem_Shady

UNA said:


> What a waste of time. You didn't read the covenants and byaws before you signed the contract did you?



What's that got to do with creepy stalkers entering your property?

I'm entitled to keep them out.

I think you even know some of them.


----------



## hvp05

Gilligan said:


> snakeheads


----------



## UNA

Clem_Shady said:


> You just think it's over.
> 
> I've got a right to a hearing before the HOA board.
> 
> Of course their bully lawyer never mentioned that in his threat letters.
> 
> But it's my right according to the covenants, and I've requested the hearing.
> 
> And they've been advised that I plan on recording the proceedings.



BTW, is it a public hearing? When and where???


----------



## Clem_Shady

Gilligan said:


> I'm sure. So much material..so little time.



What happened Bill?

You posted my last name, then did a quick edit?

What's up with that?


----------



## Clem_Shady

UNA said:


> BTW, is it a public hearing? When and where???



It's a private hearing between me and the board.

Efftards like you will just have to watch the movie on YouTube.


----------



## Gilligan

Clem_Shady said:


> What happened Bill?
> 
> You posted my last name, then did a quick edit?
> 
> What's up with that?



YOU posted your last name on here...or did you forget about doing that? Binge drinking will do that to ya... 

Of course that made it easy to find your previous 'tiff' records back in 7D..and the rest, as thye say, is history.


----------



## hvp05

Clem_Shady said:


> What's that got to do with creepy stalkers entering your property?


You do plan to enter your videos of the creepy stalker on "your property" (the road) and the kids "in your yard" (down the street) as evidence, don't you?


----------



## Clem_Shady

Gilligan said:


> YOU posted your last name on here...or did you forget about doing that? Binge drinking will do that to ya...
> 
> Of course that made it easy to find your previous 'tiff' records back in 7D..and the rest, as thye say, is history.



Well, I didn't grant you the right to use my name, so I posted yours.


----------



## Gilligan

Clem_Shady said:


> Well, I didn't grant you the right to use my name, so I posted yours.



LMAO..you really are a tool. You posted yours yourself..if that ain't a public grant..I've no idea what is Cliffy.


----------



## hvp05

Clem_Shady said:


> Well, I didn't grant you the right to use my name, so I posted yours.


That makes as much sense as saying you will "call 911" then saying you have never called 911.  At least you are consistent.


----------



## Clem_Shady

Gilligan said:


> LMAO..you really are a tool. You posted yours yourself..if that ain't a public grant..I've no idea what is Cliffy.



I'm not a tool.

I'm a rodeo clown.

And I bust broncos.


----------



## Gilligan

hvp05 said:


> That makes as much sense as saying you will "call 911" then saying you have never called 911.  At least you are consistent.



Brain disease is a terrible thing to witness. :crossesself:


----------



## Gilligan

Clem_Shady said:


> I'm not a tool.
> 
> I'm a rodeo clown.
> 
> And I bust broncos.



The clown part..that's pretty obvious. The rest...have to take yr word for it.


----------



## UNA

Clem_Shady said:


> It's a private hearing between me and the board.
> 
> Efftards like you will just have to watch the movie on YouTube.



Cool, as long as we get to see he circus that is you


----------



## Clem_Shady

Gilligan said:


> The clown part..that's pretty obvious. The rest...have to take yr word for it.



I would say you're an engineering marvel, but you have to be pretty stupid to accuse someone of being Ken R. for six months.

Did you tell Greg I'm not paying him yet?


----------



## Clem_Shady

UNA said:


> Cool, as long as we get to see he circus that is you



Sorry, the new trees are blocking your view.


----------



## hvp05

Gilligan said:


> The clown part..that's pretty obvious. The rest...have to take yr word for it.


I have no problem believing he likes being rammed by bulls.


----------



## UNA

Clem_Shady said:


> Sorry, the new trees are blocking your view.



Congratulations, you STILL think you know who I am. I don't even know what trees youre talking about...ass hat


----------



## Clem_Shady

UNA said:


> Congratulations, you STILL think you know who I am. I don't even know what trees youre talking about...ass hat



Of course you don't, but you know who the only "ass hat" is that's approving comments on the blog these days, don't you?

You've been silenced.

That's why you came here.


----------



## UNA

Clem_Shady said:


> Of course you don't, but you know who the only "ass hat" is that's approving comments on the blog these days, don't you?
> 
> You've been silenced.
> 
> That's why you came here.



Dumbass, I got bored in your blog, it's much more fun here with everyone watching  you REALLY don't know how the Internet works do you, if I still wanted to f with you on your blog I could. It's not that hard, I think there's even a wikihow on the subject


----------



## mitzi

Clem_Shady said:


> Give us the bubble headed beach blonde report: has General Electric washed ashore yet over there in Breton Bay?



You'll have to contact a bleached blonde for that report, I can't help you.


----------



## Clem_Shady

UNA said:


> Dumbass, I got bored in your blog, it's much more fun here with everyone watching  you REALLY don't know how the I termed works do you, if I still wanted to f with you on your blog I could. It's not that hard, I think there's even a wikihow on the subject



You've got a pretty serious obsession with me.

That's why I need no trespassing signs.

To keep you and your freak friends out of my yard.


----------



## UNA

Clem_Shady said:


> You've got a pretty serious obsession with me.
> 
> That's why I need no trespassing signs.
> 
> To keep you and your freak friends out of my yard.



Really? Seems that you were the one who couldn't resist and un-ignored me


----------



## mitzi

UNA said:


> OK, I don't get it, you do one thing, then do the opposite, then deny one or the other. Doesn't that in addition to your delusions of grander qualify you for dissassociative disorder?



More than that, he also signs on under 2 screens names, makes comments with one and then answers himself with the other. He carries on a conversation with himself.


----------



## Clem_Shady

UNA said:


> Really? Seems that you were the one who couldn't resist and un-ignored me


----------



## UNA

Clem_Shady said:


>



So with your bald ass head I guess that makes you blaster, or no, wait, you'd be master the midget right? Your poor wife...


----------



## Clem_Shady

UNA said:


> So with your bald ass head I guess that makes you blaster, or no, wait, you'd be master the midget right? Your poor wife...



I'm the Master of Disaster.


----------



## Clem_Shady

Bad news Baby Doll...

I know who the Acura belongs to.


----------



## mitzi

Clem_Shady said:


> Bad news Baby Doll...
> 
> I know who the Acura belongs to.



SO WHAT? What the hell are they going to do to someone driving by your house and blowing their horn? There is no proof they were blowing the horn to harass you, there's a 100 reasons they could be blowing the horn. Get a damn life.


----------



## UNA

Clem_Shady said:


> I'm the Master of Disaster.



Dude, if you're going to post something about a movie at least know a little bit about it please? There's not much that annoys me more than a poser


----------



## Clem_Shady

mitzi said:


> SO WHAT? What the hell are they going to do to someone driving by your house and blowing their horn? There is no proof they were blowing the horn to harass you, there's a 100 reasons they could be blowing the horn. Get a damn life.



Shut-up whiner.

You make more damn excuses than the laziest cop on the force.


----------



## Clem_Shady

UNA said:


> Dude, if you're going to post something about a movie at least know a little bit about it please? There's not much that annoys me more than a poser



I'm not a poser, I'm a disposer.


----------



## Clem_Shady

Let's play name the cockroach.

After the little driveway parade Saturday, which cockroach had great big, bug eyes when they saw me ride down the alley?


----------



## UNA

Clem_Shady said:


> I'm not a poser, I'm a disposer.



You're just a malcontent who can spell.


----------



## Clem_Shady

Where did Billigan go?

As soon as the chit hit the McFann, he ran out of here.


----------



## hvp05

Clem_Shady said:


> That's why I need no trespassing signs.
> 
> To keep you and your freak friends out of my yard.


Say, Clemmy, this is a [mostly] serious question:  what do you do when you want to leave your property?  Do you carry 'protection'?  Do you have a bodyguard on-call?  Do you keep your cell prepped to speed dial 911 any moment?  You may stay in your house 6.5 days of the week, but surely you come out occasionally.





UNA said:


> Really? Seems that you were the one who couldn't resist and un-ignored me


----------



## UNA

hvp05 said:


> Say, Clemmy, this is a [mostly] serious question:  what do you do when you want to leave your property?  Do you carry 'protection'?  Do you have a bodyguard on-call?  Do you keep your cell prepped to speed dial 911 any moment?  You may stay in your house 6.5 days of the week, but surely you come out occasionally.



I don't think he ever leaves his compound


----------



## Clem_Shady

UNA said:


> I don't think he ever leaves his compound



76.21.218.161


----------



## Clem_Shady

hvp05 said:


> Say, Clemmy, this is a [mostly] serious question:  what do you do when you want to leave your property?  Do you carry 'protection'?  Do you have a bodyguard on-call?  Do you keep your cell prepped to speed dial 911 any moment?  You may stay in your house 6.5 days of the week, but surely you come out occasionally.



I just carry a "My QBHI House Sucks" sign when I go out and the cops follow me around.

Free protection.

:shrug:


----------



## UNA

Clem_Shady said:


> 76.21.218.161



Hahahahahahahahaaaa is that supposed to be my IP? cuz it ain't!


----------



## Clem_Shady

UNA said:


> Hahahahahahahahaaaa is that supposed to be my IP? cuz it ain't!



Of course it's not.

Those were my lottery numbers this week.


----------



## hvp05

Clem_Shady said:


> I just carry a "My QBHI House Sucks" sign when I go out and the cops follow me around.


You mean you haven't printed the t-shirts yet?  What about the vehicle sign?


----------



## Clem_Shady

I play this set of numbers too.

72.9.12.100


----------



## UNA

Clem_Shady said:


> I play this set of numbers too.
> 
> 72.9.12.100



Keep trying...this is fun!


----------



## Clem_Shady

UNA said:


> Keep trying...this is fun!



Night.

Sleep tight.


----------



## mitzi

Clem_Shady said:


> Shut-up whiner.
> 
> You make more damn excuses than the laziest cop on the force.



Not excuses, just actual reasons someone may be blowing their horn and driving by other than to harass you.


----------



## Clem_Shady

mitzi said:


> Not excuses, just actual reasons someone may be blowing their horn and driving by other than to *harass you*.





:dummy:

:fixed.senile.citizen.discount.applied:


----------



## mitzi

Clem_Shady said:


> :dummy:
> 
> :fixed.senile.citizen.discount.applied:



OTHER than harass you.


----------



## Lexib_

Clem_Shady said:


> Bad news Baby Doll...
> 
> I know who the Acura belongs to.



Wow... There are hundreds of Acura's in the county.


----------



## hvp05

Lexib_ said:


> Wow... There are hundreds of Acura's in the county.


No doubt Clemmy sees them everywhere.

I bet it's funny to see him jump every time he hears a car horn in traffic.


----------



## protectmd

So now that the blood sucking lawyers and the HOA have decided upon having a hearing, they can listen to what they have created. HOA's are garbage. They even tried to make a man take down an american flag. You take away a mans right to post a "No Tresspassing" sign and security lights on his property, yet offer no protection against tresspassers, roving gangs armed with weapons and stalking creepers who harass residents. You take away the security and rights of a citizen by sending threats and extortion letters? Will this same communist group pay damages to the citizen they have deprived when it goes to civil court?

A neighborhood turns against a citizen for his beliefs and will to exercise is rights as an american. Will the same neighborhood have your back when the time comes, is the question you may ask yourself? The interesting thing about cannibals is that when they run out of victims, they eat each other. The purpose of a HOA is to preserve "property value" however I think in this case they have overstepped their bounds. 

I hope that the pages of this forum are printed and entered as evidence in the hearings to come. I hope the videos are entered in as evidence as well. It shows a pattern of harassment. It shows intent of a larger plot against 1 individual. It shows conspiracy of the group to essentially attempt to go after someone or ruin their peace. Without peace, there is war. Perhaps the HOA may have won the battle, but the citizen might win the war. The HOA's policy fosters a climate that allows continuous harassment against citizens living in their jurisdiction... and that maybe unconstitutional.


----------



## hvp05

protectmd said:


> So now that the blood sucking lawyers and the HOA have decided upon having a hearing, they can listen to what they have created.


Are you one of Clementine's hired goons or are you another MPD?

Word is, Jimmy has made some respectable arguments off the Forums.  I hope what he has said here, including his videos, is entered into evidence... everyone listening/watching will laugh him clean from the room.


----------



## UNA

protectmd said:


> So now that the blood sucking lawyers and the HOA have decided upon having a hearing, they can listen to what they have created. HOA's are garbage. They even tried to make a man take down an american flag. You take away a mans right to post a "No Tresspassing" sign and security lights on his property, yet offer no protection against tresspassers, roving gangs armed with weapons and stalking creepers who harass residents. You take away the security and rights of a citizen by sending threats and extortion letters? Will this same communist group pay damages to the citizen they have deprived when it goes to civil court?
> 
> A neighborhood turns against a citizen for his beliefs and will to exercise is rights as an american. Will the same neighborhood have your back when the time comes, is the question you may ask yourself? The interesting thing about cannibals is that when they run out of victims, they eat each other. The purpose of a HOA is to preserve "property value" however I think in this case they have overstepped their bounds.
> 
> I hope that the pages of this forum are printed and entered as evidence in the hearings to come. I hope the videos are entered in as evidence as well. It shows a pattern of harassment. It shows intent of a larger plot against 1 individual. It shows conspiracy of the group to essentially attempt to go after someone or ruin their peace. Without peace, there is war. Perhaps the HOA may have won the battle, but the citizen might win the war. The HOA's policy fosters a climate that allows continuous harassment against citizens living in their jurisdiction... and that maybe unconstitutional.



All the rules they've enforced on him are in the covenants and by laws. He was provided with all this prior to signing the contract and he should have read them like I did. No one forced him to live in an HOA neighborhood. I don't really like HOAs either but it's the price I was willing to pay to live in such a great looking neighborhood. So get over it, quit whining and MOVE!


----------



## Clem_Shady

protectmd said:


> So now that the blood sucking lawyers and the HOA have decided upon having a hearing, they can listen to what they have created. HOA's are garbage. They even tried to make a man take down an american flag. You take away a mans right to post a "No Tresspassing" sign and security lights on his property, yet offer no protection against tresspassers, roving gangs armed with weapons and stalking creepers who harass residents. You take away the security and rights of a citizen by sending threats and extortion letters? Will this same communist group pay damages to the citizen they have deprived when it goes to civil court?
> 
> A neighborhood turns against a citizen for his beliefs and will to exercise is rights as an american. Will the same neighborhood have your back when the time comes, is the question you may ask yourself? The interesting thing about cannibals is that when they run out of victims, they eat each other. The purpose of a HOA is to preserve "property value" however I think in this case they have overstepped their bounds.
> 
> I hope that the pages of this forum are printed and entered as evidence in the hearings to come. I hope the videos are entered in as evidence as well. It shows a pattern of harassment. It shows intent of a larger plot against 1 individual. It shows conspiracy of the group to essentially attempt to go after someone or ruin their peace. Without peace, there is war. Perhaps the HOA may have won the battle, but the citizen might win the war. The HOA's policy fosters a climate that allows continuous harassment against citizens living in their jurisdiction... and that maybe unconstitutional.


----------



## Lexib_

Clem_Shady said:


>



If you don't like an HOA telling you what you can and can't so... Simply MOVE.. Wait.... That would be to easy for you.. What would you have to complain about then....


----------



## protectmd

I don't know what an MPD is (Metropolitan Police Dept.?) Or who a clementine is.... and to be frank, I don't care. I'm not any goons and I'm not a replacement for legal counsel. However, you even mentioned you don't like HOA rules. Ultimately as it is, no one is happy. I also feel that if something is not done that the frustration will bring police to your neighborhood for calls for service and maybe ambulances. People who hit rock bottom have a tendency to lose control when tensions are high, and bad press will definately devalue the LG neighborhood. 

Perhaps they need to bring in a mediator before everyone ends up in civil court? Usually a HOA is run and managed by someone who lives outside the neighborhood, often people who don't even live in a HOA themselves. They offer false promises to collect your $$, often telling you your house will retain value if you put in green grass, and if you don't, get on your knees and face the fines. Ultimately in the end, they can't control the value of your house. They can't control facts like if the housing market crashed or the county intends to build section 8 across the street 3 years from now to gain federal funding. 
I've even read about how some HOA's have tried to restrict gun/pet ownership, restricting putting up an American flag, how you park your car, for $10,000 more value? 

They certainly can't prevent you from being sued, keep you out of court and they won't provide a lawyer when your named as the defendant. If you think that new normal people will move to the facade american dream, I'm sure a smart buyer would talk to people before buying. They will run a internet search and find this forum. With current market values C. Shady may not be able to sell, so he might be stuck for the next 5 to 10 years. The question is, is everyone ready to dig in, get arrested together, sue each other, and just go wild at every HOA meeting? Are you ready to bring the pain and have it out with your neighbors for the next 10 years? Perhaps this is what you envisioned when you moved in. Its more exciting than screwing his wife? My general feeling is that its going to get ugly. Simply put, at the end of the day a HOA won't be able to stop LG from being nicknamed "Low Grade." Perhaps the radon is getting to everyone and the FEMA/DOD experiment is finally taking its toll.


----------



## Clem_Shady

protectmd said:


> So now that the blood sucking lawyers and the HOA have decided upon having a hearing, they can listen to what they have created. HOA's are garbage. They even tried to make a man take down an american flag. You take away a mans right to post a "No Tresspassing" sign and security lights on his property, yet offer no protection against tresspassers, roving gangs armed with weapons and stalking creepers who harass residents. You take away the security and rights of a citizen by sending threats and extortion letters? Will this same communist group pay damages to the citizen they have deprived when it goes to civil court?
> 
> A neighborhood turns against a citizen for his beliefs and will to exercise is rights as an american. Will the same neighborhood have your back when the time comes, is the question you may ask yourself? The interesting thing about cannibals is that when they run out of victims, they eat each other. The purpose of a HOA is to preserve "property value" however I think in this case they have overstepped their bounds.
> 
> I hope that the pages of this forum are printed and entered as evidence in the hearings to come. I hope the videos are entered in as evidence as well. It shows a pattern of harassment. It shows intent of a larger plot against 1 individual. It shows conspiracy of the group to essentially attempt to go after someone or ruin their peace. Without peace, there is war. Perhaps the HOA may have won the battle, but the citizen might win the war. The HOA's policy fosters a climate that allows continuous harassment against citizens living in their jurisdiction... and that maybe unconstitutional.



Pure genius.

I salute you Sir!

You've hit the nail on the head.

Here's how it's went down so far here in the little hamlet of Leonard's Grant: the head bully created a community Facebook page where he used an alias, but everyone else had to use their real name. He was judge, jury, and executioner of everything posted. He deleted whatever he felt like and whatever he thought made the neighborhood look bad. Worse, QBHI was actually communicating through this Facebook page with the neighborhood.

Then one night the Facebook page spun out of control when the owner and his bully buddies snapped about a long-standing beef they've had in here with dog owners, and the owners not cleaning up their dog crap.

So the Facebook page got shutdown, but I saved the dirt and posted it on my blog, which really pissed them off.

The dog crap issue is so serious in here that one of the Facebook whack-job's buddies actually confronted me with a shovel and then chased me on a dirt bike because he mistakenly thought my dog had crapped on his lawn. Of course the cops did nothing with him when I complained. In fact the officer initially acted like I was the problem. Nor did the officer care that the guy had illegally rode a dirt bike after me.

So then the fight to fix my house and show the world what a crappy job QBHI did while constructing it began. And I educated the community on the dangerous radon levels here. But this stuff pissed the neighbors off, because they didn't want everyone to know crappy houses were being built in here or that we have a serious radon problem. The only thing they care about is the value of their own homes.

Of course QBHI dragged their feet on fixing my house. So I ramped up the fight and gave them 7 days to replace the scratch, dent, defective dishwasher they sold me. Instead of just doing it, they tried to price gouge me and charge me $175 above retail for a new one. It's well know what I did at that point because I had already said I would do exactly what I did, which was destroy the dishwasher and toss it in the front yard until the HOA lawyers did something about it.

But instead of that being between me, QBHI and the lawyers, the neighbors became vigilantes trying to make me clean it up themselves by stalking and harassing me. So I put up no trespassing signs and floodlights to protect my family from them and the threats that were being made online. Then the same creeps complained to the HOA about the signs and the lights.

And QBHI and it's subcontractors were even stalking and harassing me.

So you're absolutely right, there's been an organized gang of residents in here stalking, harassing, and threatening me and using the HOA covenants to get away with at least some of it.

So here we are.

How will it end?


----------



## UNA

protectmd said:


> I don't know what an MPD is (Metropolitan Police Dept.?) Or who a clementine is.... and to be frank, I don't care. I'm not any goons and I'm not a replacement for legal counsel. However, you even mentioned you don't like HOA rules. Ultimately as it is, no one is happy. I also feel that if something is not done that the frustration will bring police to your neighborhood for calls for service and maybe ambulances. People who hit rock bottom have a tendency to lose control when tensions are high, and bad press will definately devalue the LG neighborhood.
> 
> Perhaps they need to bring in a mediator before everyone ends up in civil court? Usually a HOA is run and managed by someone who lives outside the neighborhood, often people who don't even live in a HOA themselves. They offer false promises to collect your $$, often telling you your house will retain value if you put in green grass, and if you don't, get on your knees and face the fines. Ultimately in the end, they can't control the value of your house. They can't control facts like if the housing market crashed or the county intends to build section 8 across the street 3 years from now to gain federal funding.
> I've even read about how some HOA's have tried to restrict gun/pet ownership, restricting putting up an American flag, how you park your car, for $10,000 more value?
> 
> They certainly can't prevent you from being sued, keep you out of court and they won't provide a lawyer when your named as the defendant. If you think that new normal people will move to the facade american dream, I'm sure a smart buyer would talk to people before buying. They will run a internet search and find this forum. With current market values C. Shady may not be able to sell, so he might be stuck for the next 5 to 10 years. The question is, is everyone ready to dig in, get arrested together, sue each other, and just go wild at every HOA meeting? Are you ready to bring the pain and have it out with your neighbors for the next 10 years? Perhaps this is what you envisioned when you moved in. Its more exciting than screwing his wife? My general feeling is that its going to get ugly. Simply put, at the end of the day a HOA won't be able to stop LG from being nicknamed "Low Grade." Perhaps the radon is getting to everyone and the FEMA/DOD experiment is finally taking its toll.



Good god! HOAs are annoying, that's it. There is no need for ANY of that insanity!  Like I said, maybe if idiot-boy had actually read things he was signing he wouldn't be in this mess. The HOA is there to make sure people don't turn their yards into dumps or their houses into bunkers. All you have to do to keep them from getting bad is to participate in the process. 

And trying to act as ignorant as you are isn't a very good tactic in life. You know very well what people are getting at with the MPD and if you aren't just another personality of the ass hat than you're an even bigger idiot for allowing yourself to be brainwashed. Move to a mountaintop and everyone will leave you alone.


----------



## hvp05

protectmd said:


> I don't know what an MPD is (Metropolitan Police Dept.?) Or who a clementine is.... and to be frank, I don't care.


Don't know what "Reply w/Quote" means either, I gather.




> However, you even mentioned you don't like HOA rules.


I did, or are you talking to UNA now?  It is true that I do not like HOAs, which is why I would never willingly live under one.



> Usually a HOA is run and managed by someone who lives outside the neighborhood, often people who don't even live in a HOA themselves.


Duh.  They live in fancy houses and have huge property.  Who wouldn't if they could afford it?


There are two sides to every story.  As bad as HOAs in general are, and as wrong and incompetent as this one in particular may be, they are still not 100% at fault here.  Mr. S-H-U-P-E's insults, hypocrisy, delusions and drama queening everything have turned even minor issues into larger battles.  No matter how many times he gets shut down, he keeps running his mouth, so no doubt, if/when he loses his case with the HOA he will keep    because he has nothing else to do.


----------



## Gilligan

Clem_Shady said:


> Where did Billigan go?
> 
> As soon as the chit hit the McFann, he ran out of here.



Too many fresh perch came out of the fish fryer; no time to waste here.


----------



## UNA

protectmd said:


> Perhaps they need to bring in a mediator before everyone ends up in civil court? Usually a HOA is run and managed by someone who lives outside the neighborhood, often people who don't even live in a HOA themselves. They offer false promises to collect your $$, often telling you your house will retain value if you put in green grass, and if you don't, get on your knees and face the fines. Ultimately in the end, they can't control the value of your house. They can't control facts like if the housing market crashed or the county intends to build section 8 across the street 3 years from now to gain federal funding.



HOAs are run by the homeowners hence the name, right now the LG HOA is run by the builder and they'll hand it over at the proper time like they have in everyother QBH neighborhood. And no, they dot have great influence over the value of our homes but residents to, I can't imagine that the trash in ass hat's yard did much for the value of our homes.


----------



## Clem_Shady

protectmd said:


> I've even read about how some HOA's have tried to restrict gun/pet ownership, restricting putting up an American flag, how you park your car, for $10,000 more value?



Yeah, they've got the pet clause; no more than two dogs and three cats.

But the other problem with the HOA is they selectively enforce their rules.

Take for example the day I walked down the street with a sign saying "MY QBHI House Sucks." I had QBHI's site supervisor following me around and filming me, and a subcontractor from Dunkirk Building supply taking pictures of my house, so the HOA could get me.

Then take for example the guy who walks three dogs everyday in violation of the rule that says you can only own two.

What did they do with him?

Nothing. They didn't follow him around or take his picture etc. etc.

Even funnier when I asked the HOA about this unequal treatment they made excuses such as saying that "I had to have the dog owners name to complain or how did I know that all the dogs really belonged to him etc. etc."

Again, why didn't the QBHI Nazi employees follow the guy home and take his picture like they do to me?

If anyone is confused, QBHI has complete control of the HOA right now. It hasn't been turned over to the residents.


----------



## hvp05

Clem_Shady said:


> Here's how it's went down so far here in the little hamlet of Leonard's Grant:


Funny how you related your whole sorrowful tale for him without his asking, but when others have asked certain questions, you refuse to say anything other than, "Go read the blog."


----------



## Clem_Shady

UNA said:


> Good god! HOAs are annoying, that's it. There is no need for ANY of that insanity!  Like I said, maybe if idiot-boy had actually read things he was signing he wouldn't be in this mess. The HOA is there to make sure people don't turn their yards into dumps or their houses into bunkers. All you have to do to keep them from getting bad is to participate in the process.
> 
> And trying to act as ignorant as you are isn't a very good tactic in life. You know very well what people are getting at with the MPD and if you aren't just another personality of the ass hat than you're an even bigger idiot for allowing yourself to be brainwashed. Move to a mountaintop and everyone will leave you alone.



I sent all of your posts to QBHI and their lawyers yesterday. I told them their going to need to explain in court why I don't deserve protection such as no trespassing signs against a fruit-cake such as yourself.


----------



## Gilligan

Clem_Shady said:


> I sent all of your posts to QBHI and their lawyers yesterday. I told them their going to need to explain in court why I don't deserve protection such as no trespassing signs against* a fruit-cake *such as yourself.


----------



## Clem_Shady

hvp05 said:


> Funny how you related your whole sorrowful tale for him without his asking, but when others have asked certain questions, you refuse to say anything other than, "Go read the blog."



That's because you are and always will be an asswipe.

I only communicate with intelligent people.

Not basement dwelling dummies.


----------



## UNA

Clem_Shady said:


> Pure genius.
> 
> I salute you Sir!
> 
> You've hit the nail on the head.
> 
> Here's how it's went down so far here in the little hamlet of Leonard's Grant: the head bully created a community Facebook page where he used an alias, but everyone else had to use their real name. He was judge, jury, and executioner of everything posted. He deleted whatever he felt like and whatever he thought made the neighborhood look bad. Worse, QBHI was actually communicating through this Facebook page with the neighborhood.
> 
> Then one night the Facebook page spun out of control when the owner and his bully buddies snapped about a long-standing beef they've had in here with dog owners, and the owners not cleaning up their dog crap.
> 
> So the Facebook page got shutdown, but I saved the dirt and posted it on my blog, which really pissed them off.
> 
> The dog crap issue is so serious in here that one of the Facebook whack-job's buddies actually confronted me with a shovel and then chased me on a dirt bike because he mistakenly thought my dog had crapped on his lawn. Of course the cops did nothing with him when I complained. In fact the officer initially acted like I was the problem. Nor did the officer care that the guy had illegally rode a dirt bike after me.
> 
> So then the fight to fix my house and show the world what a crappy job QBHI did while constructing it began. And I educated the community on the dangerous radon levels here. But this stuff pissed the neighbors off, because they didn't want everyone to know crappy houses were being built in here or that we have a serious radon problem. The only thing they care about is the value of their own homes.
> 
> Of course QBHI dragged their feet on fixing my house. So I ramped up the fight and gave them 7 days to replace the scratch, dent, defective dishwasher they sold me. Instead of just doing it, they tried to price gouge me and charge me $175 above retail for a new one. It's well know what I did at that point because I had already said I would do exactly what I did, which was destroy the dishwasher and toss it in the front yard until the HOA lawyers did something about it.
> 
> But instead of that being between me, QBHI and the lawyers, the neighbors became vigilantes trying to make me clean it up themselves by stalking and harassing me. So I put up no trespassing signs and floodlights to protect my family from them and the threats that were being made online. Then the same creeps complained to the HOA about the signs and the lights.
> 
> And QBHI and it's subcontractors were even stalking and harassing me.
> 
> So you're absolutely right, there's been an organized gang of residents in here stalking, harassing, and threatening me and using the HOA covenants to get away with at least some of it.
> 
> So here we are.
> 
> How will it end?



you have the facts so screwed up I don't k ow where to begin. And you are the one that brought us in on your drama with your blog. Then you threw the dishwasher in you front yard which I can see thus making this 100% my business. You're just an attention whore. Like I've said before, sad. You just a delusional, lonely old man. 

BTW, you guess my IP yet? You do realize most people have dynamic IPs now. If you don't know what that mean look it up.


----------



## hvp05

Clem_Shady said:


> Then take for example the guy who walks three dogs everyday in violation of the rule that says you can only own two.
> 
> Even funnier when I asked the HOA about this unequal treatment they made excuses such as saying that "I had to have the dog owners name to complain or how did I know that all the dogs really belonged to him etc. etc."


That's a good question.  How do you know he owns them?  Why don't you get his name?  Is that your best example of 'selective enforcement'?


----------



## UNA

Clem_Shady said:


> That's because you are and always will be an asswipe.
> 
> I only communicate with intelligent people.
> 
> Not basement dwelling dummies.



Wait, are you communicating with all of us right now? We must be intelligent!


----------



## Clem_Shady

Hey ProtectMd,

How do you like this quote yesterday from this fruit-cake that has followed me in here after I kicked them off my blog.



UNA said:


> Half those are people checking your blog for threats. We're watching you dumbass. Oh, and about Halloween......you....just....wait until you see what happens this year. I'm betting you'll be crying to the HOA!!!!


----------



## hvp05

Clem_Shady said:


> That's because you are and always will be an asswipe.


Keep earnin' that respect, Jimmy.  




> Not basement dwelling dummies.


I don't live in a POS $400K house while dealing with the rules of an HOA either.


----------



## Clem_Shady

UNA said:


> you have the facts so screwed up I don't k ow where to begin. And you are the one that brought us in on your drama with your blog. Then you threw the dishwasher in you front yard which I can see thus making this 100% my business. You're just an attention whore. Like I've said before, sad. You just a delusional, lonely old man.
> 
> BTW, you guess my IP yet? You do realize most people have dynamic IPs now. If you don't know what that mean look it up.



You're a vigilante that thinks you represent the HOA and has the same powers.

You or your goons have criminally trespassed on my property and criminally harassed me.

Now you're going to be held accountable for it.


----------



## hvp05

Clem_Shady said:


> How do you like this quote yesterday from this fruit-cake that has followed me in here after I kicked them off my blog.


Being overly-dramatic is easier when you take things out of context.


----------



## Clem_Shady

hvp05 said:


> Keep earnin' that respect, Jimmy.
> 
> I don't live in a POS $400K house while dealing with the rules of an HOA either.



So tell us your story little man. You want to be a big part of everyone else's business, so what's yours?

Income?

Price of house?

Criminal and civil record?

We already know you have character issues.


----------



## hvp05

Clem_Shady said:


> So tell us your story little man. You want to be a big part of everyone else's business, so what's yours?


It's all on my website.  




> We already know you have character issues.


  My keebord apeers to be tiping fyn to me.


----------



## ONE

hvp05 said:


> That's a good question.  How do you know he owns them?  Why don't you get his name?  Is that your best example of 'selective enforcement'?



you get a variance, exception or grandfather...had three pets in last neighborhood and got a variance w/ clause that pets must not disturb others.


----------



## Clem_Shady

And you know what the icing on the cake is ProtectMd?

I filed a complaint with the PAX Inspector General advising him of what base personnel who are either active duty, government employees, or civilian contractors, some with high level security clearance were doing to me and asked them to investigate it.

I even provided proof that government computers owned by the U.S Navy and computers of U.S Navy subcontractors were being used to visit my blog and leave nasty comments. I further complained that I seriously suspected some of these networks and computers were being used for fraudulent, hacker type activities such as running fake IP addresses and anonymous proxy servers to leave nasty comments on my blog and not be detected.

I even informed the Inspector General's Office that Google Blogs should not be visited by "recreational web surfers" because they contain everything from nice to nudity and advised him that he should shutoff access to them, because visiting them was not in the best interest of the Navy or the Government, or it's employees.

Do you know what that retard over at the PAX Inspector General's office did?

He closed my case and told me quote "that it was a civil matter."

He even had the balls to tell me that PAX has quote "absolutely no way of knowing which workstations visit which websites from work, because they all use the same IP or rotating IP addresses when the traffic leaves the network.

I say he's a freaking liar and I know better. They could track down who was doing it, but chose not to.

Further he called their actions "recreational web surfing."

That's what you're paying some of these PAX folks to do all day.

And that's the same way that Wikileaks chit happened. It's because the inmates are running the asylum on government computer networks and nobody in charge has a clue of what they're doing.

Can you believe that chit?


----------



## Clem_Shady

hvp05 said:


> It's all on my website.
> 
> 
> My keebord apeers to be tiping fyn to me.



You're going back on iggy and I'm putting your parents on birth control.


----------



## Clem_Shady

ONE said:


> you get a variance, exception or grandfather...had three pets in last neighborhood and got a variance w/ clause that pets must not disturb others.



Nice try, the covenants here pre-date the construction of homes.


----------



## ONE

Clem_Shady said:


> Nice try, the covenants here pre-date the construction of homes.



have you asked the dog owner why they get three?


----------



## Gilligan

Clem_Shady said:


> He closed my case and told me quote "that it was a civil matter.":



..who couldn't have predicted _that_?  Looks like there will be quite a few similar outcomes in your future.


----------



## Clem_Shady

ONE said:


> have you asked the dog owner why they get three?



I didn't care the guy had three dogs, but if you're going to enforce the HOA rules equally, then he can't have three dogs, can he?

And if QBHI can have no trespassing signs on some of their property, then why can't I?


----------



## Clem_Shady

Gilligan said:


> ..who couldn't have predicted _that_?  Looks like there will be quite a few similar outcomes in your future.



Seriously Bill, how stupid are you?

Is it legal under the UCMJ for an active duty military person to threaten or stalk someone?

Maryland might say it is, but it's not conduct that reflects good order, morale, and discipline in the U.S armed forces.

It's the kind of chit that has you standing in front of the Old Man's desk on a red rug at the position of attention.


----------



## retiredweaxman

Clem_Shady said:


> I didn't care the guy had three dogs, but if you're going to enforce the HOA rules equally, then he can't have three dogs, can he?
> 
> And if QBHI can have no trespassing signs on some of their property, then why can't I?



Perhaps he was walking a neigbor's dog along with his own 2...perhaps he requested an exception to the HOA rules as he had the 3 dogs prior to buying the house and they granted it.

Perhaps QBHI posted those signs on houses that are either unsold or are going through the closing process. Maybe if you had requested permission from the HOA, they would have granted it.

Without knowing all the facts, I can not say for certain. I believe it is not a conspiracy against you - but there may be underlying circumstances.


----------



## Gilligan

Clem_Shady said:


> Seriously Bill, how stupid are you?
> 
> Is it legal under the UCMJ for an active duty military person to threaten or stalk someone?
> 
> Maryland might say it is, but it's not conduct that reflects good order, morale, and discipline in the U.S armed forces.
> 
> It's the kind of chit that has you standing in front of the Old Man's desk on a red rug at the position of attention.



Under 'normal' circumstances, I'm sure they would frown on actual stalking and/or threats and harrassment. But when it is clear that the 'victim' overtly begs for it..instigates all of it..and has a track record of doing that for a long time...that's where the shrugs and eye rolls ensue instead. That and it's all 'anonymous' and the 'victim' can bugger off and leave the forum, stop the blog..do all sorts of things to simply disenage at any time, thus effectively ending the whole mess. The 'victim' choses to do quite the opposite, requiring that his 'victim card' be revoked accordingly.


----------



## hvp05

Clem_Shady said:


> You're going back on iggy and I'm putting your parents on birth control.


No need to do the birth control thing.  They already stopped having kids... after #14.





Clem_Shady said:


> He closed my case and told me quote "that it was a civil matter."


Another FAIL.  Good thing you are already mentally unstable, because if you weren't, all these FAILs might make you go crazy.


----------



## Clem_Shady

retiredweaxman said:


> Perhaps he was walking a neigbor's dog along with his own 2...perhaps he requested an exception to the HOA rules as he had the 3 dogs prior to buying the house and they granted it.
> 
> Perhaps QBHI posted those signs on houses that are either unsold or are going through the closing process. Maybe if you had requested permission from the HOA, they would have granted it.
> 
> Without knowing all the facts, I can not say for certain. I believe it is not a conspiracy against you - but there may be underlying circumstances.



Perhaps your stupid as usual.

During my "no trespassing" talks with the HOA representative she made all the same excuses you have and demanded that I give her a name, because no such exceptions or such have been granted as to increased dogs. And if he's running a dog walking business, the Nazi's have to approve that as well.

They denied permission for me to have "no trespassing signs" and "flood lights" after I requested it, that's why we are having that hearing.

And you know what's funny waxears?

I can order a home her from QBHI with as many floodlights as I want, everywhere I want right out of their options book and have them installed by QBHI and it would be just fine, but after the fact now for some reason, they are denying my request to have them.

Can some legal expert explain that?


----------



## Clem_Shady

Gilligan said:


> Under 'normal' circumstances, I'm sure they would frown on actual stalking and/or threats and harrassment. But when it is clear that the 'victim' overtly begs for it..instigates all of it..and has a track record of doing that for a long time...that's where the shrugs and eye rolls ensue instead. That and it's all 'anonymous' and the 'victim' can bugger off and leave the forum, stop the blog..do all sorts of things to simply disenage at any time, thus effectively ending the whole mess. The 'victim' choses to do quite the opposite, requiring that his 'victim card' be revoked accordingly.



We always knew you weren't a free speech guy, despite that being the reason you ever even get to open your mouth.

That's why you like Catholic schools where everyone keeps their knees tightly together.


----------



## Gilligan

hvp05 said:


> No need to do the birth control thing.  They already stopped having kids... after #14.
> 
> 
> 
> Another FAIL.  Good thing you are already mentally unstable, because if you weren't, all these FAILs might make you go crazy.



gratuitous copy-quote..just in case.


----------



## Gilligan

Clem_Shady said:


> And you know what's funny waxears?
> 
> I can order a home her from QBHI with as many floodlights as I want, everywhere I want right out of their options book and have them installed by QBHI and it would be just fine, but after the fact now for some reason, they are denying my request to have them.
> 
> :



 You are absolutely correct. That _IS_ funny...


----------



## Gilligan

Clem_Shady said:


> That's why you like Catholic schools where everyone keeps their knees tightly together.
> 
> :



Never actually been near one. Why does everyone keep their knees tightly together?


----------



## hvp05

Clem_Shady said:


> And if he's running a dog walking business, the Nazi's have to approve that as well.


It's only a "business" if he collects money in exchange for the service.  Has it occurred to you that he could be doing a regular *favor* for a friend, perhaps someone who works a busy schedule or is physically unable to walk their own dog?  




> Can some legal expert explain that?


Sure.  Like everything else in the community, the hardware has to be approved for operational and appearance standards.  The ones they install, obviously, have met their approval; the ones you pick may not have.  You should have thought about the lights before your construction details were set, which is likely what they will tell you.


----------



## retiredweaxman

Clem_Shady said:


> Perhaps your stupid as usual.
> 
> During my "no trespassing" talks with the HOA representative she made all the same excuses you have and demanded that I give her a name, because no such exceptions or such have been granted as to increased dogs. And if he's running a dog walking business, the Nazi's have to approve that as well.
> 
> They denied permission for me to have "no trespassing signs" and "flood lights" after I requested it, that's why we are having that hearing.
> 
> And you know what's funny waxears?
> 
> I can order a home her from QBHI with as many floodlights as I want, everywhere I want right out of their options book and have them installed by QBHI and it would be just fine, but after the fact now for some reason, they are denying my request to have them.
> 
> Can some legal expert explain that?



Now now...name calling is not needed. Hate to get your blood pressure raised over something so trivial.

Who said anything about a "business?" I mentioned nothing more than walking a neighbor's dog. Maybe you have never done anything nice for a neighbor, but it is possible this person did.


----------



## Clem_Shady

Gilligan said:


> You are absolutely correct. That _IS_ funny...



Rather odd isn't it?

Especially since they've been made aware of all the issues of harassment and even documented death threats that they would deny a family permission to have simple protection such as flood lights?


----------



## hvp05

Gilligan said:


> gratuitous copy-quote..just in case.


You are a man of good character and a kind nature... despite what certain other Clems say.


----------



## Gilligan

Clem_Shady said:


> Rather odd isn't it?
> 
> Especially since they've been made aware of all the issues of harassment and even documented death threats that they would deny a family permission to have simple protection such as flood lights?
> :



Well its true that I would quickly try to assist most people if they appeared to need help. There are one or two, however....

Mebbe its something like that.


----------



## hvp05

Clem_Shady said:


> documented death threats


Curse those baseball bat trespasser thugs!


----------



## Gilligan

hvp05 said:


> You are a man of good character and a kind nature... despite what certain other Clems say.



Why thank you , kind sir. That kind of civility and good manners is what makes this forum great, I say.


----------



## Clem_Shady

Here's the email where QBHI denied my right to keep the signs and lights in place for protection and threatened me with fines that would equal $50 per day:


----------



## dachsom

hvp05 said:


> Funny how you related your whole sorrowful tale for him without his asking, but when others have asked certain questions, you refuse to say anything other than, "Go read the blog.
> "


----------



## retiredweaxman

hvp05 said:


> You are both men of good character GILLIGAN and HVP and a kind nature... despite what certain other Clems say.



:fixed:

And I double that sentiment!!!


----------



## Clem_Shady

Gilligan said:


> Why thank you , kind sir. That kind of civility and good manners is what makes this forum great, I say.



Priceless coming from the guy who ran around in here for six months trying to defame me as being Ken R and claiming I owed his buddy Greg all sorts of money.

Guess how I knew your name Bill?

So many people in here think that your a p.o.s that they were sending it to me in private messages.

I got so many I had to start saying "I got it already!"

There's nothing that I needed it for, but being that you wanted to play around last night posting my last name, I thought it was time to give you a dose of your own medicine back and see how you liked it.


----------



## Gilligan

Clem_Shady said:


> Priceless coming from the guy who ran around in here for six months trying to defame me as being Ken R and claiming I owed his buddy Greg all sorts of money.
> 
> Guess how I knew your name Bill?
> 
> So many people in here think that your a p.o.s that they were sending it to me in private messages.
> 
> I got so many I had to start saying "I got it already!"
> 
> There's nothing that I needed it for, but being that you wanted to play around last night posting my last name, I thought it was time to give you a dose of your own medicine back and see how you liked it.



I posted your last name?  Really? Where?   Now you, on the other hand, have posted your own last name on here numerous times...and again only a few short posts back.


----------



## Gilligan

Clem_Shady said:


> So many people in here think that your a p.o.s that they were sending it to me in private messages.



  That's rich. I need to go find that 'crying' smiley...


----------



## Clem_Shady

Gilligan said:


> I posted your last name?  Really? Where?   Now you, on the other hand, have posted your own last name on here numerous times...and again only a few short posts back.



You posted it last night, then quickly edited the post.

I knew you weren't above lying.

Thanks for proving it.


----------



## UNA

Clem_Shady said:


> I sent all of your posts to QBHI and their lawyers yesterday. I told them their going to need to explain in court why I don't deserve protection such as no trespassing signs against a fruit-cake such as yourself.



At what point have I done anything to you to cause you to fear for your safety?  I've made no threats. I've merely responded to you accusations about QBH, LG and fellow residents. Not a damn thing wrong with that


----------



## Gilligan

Clem_Shady said:


> You posted it last night, then quickly edited the post.n:



I did?  Where?..surely there must be some mouse erasure marks..pixel dust..some evidence.


----------



## Clem_Shady

Anyway, so while we're telling the whole story today, I guess we'll discuss Booz, Allen, and Hamilton, Civista Medical Center, and the actions of their employees at work.

Dear employees of those companies, your network IT departments are currently investigating who visited my blog from the company computers mentioned above and for what reason?

Have a nice day.

And if you get fired, you did it to yourself.


----------



## UNA

Clem_Shady said:


> Hey ProtectMd,
> 
> How do you like this quote yesterday from this fruit-cake that has followed me in here after I kicked them off my blog.



Talk about a selective memory. You were complaining about people trick or treating so I assumed you will be more mad this year when there are twice as many people and a ton Of Halloween decoration.


----------



## Clem_Shady

UNA said:


> At what point have I done anything to you to cause you to fear for your safety?  I've made no threats. I've merely responded to you accusations about QBH, LG and fellow residents. Not a damn thing wrong with that



You threatened my property at halloween (documented in your post) and you're a creepy stalker that follows me around on the Internet.

I consider you as dangerous and creepy.


----------



## Clem_Shady

UNA said:


> Talk about a selective memory. You were complaining about people trick or treating so I assumed you will be more mad this year when there are twice as many people and a ton Of Halloween decoration.



Can you get your lies straight.

One minute you claim to know nothing about this place, the next minute you act like you live two houses down.

Which is it?


----------



## Gilligan

Clem_Shady said:


> You threatened my property at halloween (documented in your post) and you're a creepy stalker that follows me around on the Internet.
> 
> I consider you as dangerous and creepy.
> 
> :



I looked up the penalties for being convicted of 'creepy' in the MD Civil Code.  

OMG! In some cases it can even mean that the 'creepy' person won't be invited to cookouts and chit!

The horror.


----------



## UNA

Clem_Shady said:


> You're a vigilante that thinks you represent the HOA and has the same powers.
> 
> You or your goons have criminally trespassed on my property and criminally harassed me.
> 
> Now you're going to be held accountable for it.



I've ne'er been on your propty you idiot. You have the wrong person. You may wants to get your facts straight before you 'make people pay'. Look, I'm sorry you can't handle this open debate, maybe you should put me back on your ignore list


----------



## UNA

Clem_Shady said:


> And you know what the icing on the cake is ProtectMd?
> 
> I filed a complaint with the PAX Inspector General advising him of what base personnel who are either active duty, government employees, or civilian contractors, some with high level security clearance were doing to me and asked them to investigate it.
> 
> I even provided proof that government computers owned by the U.S Navy and computers of U.S Navy subcontractors were being used to visit my blog and leave nasty comments. I further complained that I seriously suspected some of these networks and computers were being used for fraudulent, hacker type activities such as running fake IP addresses and anonymous proxy servers to leave nasty comments on my blog and not be detected.
> 
> I even informed the Inspector General's Office that Google Blogs should not be visited by "recreational web surfers" because they contain everything from nice to nudity and advised him that he should shutoff access to them, because visiting them was not in the best interest of the Navy or the Government, or it's employees.
> 
> Do you know what that retard over at the PAX Inspector General's office did?
> 
> He closed my case and told me quote "that it was a civil matter."
> 
> He even had the balls to tell me that PAX has quote "absolutely no way of knowing which workstations visit which websites from work, because they all use the same IP or rotating IP addresses when the traffic leaves the network.
> 
> I say he's a freaking liar and I know better. They could track down who was doing it, but chose not to.
> 
> Further he called their actions "recreational web surfing."
> 
> That's what you're paying some of these PAX folks to do all day.
> 
> And that's the same way that Wikileaks chit happened. It's because the inmates are running the asylum on government computer networks and nobody in charge has a clue of what they're doing.
> 
> Can you believe that chit?



I love a much you think you know!!!!  Didn't I tell you that would happen?!!  Hahahaha


----------



## tom88

*Hey...maybe clem can get John Mattingly to*

represent him in all this.......but he's going to have to wait some time.


----------



## Clem_Shady

*Dear UNA:*

UNA, you should see who's been at my blog last night and today.

Guess what they downloaded from my blog UNA?

Can you imagine it was those screenshots of the posts you made here yesterday!


----------



## mitzi

hvp05 said:


> It's only a "business" if he collects money in exchange for the service.  Has it occurred to you that he could be doing a regular *favor* for a friend, perhaps someone who works a busy schedule or is physically unable to walk their own dog?



It would never occur to him that they could be doing a favor for a friend and walk their dog too while they are not at home. This wouldn't occur to him because he's probably never had any friends, never got along with his neighbors, and never would even think that people do things for each other just be nice and they like each other. This couldn't possibly occur to him because he doesn't know any better.


----------



## Clem_Shady

Here's what they downloaded UNA:


----------



## Clem_Shady

UNA said:


> I love a much you think you know!!!!  Didn't I tell you that would happen?!!  Hahahaha



We'll see who's laughing shortly.


----------



## hvp05

Clem_Shady said:


> ... being that you wanted to play around last night posting my last name...


You said your name nice and clearly in your '911 sidewalk protest' video.  I've seen it on your blog.  Even the image in Post 598 has it.  Why should anyone think it's not okay to say it again?


----------



## Clem_Shady

tom88 said:


> represent him in all this.......but he's going to have to wait some time.



Yeah, according to case search he filed a lawsuit against Fritz and some other goons.

Should be interesting here in the walled city in the coming months.


----------



## mitzi

Clem_Shady said:


> Anyway, so while we're telling the whole story today, I guess we'll discuss Booz, Allen, and Hamilton, Civista Medical Center, and the actions of their employees at work.
> 
> Dear employees of those companies, your network IT departments are currently investigating who visited my blog from the company computers mentioned above and for what reason?
> 
> Have a nice day.
> 
> And if you get fired, you did it to yourself.



Why are you doing this to people that you don't even know who just looked at your blog? All of these people can't possibly be stalking you. Why do you intentionally try to get people you don't even know in trouble with their jobs? WTF is wrong with you?


----------



## Clem_Shady

tom88 said:


> represent him in all this.......but he's going to have to wait some time.



Case Information
Court System: Circuit Court for Anne Arundel County - Civil System  
Case Number: 02C11158493 
Title: John A Mattingly Jr vs John Doe, et al 
Case Type: Intentional TortFiling Date:01/21/2011 
Case Status: Open/Active 

Plaintiff/Petitioner Information
(Each Plaintiff/Petitioner is displayed below) Party Type: PlaintiffParty No.:1 
Name: Mattingly, Jr, John A 
Address: Post Office Box 1253 
City: LeonardtownState:MDZip Code:20650

Defendant/Respondent Information
(Each Defendant/Respondent is displayed below) Party Type: DefendantParty No.:1 
Name: Doe, John

*Party Type: DefendantParty No.:2 
Name: White, Daniel J 
Address: 40415 Breton View Drive 
City: LeonardtownState:MDZip Code:20650*

*Party Type: DefendantParty No.:3 
Name: Fritz, Richard D 
Address: 43010 Belvidere Farm Road 
City: LeonardtownState:MDZip Code:20650*


----------



## Clem_Shady

mitzi said:


> Why are you doing this to people that you don't even know who just looked at your blog? All of these people can't possibly be stalking you. Why do you intentionally try to get people you don't even know in trouble with their jobs? WTF is wrong with you?



Last time I'm telling you to shut up before you go on iggy.


----------



## hvp05

Clem_Shady said:


> Dear employees of those companies, your network IT departments are currently investigating who visited my blog from the company computers mentioned above and for what reason?


You seem to equate "investigate" with "convict".  This is why your FAILs are so funny - you establish yourself as right all the time, only to be proven that you are not.  Sad thing is, you cannot accept the decisions that do not go your way, but instead biatch about them too, as you did the PAX inspector a couple hours ago.

Almost certainly, your website is not the first employees of those companies have visited and it won't be the last.  




Clem_Shady said:


> You threatened my property at halloween (documented in your post)


----------



## Toxick

Clem_Shady said:


> Last time I'm telling you to shut up before you go on iggy.






#### *just got real*.


----------



## mitzi

Clem_Shady said:


> Last time I'm telling you to shut up before you go on iggy.


----------



## hvp05

mitzi said:


>


You can keep me company.  

I'm sure Gilligan will be joining us soon also.


----------



## protectmd

The email that they sent you is quite interesting. You should email them back and demand the name and address so you know who to name in the lawsuit. It might make the secretary sending out that trash wet her panties. The fact that the builder intends to maintain control on the neighborhood doesn't shock me. However, they cannot make exceptions for 1 and not others. Making 1 exception simply opens the floodgates to accusations down the road. *Well they let him have 4 dogs, but won't let me have 4 cats because I'm gay or black or whatever* Now that the exception has been made, they must do it for all.

The fact that someone set up a facebook that created a safe haven and enviroment for people to write slander and plotted criminal acts *tresspassing* is unacceptable and I'm sure they won't enjoy civil court. Especially if it encouraged criminal acts against a party. I'm sure the HOA will probably give in and allow your security measures to prevent tresspassers rather than get embarrassed in court. Because once that judge rules, it becomes set in stone. 

It doesn't shock me that the local yokels came out and did a half assed investigation as usual. Why they would write a FIR/FOR or whatever they call it and put just your name in it should be called into question. Perhaps your lawyer should subpeona the calls for service to the neighborhood to figure out how many there are complaining and why they never wrote the other names of the parties involved in the dispute into the report. They have tresspassers, armed subjects and disorderlies all running about LG and there's video of cops taking naps. 

Article 92 I do believe is the catchall. The way to deal with the base issue is to call the government fraud, waste and abuse hotline. I know the pentagon also has a hotline to handle violations of security protocol, security clearance violations. And when all else fails 7 on your side, fox5 and the rest are all 1 phone call away. Its sad that the base is a testing ground for experimental aircraft in the DOD. They might as well invite the spys to work and tell them to bring a thumbdrive.


----------



## Gilligan

Clem_Shady said:


> We'll see who's laughing shortly.



Whoever bothers to take the time to read the posts...that's who will be laffing shortly.


----------



## Clem_Shady

protectmd said:


> The email that they sent you is quite interesting. You should email them back and demand the name and address so you know who to name in the lawsuit. It might make the secretary sending out that trash wet her panties. The fact that the builder intends to maintain control on the neighborhood doesn't shock me. However, they cannot make exceptions for 1 and not others. Making 1 exception simply opens the floodgates to accusations down the road. *Well they let him have 4 dogs, but won't let me have 4 cats because I'm gay or black or whatever* Now that the exception has been made, they must do it for all.
> 
> The fact that someone set up a facebook that created a safe haven and enviroment for people to write slander and plotted criminal acts *tresspassing* is unacceptable and I'm sure they won't enjoy civil court. Especially if it encouraged criminal acts against a party. I'm sure the HOA will probably give in and allow your security measures to prevent tresspassers rather than get embarrassed in court. Because once that judge rules, it becomes set in stone.
> 
> It doesn't shock me that the local yokels came out and did a half assed investigation as usual. Why they would write a FIR/FOR or whatever they call it and put just your name in it should be called into question. Perhaps your lawyer should subpeona the calls for service to the neighborhood to figure out how many there are complaining and why they never wrote the other names of the parties involved in the dispute into the report. They have tresspassers, armed subjects and disorderlies all running about LG and there's video of cops taking naps.
> 
> Article 92 I do believe is the catchall. The way to deal with the base issue is to call the government fraud, waste and abuse hotline. I know the pentagon also has a hotline to handle violations of security protocol, security clearance violations. And when all else fails 7 on your side, fox5 and the rest are all 1 phone call away. Its sad that the base is a testing ground for experimental aircraft in the DOD. They might as well invite the spys to work and tell them to bring a thumbdrive.



The Navy's Inspector General's Headquarters office is pretty crappy too. I called the other day, no one answered but vioce mail, and I left a message for someone to call me.

That was two days ago. No call yet.

And yes, PAX is rather amusing; with an average salary of $90,000 per year and projects that consistently run over budget, they do "recreational surfing" on Google blogs with eff words all over them as a morale booster.

Who knew?


----------



## Gilligan

Clem_Shady said:


> , they do "recreational surfing" on Google blogs with eff words all over them as a morale booster.
> 
> Who knew?
> 
> ::



The folks in my office tend to surf porn more. But its still a morale booster, just the same.


----------



## mitzi

hvp05 said:


> You can keep me company.
> 
> I'm sure Gilligan will be joining us soon also.



Slim should meet my ex, he can tell him telling me to shut up will make me never shut up.


----------



## Clem_Shady

Gilligan said:


> The folks in my office tend to surf porn more. But its still a morale booster, just the same.



And they've given you government contracts?

See what I mean Protectmd?

Where's the Teabaggers?

Where's the outrage?

Our Government has lost control.


----------



## Clem_Shady

mitzi said:


> Slim should meet my ex, he can tell him telling me to shut up will make me never shut up.



Who would have ever guessed that you've been divorced.

How many now?


----------



## Gilligan

mitzi said:


> Slim should meet my ex, he can tell him telling me to shut up will make me never shut up.



  Like that time Clem got pulled over for not having his seat belt visible. Of course, being Clem,  he proceeded to argue with the deputy...but that quickly stopped when his wife leaned over and sez: "Sir..I can tell you from long experience that its really a waste of time to argue with my husband when he's drunk"


----------



## Gilligan

Clem_Shady said:


> And they've given you government contracts?



Only the free sites. I run a responsible company.


----------



## migtig

mitzi said:


> Why are you doing this to people that you don't even know who just looked at your blog? All of these people can't possibly be stalking you. Why do you intentionally try to get people you don't even know in trouble with their jobs? WTF is wrong with you?



I agree.  Why share the link to the blog if you don't want site traffic?    I visited it once because I was curious.  Now I'm sure he'll say I'm stalking him and threaten me and my job.  That level of instability is frightening.  

After reading this tread, I suggest the board mommy find a way to prevent him from sharing links.  It seems he has a malicious intent.


----------



## mitzi

Clem_Shady said:


> Who would have ever guessed that you've been divorced.
> 
> How many now?



Just one, married at 19...split at 45. Long marriage.


----------



## Clem_Shady

Gilligan said:


> Only the free sites. I run a responsible company.



Yeah, those are the ones with viruses and spyware.

You're a complete idiot.

Then you probably pay someone to come fix the computers and write it off as a taxable business expense.


----------



## Gilligan

Clem_Shady said:


> You're a complete idiot.
> 
> :



*I'm* a complete idiot?  Which of us is apparently quite incapable of realizing when their leg is being pulled or they are only being made fun of?

Come on..guess. You have a 50/50 chance of getting the answer correct.


----------



## Clem_Shady

migtig said:


> I agree.  Why share the link to the blog if you don't want site traffic?    I visited it once because I was curious.  Now I'm sure he'll say I'm stalking him and threaten me and my job.  That level of instability is frightening.
> 
> After reading this tread, I suggest the board mommy find a way to prevent him from sharing links.  It seems he has a malicious intent.



If you've followed the whole saga my intention was for the blog to be a site anyone could visit, but then the attacks, threats, and malicious posts started.

So the blog had to be converted to a "mature audience" site to end those attacks.

Guess what?

It worked like a charm.

They've stopped completely.

Read it at night from home.

Stay off of it at work and do your job instead.


----------



## Clem_Shady

Where did UNA go?

Packing for Mexico?


----------



## Gilligan

Clem_Shady said:


> Yeah, those are the ones with viruses and spyware.QUOTE]
> 
> ..I uncharacteristically missed a great opening..as in "why am I not surprised you are an expert in that particular subject?"


----------



## tom88

Clem_Shady said:


> Yeah, according to case search he filed a lawsuit against Fritz and some other goons.
> 
> Should be interesting here in the walled city in the coming months.


*Mattingly wrote in an affidavit

*


> I know that if a hearing was to be held, sufficient evidence could be produced to sustain the allegation of *misconduct*



Somehow, I don't think that lawsuit is going anywhere.....


----------



## Clem_Shady

Gilligan said:


> Clem_Shady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, those are the ones with viruses and spyware.QUOTE]
> 
> ..I uncharacteristically missed a great opening..as in "why am I not surprised you are an expert in that particular subject?"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billigan, I was formerly an "Information Technology Officer" in the military as just one of my many duties.
Click to expand...


----------



## Clem_Shady

tom88 said:


> *Mattingly wrote in an affidavit
> 
> *
> 
> Somehow, I don't think that lawsuit is going anywhere.....



I don't know, Walmart has been out of toilet paper since he filed that suit.


----------



## Gilligan

Clem_Shady said:


> Gilligan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Billigan, I was formerly an "Information Technology Officer" in the military as just one of my many duties.
> 
> ::
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you got to surf porn as one of your 'official duties' then. Cool beans.
> 
> No need to post you resume..but I was already pretty sure you were never in Millitary Intelligence.  I liked the nickname you received on that 7D blog: "Ex-GI-Joe".
Click to expand...


----------



## Clem_Shady

migtig said:


> I agree.  Why share the link to the blog if you don't want site traffic?    I visited it once because I was curious.  Now I'm sure he'll say I'm stalking him and threaten me and my job.  That level of instability is frightening.
> 
> After reading this tread, I suggest the board mommy find a way to prevent him from sharing links.  It seems he has a malicious intent.



This thread is a masterpiece.

It tells the story of Leonard's Grant and what goes on here.

It tells the story of how HOA's abuse their power and suppress civil rights.

It tells the story of people getting paid to eff off at work and perform "recreational surfing" for 90k per year.

It tells the story of how the government gives high level security clearances to complete fruit-cakes.

It tells the story of companies who get government contracts and admit to letting their workers surf porn at work.

And a whole list of other priceless lessons in life.


----------



## Gilligan

Clem_Shady said:


> And a whole list of other priceless lessons in life.
> 
> :



Like: "Avoid Like the Plague Buying a Home Anywhere Near Clem"


----------



## Clem_Shady

Gilligan said:


> Clem_Shady said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you got to surf porn as one of your 'official duties' then. Cool beans.
> 
> No need to post you resume..but I was already pretty sure you were never in Millitary Intelligence.  I liked the nickname you received on that 7D blog: "Ex-GI-Joe".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He claimed a lot of people living in that little area were in the witness protection program too.
Click to expand...


----------



## migtig

Clem_Shady said:


> If you've followed the whole saga my intention was for the blog to be a site anyone could visit, but then the attacks, threats, and malicious posts started.
> 
> So the blog had to be converted to a "mature audience" site to end those attacks.
> 
> Guess what?
> 
> It worked like a charm.
> 
> They've stopped completely.
> 
> Read it at night from home.
> 
> Stay off of it at work and do your job instead.


1) I only visited it once.   After your actions and comments, it appears your whole purpose of sharing the link was to threaten people.  I will not visit it again.  

2) I have an agreement with my employer since I cannot leave my location at lunch, that I can indeed do what you called "recreational surfing" on my break.  

Perhaps you need to stop sharing personal information and you need to stop threatening people for looking at the things you post and share links too.  You are the one who looks malicious and, quite simply put, nuts.  

I wish you luck in your endeavors, but your approach is completely wrong.


----------



## Gilligan

Clem_Shady said:


> Gilligan said:
> 
> 
> 
> He claimed a lot of people living in that little area were in the witness protection program too.
> 
> :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll drop five bucks on odds you will soon be too..
Click to expand...


----------



## Clem_Shady

Gilligan said:


> Like: "Avoid Like the Plague Buying a Home Anywhere Near Clem"



You ran me on Case Search Billigan.

What did you find?


----------



## Gilligan

Clem_Shady said:


> Danged dryer overheated and ruined the elastic in my new man-girdle.



Bummer.  You gonna take the dryer out in the yard now and give it the golf club treatment too?


----------



## Clem_Shady

Gilligan said:


> Clem_Shady said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll drop five bucks on odds you will soon be too..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe I already am?
> 
> Maybe this isn't even my real name they've got me living under?
> 
> Maybe I'm not satisfied with the piece of chit house they put me in and they're not cooperating in moving me.
Click to expand...


----------



## Clem_Shady

Gilligan said:


> Nothing other than those pedophilia raps. Why?



Now you're publicly accusing me of being a pedophile Bill?


----------



## Gilligan

Clem_Shady said:


> Now you're publicly accusing me of being a pedophile Bill?



. You just ain't wrapped too tight, are ya?


----------



## Clem_Shady

Gilligan said:


> . You just ain't wrapped too tight, are ya?



I'm wrapped and strapped with enough cash to drag your dumb ass into court for defamation.

Being that both of our real names are well known on here.


----------



## Lexib_

hvp05 said:


> You can keep me company.
> 
> I'm sure Gilligan will be joining us soon also.


----------



## tom88

Clem_Shady said:


> I don't know, Walmart has been out of toilet paper since he filed that suit.



So Brown is in jail, Mattingly can't practice law, and Terry Clarke is going to DOC.  Why is it all these people you hold in such high esteem are either in jail or having judges find that they are unscrupulous?  Could it be that you and minuteman lack the character to choose the right side of justice?  I would believe that to be true.  

I haven’t read through all of this garbage here, but I see you are complaining about not having the right to protest, but then whining about other’s form of protest as well.  You are the worst form of hypocrite there is.

I’ve shown what an idiot you are, therefore you may place me on your “iggy” list now.


----------



## Gilligan

Clem_Shady said:


> I'm wrapped and strapped with enough cash to drag your dumb ass into court for defamation.
> 
> Being that both of our real names are well known on here.



Defamation..you???


----------



## Clem_Shady

tom88 said:


> So Brown is in jail, Mattingly can't practice law, and Terry Clarke is going to DOC.  Why is it all these people you hold in such high esteem are either in jail or having judges find that they are unscrupulous?  Could it be that you and minuteman lack the character to choose the right side of justice?  I would believe that to be true.
> 
> I haven’t read through all of this garbage here, but I see you are complaining about not having the right to protest, but then whining about other’s form of protest as well.  You are the worst form of hypocrite there is.
> 
> I’ve shown what an idiot you are, therefore you may place me on your “iggy” list now.



I leave the most stupid people off my iggy list so they can keep making complete asses of themselves in public.

That would be you.


----------



## hvp05

Clem_Shady said:


> Where did UNA go?
> 
> Packing for Mexico?


This is funny.  Someone leaves for a while for whatever reason and Clem or one of his clones asks, "Where did they go?  They must have gotten scared."  Then when the person starts posting again, they say, "Posting again so soon?  You really have no life."


----------



## Clem_Shady

Gilligan said:


> Defamation..you???



Bill, you called me a pedophile.

I've already saved the webpage on multiple hard drives.

That's the worst thing you can possibly accuse someone of being.

I think I'm going to take what your ex left behind now.

I think you should Google pedophile defamation lawsuits now.


----------



## Lexib_

Clem_Shady said:


> This thread is a masterpiece.
> 
> It tells the story of Leonard's Grant and what goes on here.
> 
> It tells the story of how HOA's abuse their power and suppress civil rights.
> 
> It tells the story of people getting paid to eff off at work and perform "recreational surfing" for 90k per year.
> 
> It tells the story of how the government gives high level security clearances to complete fruit-cakes.
> 
> It tells the story of companies who get government contracts and admit to letting their workers surf porn at work.
> 
> And a whole list of other priceless lessons in life.




To bad you don't live in the no spin zone.


----------



## Gilligan

tom88 said:


> So Brown is in jail, Mattingly can't practice law, and Terry Clarke is going to DOC.  Why is it all these people you hold in such high esteem are either in jail or having judges find that they are unscrupulous?  Could it be that you and minuteman lack the character to choose the right side of justice?  I would believe that to be true.  .



Such an interesting question. We all wonder.


----------



## Gilligan

Clem_Shady said:


> I think you should Google pedophile defamation lawsuits now.
> 
> :



LMAO..I'll get right on that.


----------



## hvp05

Clem_Shady said:


> I leave the most stupid people off my iggy list so they can keep making complete asses of themselves in public.


But if they go on your ignore list no one else on the Forums can see them?  Wow.


----------



## Clem_Shady

Gilligan said:


> Such an interesting question. We all wonder.



Will Greg loan you money after I sue you for defamation?


----------



## Clem_Shady

Gilligan said:


> LMAO..I'll get right on that.



You should, because I'm hiring a lawyer.

Are you on a "Island Engineering" computer system?

I'll need to know whether to name the company as a defendant as well.


----------



## tom88

Clem_Shady said:


> You should, because I'm hiring a lawyer.
> 
> Are you on a "Island Engineering" computer system?
> 
> I'll need to know whether to name the company as a defendant as well.



*Don't call John Mattingly!*

he's suspended as of April 1st


----------



## hvp05

Clem_Shady said:


> You should, because I'm hiring a lawyer.


Hiring one?  Don't you already have an entire firm working for you, with all those other lawsuits and all the 'money to burn' that you have?


----------



## UNA

Clem_Shady said:


> UNA, you should see who's been at my blog last night and today.
> 
> Guess what they downloaded from my blog UNA?
> 
> Can you imagine it was those screenshots of the posts you made here yesterday!



Really? I mean REALLY??? there is nothing there that is criminal in any state!!!  You're delusional!


----------



## UNA

Clem_Shady said:


> Here's what they downloaded UNA:



So they downloaded the fact that someone went to your blog?  OMG!!!


----------



## Clem_Shady

UNA said:


> Really? I mean REALLY??? there is nothing there that is criminal in any state!!!  You're delusional!



Of course I'm delusional.

That's why I take video of everything so nobody can claim delusion as their defense.

Have a nice day.


----------



## Clem_Shady

Bill?

I need the answer.

Did you post that I am a pedophile from your Island Engineering computer system?


----------



## UNA

Clem_Shady said:


> Where did UNA go?
> 
> Packing for Mexico?



No sweetie, I'm working. Now I know you don't understand what that means but there a plenty of online dictionaries you could make use of here.


----------



## Gilligan

hvp05 said:


> Hiring one?  Don't you already have an entire firm working for you, with all those other lawsuits and all the 'money to burn' that you have?



That's what I was thinking too. From all his previous drivel, once could rationally conclude he has half the attorneys in St. Mary's County fully engaged.


----------



## Clem_Shady

*I'm really going to sue you!*



Clem_Shady said:


> Bill?
> 
> I need the answer.
> 
> Did you post that I am a pedophile from your Island Engineering computer system?



Bill...

The question...


----------



## Gilligan

Clem_Shady said:


> Bill?
> 
> I need the answer.
> 
> Did you post that I am a pedophile from your Island Engineering computer system?



Absolutely did not. You took me out of context..er..no wait..I know..you edited my post when you quoted it. Yeah..that's what you did. Happens on here all the time. Such a bunch of kidders...

.


----------



## Clem_Shady

Gilligan said:


> Absolutely did not. You took me out of context..er..no wait..I know..you edited my post when you quoted it. Yeah..that's what you did. Happens on here all the time. Such a bunch of kidders...
> 
> .



Nice try, Vrai's server keeps the originals or everything.

I'll take that as a yes and the company will be named as a defendant as well Bill.

I am emotionally distressed and horrified that you have told everyone here that I am a pedophile.


----------



## tom88

Gilligan said:


> That's what I was thinking too. From all his previous drivel, once could rationally conclude he has half the attorneys in St. Mary's County fully engaged.



Not John Mattingly....did I mention he is suspended for ninety days starting April 1st?


----------



## Gilligan

Clem_Shady said:


> I am emotionally distressed:



Yes, we've noticed.


----------



## UNA

Clem_Shady said:


> Of course I'm delusional.
> 
> That's why I take video of everything so nobody can claim delusion as their defense.
> 
> Have a nice day.



So exactly what are you dreaming they'll charge me with? Antagonizing is the first?


----------



## tom88

Clem_Shady said:


> Nice try, Vrai's server keeps the originals or everything.
> 
> I'll take that as a yes and the company will be named as a defendant as well Bill.
> 
> I am emotionally distressed and horrified that you have told everyone here that I am a pedophile.



Who was that he said that about?  Clem Shady? Annoying Boy?  Themisis?  Minute Man?  or is it just an et al sort of situation?


----------



## Gilligan

UNA said:


> So exactly what are you dreaming they'll charge me with? Antagonizing is the first?



Creepy. Clem likes to charge people with being 'creepy'.


----------



## Clem_Shady

Gilligan said:


> Absolutely did not. You took me out of context..er..no wait..I know..you edited my post when you quoted it. Yeah..that's what you did. Happens on here all the time. Such a bunch of kidders...
> 
> .



Bill, why did you go back and edit out calling me a pedophile from your post?


----------



## Gilligan

tom88 said:


> Who was that he said that about?  Clem Shady? Annoying Boy?  Themisis?  Minute Man?  or is it just an et al sort of situation?



.  I may have 'accidentally' insulted nearly all of those screen names at one time or another.  That makes it an 'et al' situation, right?


----------



## UNA

Gilligan said:


> Creepy. Clem likes to charge people with being 'creepy'.



Oooh right...so what's that, do I get a medal or something?


----------



## Gilligan

Clem_Shady said:


> Bill, why did you go back and edit out calling me a pedophile from your post?



What?

  I think yr losing it there, Clem...


----------



## Clem_Shady

tom88 said:


> Who was that he said that about?  Clem Shady? Annoying Boy?  Themisis?  Minute Man?  or is it just an et al sort of situation?



You're talking about the same Bill McFann that put my last name of Shupe on here last night.

Then he did the same thing he did a few minutes ago; he went and did an edit to remove it.

This time he's going to pay dearly.


----------



## hvp05

Clem_Shady said:


> I am emotionally distressed and horrified that you have told everyone here that I am a pedophile.


He can reasonably claim that you were emotionally distressed (_read:_ unstable) beforehand.  Libel has to be demonstrably injurious to one's reputation, and I don't think your reputation could be worse than it was already.

However, if your case of libel against him is successful, that will be GREAT news for many others because they can then come after you for calling them "dummies", "stalkers", "trespassers" and any number of other insults and accusations with the full expectation that they should win.


----------



## Clem_Shady

Gilligan said:


> What?
> 
> I think yr losing it there, Clem...



No Bill, I think you're going to seriously lose it in court.

I have the page saved.

I have screen shots of it.

I am suing you!


----------



## Gilligan

Clem_Shady said:


> You're talking about the same Bill McFann that put my last name of Shupe on here last night.
> 
> Then he did the same thing he did a few minutes ago; he went and did an edit to remove it.
> 
> This time he's going to pay dearly.



I hear the crime of 'Editing' brings with some really hard time.



ooo..hang on..did everyone see that? 'ees threatenin' me, ee is.


psst..you just might want to take down that email post you made earlier. Its kinda got your name on it.


----------



## Gilligan

Clem_Shady said:


> No Bill, I think you're going to seriously lose it in court.
> 
> I have the page saved.
> 
> I have screen shots of it.
> 
> I am suing you!



Sweet. It'll keep you busy, and give those folks in yr 'hood a rest.


----------



## Clem_Shady

Gilligan said:


> I hear the crime of 'Editing' brings with some really hard time.
> 
> 
> 
> ooo..hang on..did everyone see that? 'ees threatenin' me, ee is.
> 
> 
> psst..you just might want to take down that email post you made earlier. Its kinda got your name on it.



Where's the best time and place to serve you the court papers?


----------



## Gilligan

Clem_Shady said:


> Where's the best time and place to serve you the court papers?
> 
> :



I'll stop by and pick 'em up.


----------



## Clem_Shady

Gilligan said:


> Sweet. It'll keep you busy, and give those folks in yr 'hood a rest.



And don't try to hide any assets like you mentioned in that post the other day about your divorce.


----------



## hvp05

Clem_Shady said:


> I am suing you!





Gilligan said:


> ooo..hang on..did everyone see that? 'ees threatenin' me, ee is.


Will the trial be held here or will that be a new thread?


----------



## Clem_Shady

Gilligan said:


> I'll stop by and pick 'em up.



Don't come near my yard.

I feel threatened by you.

You called me a pedophile, so there's no telling what you are capable of.

Stay away from my home Bill.

We'll do this all in court.


----------



## Inkd

Gilligan said:


> What?
> 
> I think yr losing it there, Clem...



Losing it?? That ship has done sailed!!!!! I don't think he ever had it to begin with. 

This thread is frreakin' AWESOME though, I can't keep up with it, it moves so fast!!!!


----------



## Gilligan

Clem_Shady said:


> And don't try to hide any assets like you mentioned in that post the other day about your divorce.



Actually..somebody else mentioned hiding assets in that thread, I didn't.

But I'm sure you will get that all straight..


----------



## hvp05

Gilligan said:


> I'll stop by and pick 'em up.


How do you plan to do that?  You can't drive by his house.  You can't stop in front of his house.  If you step onto his property he will do 'something'.  He doesn't make this easy.


----------



## Gilligan

hvp05 said:


> How do you plan to do that?  You can't drive by his house.  You can't stop in front of his house.  If you step onto his property he will do 'something'.  He doesn't make this easy.



oh..right. Guess I'll just wait patiently then.


----------



## Clem_Shady

Lance put Bill's server records in a safe place that's easy to retrieve and in storage until the lawyers request them please.


----------



## dachsom

*Serial Litigants*

Most people do whatever they can to avoid a lawsuit, but there are people who go out of their way to appear before a judge -- over and over and over again. 

People who file numerous lawsuits, known as serial litigants, are often motivated by the hopes of winning lots of money or obtaining justice. And according to forensic psychiatrists, in some cases they're also motivated by deep psychological reasons -- paranoia, the need for attention or a belief that only in court will their perceived suffering be validated. 

It's become widespread enough that some states are removing serial litigants from the legal system altogether, banning them from filing future suits. 

"Serial litigants are ubiquitous," said Dr. Mark Levy, a forensic psychiatrist and professor at the University of California, San Francisco School of Medicine. "Everybody has a right to his day in court, but some people are there for psychological rather than judicial reasons." 

Frequent plaintiffs can in some cases sue hundreds of companies and individuals or spend years in court, suing increasing numbers of people related to one or many perceived injustices, Levy said. 

"They are usually looking to have what they regard as suffering witnessed on the stage of the court. It is a theatrical enactment," he said. "The remedy in a civil case is typically money, but for these individuals it isn't about the money or justice. It is about having their suffering validated. They want acknowledgment of what they perceive as lifelong suffering." 


Obsessed With Lawsuits - ABC News


----------



## Gilligan

Clem_Shady said:


> Lance put Bill's server records in a safe place that's easy to retrieve and in storage until the lawyers request them please.





I'm gonna completely stop eating popcorn. That chit is obviously really bad for ya.


----------



## Clem_Shady

St. Mary's Today could not have written a better article than this thread.

It's just like the "Missing $20k Lawyer Loot" story.

The casualties are mounting daily.

How many people will lose their jobs, go to jail, or lose their last dime before it's over with Bill?

Anyone care to rattle off all the casualties to date?


----------



## Clem_Shady

dachsom said:


> Most people do whatever they can to avoid a lawsuit, but there are people who go out of their way to appear before a judge -- over and over and over again.
> 
> People who file numerous lawsuits, known as serial litigants, are often motivated by the hopes of winning lots of money or obtaining justice. And according to forensic psychiatrists, in some cases they're also motivated by deep psychological reasons -- paranoia, the need for attention or a belief that only in court will their perceived suffering be validated.
> 
> It's become widespread enough that some states are removing serial litigants from the legal system altogether, banning them from filing future suits.
> 
> "Serial litigants are ubiquitous," said Dr. Mark Levy, a forensic psychiatrist and professor at the University of California, San Francisco School of Medicine. "Everybody has a right to his day in court, but some people are there for psychological rather than judicial reasons."
> 
> Frequent plaintiffs can in some cases sue hundreds of companies and individuals or spend years in court, suing increasing numbers of people related to one or many perceived injustices, Levy said.
> 
> "They are usually looking to have what they regard as suffering witnessed on the stage of the court. It is a theatrical enactment," he said. "The remedy in a civil case is typically money, but for these individuals it isn't about the money or justice. It is about having their suffering validated. They want acknowledgment of what they perceive as lifelong suffering."
> 
> 
> Obsessed With Lawsuits - ABC News



Nice info.

I've never filed one before by the way.


----------



## Gilligan

dachsom said:


> Most people do whatever they can to avoid a lawsuit, but there are people who go out of their way to appear before a judge -- over and over and over again.
> 
> People who file numerous lawsuits, known as serial litigants, are often motivated by the hopes of winning lots of money or obtaining justice. And according to forensic psychiatrists, in some cases they're also motivated by deep psychological reasons -- paranoia, the need for attention or a belief that only in court will their perceived suffering be validated.
> 
> It's become widespread enough that some states are removing serial litigants from the legal system altogether, banning them from filing future suits.
> 
> "Serial litigants are ubiquitous," said Dr. Mark Levy, a forensic psychiatrist and professor at the University of California, San Francisco School of Medicine. "Everybody has a right to his day in court, but some people are there for psychological rather than judicial reasons."
> 
> Frequent plaintiffs can in some cases sue hundreds of companies and individuals or spend years in court, suing increasing numbers of people related to one or many perceived injustices, Levy said.
> 
> "They are usually looking to have what they regard as suffering witnessed on the stage of the court. It is a theatrical enactment," he said. "The remedy in a civil case is typically money, but for these individuals it isn't about the money or justice. It is about having their suffering validated. They want acknowledgment of what they perceive as lifelong suffering."
> 
> 
> Obsessed With Lawsuits - ABC News




yeah, that. It's also some interesting , albeit a bit dry, reading about how difficult it is to get even validated social media 'screen evidence' admitted as evidence in court. It has been done in a few rare instances when the source was a site like MySpace or Facebook and it was pictures and/or video that were pertinent. 

Pseudonymous posts on a random public forum?  never.


----------



## hvp05

dachsom said:


> People who file numerous lawsuits, known as serial litigants...


It's harder to make fun of Clemmy for being mental when you know it's true.

I said harder, not impossible.  




> It is a *theatrical enactment*,"


Vrai should rename this :clementine:...


----------



## Gilligan

Clem_Shady said:


> Anyone care to rattle off all the casualties to date?
> 
> :



Your relations with your neighbors is about the only one I've noticed so far.

oh..and one dishwasher.


----------



## beachcat

*Please!!!*

can someone fill me in so i don't have to read all this crap?  i really need some entertainment to go with my hershey bar.


----------



## dachsom

Clem_Shady said:


> Nice info.
> 
> I've never filed one before by the way.




You do give the impression of someone who will file a suit over anything though.


----------



## Clem_Shady

Gilligan said:


> yeah, that. It's also some interesting , albeit a bit dry, reading about how difficult it is to get even validated social media 'screen evidence' admitted as evidence in court. It has been done in a few rare instances when the source was a site like MySpace or Facebook and it was pictures and/or video that were pertinent.
> 
> Pseudonymous posts on a random public forum?  never.



I'll have my lawyer present this post to the jury also Bill.

The (formerly) pompous rich guy that thinks money makes him able to do anything that he wants, to include calling people pedophiles in Internet forums.


----------



## Gilligan

Clem_Shady said:


> I'll have my lawyer present this post to the jury also Bill.
> 
> The (formerly) pompous rich guy that thinks money makes him able to do anything that he wants, to include calling people pedophiles in Internet forums.



.  Hey..you gotta have a hobby, Clem. Who am I to make fun of the one you've chosen?


----------



## Clem_Shady

dachsom said:


> You do give the impression of someone who will file a suit over anything though.



You implied that I am a serial filer of lawsuits.

I've never filed one.

I don't have a criminal record.

I have a spotless military record.

I'm not a pedophile.


----------



## Clem_Shady

Gilligan said:


> .  Hey..you gotta have a hobby, Clem. Who am I to make fun of the one you've chosen?



You're the poster child of a guy whose hobby has gone horribly wrong now Bill.


----------



## Gilligan

Clem_Shady said:


> You implied that I am a serial filer of lawsuits.
> 
> I've never filed one.
> 
> I don't have a criminal record.
> 
> I have a spotless military record.
> 
> I'm not a pedophile.



..and you can add "most popular guy in the neighborhood' to that list of accomplishments.


----------



## Clem_Shady

Gilligan said:


> Your relations with your neighbors is about the only one I've noticed so far.
> 
> oh..and one dishwasher.



That's because you're too stupid to figure out which card game we're playing and who's sitting at the table.


----------



## Gilligan

Clem_Shady said:


> You're the poster child of a guy whose hobby has gone horribly wrong now Bill.



Boats are still floatin...trucks still runnin...hmmm..nothing wrong here.


:shrug:


----------



## Clem_Shady

Gilligan said:


> ..and you can add "most popular guy in the neighborhood' to that list of accomplishments.



Who cares about popularity Bill?

I do the things other people don't have the balls to do.

It's dirty, unpopular work.


----------



## dachsom

Clem_Shady said:


> You implied that I am a serial filer of lawsuits.
> 
> I've never filed one.
> 
> I don't have a criminal record.
> 
> I have a spotless military record.
> 
> I'm not a pedophile.


I didn't imply anything. Great no criminal record and spotless military record.

*And to make it perfectly clear, just because there was a supposed post that said you are a pedophile, doesn't mean I nor anyone else thinks you are.*Things posted here in the forums are to be taken with a grain of salt.


----------



## Clem_Shady

Bill, the lawyer just advised me not to talk to you any further.

Sorry, I have to put you on iggy again during the lawsuit proceedings.

See ya in court.


----------



## Gilligan

Clem_Shady said:


> Who cares about popularity Bill?
> 
> I do the things other people don't have the balls to do.
> 
> It's dirty, unpopular work.



Saint Clem?


Oh look..its lunch time. I see the butler coming with my caviar and and a nice Merlot...


----------



## hvp05

beachcat said:


> can someone fill me in so i don't have to read all this crap?


I think you can jump in pretty much anywhere and it will all be the same.


----------



## laynpipe

all it takes is one person to beleive it and it then becomes slander.  if its an internet forum, newspaper, poster.....makes no matter.


----------



## Gilligan

Clem_Shady said:


> Sorry, I have to put you on iggy again during the lawsuit proceedings.
> :



phooey.  Life just returned to boring again.


----------



## Clem_Shady

dachsom said:


> I didn't imply anything. Great no criminal record and spotless military record.
> 
> *And to make it perfectly clear, just because there was a supposed post that said you are a pedophile, doesn't mean I nor anyone else thinks you are.*Things posted here in the forums are to be taken with a grain of salt.



Congratulations, you've won the iggy bin prize.

I can't take anymore of your stupid chit.


----------



## Gilligan

hvp05 said:


> I think you can jump in pretty much anywhere and it will all be the same.



 Good point.


----------



## Clem_Shady

laynpipe said:


> all it takes is one person to beleive it and it then becomes slander.  if its an internet forum, newspaper, poster.....makes no matter.



Yep, and Billigan is going to find that out real soon.

I'll bet he offers to settle out of court.


----------



## itsbob

Someone correct me if I'm wrong...

Somebody on this board took pictures of three under age boys walking down the street, and I assume, posted these pictures on the internet without their parent's permission.

Again, correct me if I'm wrong, but don't children have special expectations of privacy?  And posting pictures of other people's children on the internet without express permission is an egregious act?

If I remember correctly the term "heathen" was used in describing these young boys too.. 

So picking on young boys, posting their pictures on line.. and then someone wants to go to court because somebody POSSIBLY insulted their character?


----------



## Gilligan

Clem_Shady said:


> Yep, and Billigan is going to find that out real soon.
> 
> I'll bet he offers to settle out of court.



muah ha ha ha. You betcha he will.


----------



## hvp05

Clem_Shady said:


> I can't take anymore of your stupid chit.


_Translated as:_  "Reality bites!  "


----------



## dachsom

Clem_Shady said:


> Congratulations, you've won the iggy bin prize.
> 
> I can't take anymore of your stupid chit.



:yahoo


----------



## dachsom

hvp05 said:


> _Translated as:_  "Reality bites!  "


----------



## hvp05

itsbob said:


> Someone correct me if I'm wrong...
> 
> If I remember correctly the term "heathen" was used in describing these young boys too..


"Trespassers" and "gang" (I think) also.


----------



## itsbob

Maybe someone should inform the HOA of a creepy stalker dude in their neighborhood (and inform the parents too) of somebody taking pictures of their children and posting them on the internet.


----------



## Gilligan

itsbob said:


> Maybe someone should inform the HOA of a creepy stalker dude in their neighborhood (and inform the parents too) of somebody taking pictures of their children and posting them on the internet.



I agree. Its the responsible thing to do.


----------



## Clem_Shady

itsbob said:


> Someone correct me if I'm wrong...
> 
> Somebody on this board took pictures of three under age boys walking down the street, and I assume, posted these pictures on the internet without their parent's permission.
> 
> Again, correct me if I'm wrong, but don't children have special expectations of privacy?  And posting pictures of other people's children on the internet without express permission is an egregious act?
> 
> If I remember correctly the term "heathen" was used in describing these young boys too..
> 
> So picking on young boys, posting their pictures on line.. and then someone wants to go to court because somebody POSSIBLY insulted their character?



Is this post part of your "recreational surfing" from Webster Field Bob?


----------



## Lexib_

Clem_Shady said:


> You're talking about the same Bill McFann that put my last name of Shupe on here last night.
> 
> Then he did the same thing he did a few minutes ago; he went and did an edit to remove it.
> 
> This time he's going to pay dearly.



Good.. I hope Charlie Breck sue's you as well. What's good for the goose is good for the gander.


----------



## hvp05

itsbob said:


> Maybe someone should inform the HOA of a creepy stalker dude in their neighborhood (and inform the parents too) of somebody taking pictures of their children and posting them on the internet.


Clemmy is going before the HOA board making accusations about these kids, so the parents would be justified in going before the same board to clear their childrens' names.


----------



## Gilligan

hvp05 said:


> Clemmy is going before the HOA board making accusations about these kids, so the parents would be justified in going before the same board to clear their childrens' names.



I'd pay money to watch that hearing.


----------



## itsbob

Clem_Shady said:


> Is this post part of your "recreational surfing" from Webster Field Bob?



Look at the time....

And I REALLY wish you wouldn't post my real name James.. I try hard to keep that a secret.. 

And don't change the subject.  Did you or did you not post pictures of underage boys on the internet without their parent's permission??

Do the parent's even know you took their kid's pictures on put them on the internet for all to see?

I think you should do the parent's a solid and go knock on their door and let them know what you did, before they find out by other means.


----------



## tom88

itsbob said:


> Again, correct me if I'm wrong, but don't children have special expectations of privacy?  And posting pictures of other people's children on the internet without express permission is an egregious act?



Consider yourself corrected... you are wrong.


----------



## Clem_Shady

Lexib_ said:


> Good.. I hope Charlie Breck sue's you as well. What's good for the goose is good for the gander.



I hope Charlie Breck does try suing me.

I loved his rant about black people.

He's one of Allstate's biggest liabilities.

Speaking of Allstate, just moments ago I printed out our new insurance cards.

Allstate was fired as our insurance company yesterday.

And to think I was spending $4,400 per year with them to get attacked by Charlie Breck.


----------



## Gilligan

Lance said:


> or a subpoena 4 US District Court. scu Mayberry bs.



How have you managed to reduce your post count all the way back down to "1", Lance?


----------



## Clem_Shady

Lance said:


> or a subpoena 4 US District Court. scu Mayberry bs. anything can b traced.



Fireproof storage Lance.

I'll pay the extra cost.


----------



## itsbob

hvp05 said:


> Clemmy is going before the HOA board making accusations about these kids, so the parents would be justified in going before the same board to clear their childrens' names.



Good thing Vrai saves all the original posts and threads so they can take the pictures to the hearing and ask why some creepy pervert is taking pictures of their kids and posting them online.


----------



## Clem_Shady

tom88 said:


> Consider yourself corrected... you are wrong.



Would you believe Blob was one of the people that me and the Navy Inspector General discussed?


----------



## Clem_Shady

itsbob said:


> Good thing Vrai saves all the original posts and threads so they can take the pictures to the hearing and ask why some creepy pervert is taking pictures of their kids and posting them online.



Gotta love those little *heathens* that carry a baseball bat through your backyard in Leonard's Grant.


----------



## Gilligan

Clem_Shady said:


> Would you believe Blob was one of the people that me and the Navy Inspector General discussed?



The same IG that said this?



> He closed my case and told me quote "that it was a civil matter."


----------



## hvp05

Clem_Shady said:


> Gotta love those little *heathens* that carry a baseball bat through your backyard in Leonard's Grant.


:lawsuit:




:seriousthistime:







:seriously:


----------



## laynpipe

boy o boy this is getting good.

better then any soap opera ive ever seen.


----------



## Lexib_

Clem_Shady said:


> I hope Charlie Breck does try suing me.
> 
> I loved his rant about black people.
> 
> He's one of Allstate's biggest liabilities.
> 
> Speaking of Allstate, just moments ago I printed out our new insurance cards.
> 
> Allstate was fired as our insurance company yesterday.
> 
> And to think I was spending $4,400 per year with them to get attacked by Charlie Breck.




Alrighty then.... You call it a rant..... I would call it freedom of speech. Whether you agree with it or not.


----------



## itsbob

Clem_Shady said:


> Would you believe Blob was one of the people that me and the Navy Inspector General discussed?



Back to Juvenile name calling?

Hit a nerve did I??


----------



## mitzi

laynpipe said:


> all it takes is one person to beleive it and it then becomes slander.  if its an internet forum, newspaper, poster.....makes no matter.



He's called me stupid a couple times. Do you believe it? Please say you do and I can sue him as I have had severe emotional distress from his name calling and bullying. It has caused me to be paranoid afraid everyone I meet will think I'm stupid because  he said so.


----------



## itsbob

Clem_Shady said:


> Gotta love those little *heathens* that carry a baseball bat through your backyard in Leonard's Grant.



Where does any of that give you permission to post underage boy's pictures online without their parent's permission??


----------



## laynpipe

mitzi said:


> He's called me stupid a couple times. Do you believe it? Please say you do and I can sue him as I have had severe emotional distress from his name calling and bullying. It has caused me to be paranoid afraid everyone I meet will think I'm stupid because  he said so.



no, i dont beleive it.  but i bet itsboob will.


----------



## itsbob

Clem_Shady said:


> Is this post part of your "recreational surfing" from Webster Field Bob?



Thanks for caring enough about me to research the threads and posts in here to figure out where I work.. THAT was tough.. 

Now, is this your attempt at threatening me, my job, and my ability to provide for my family??


----------



## dachsom

mitzi said:


> He's called me stupid a couple times. Do you believe it? Please say you do and I can sue him as I have had severe emotional distress from his name calling and bullying. It has caused me to be paranoid afraid everyone I meet will think I'm stupid because  he said so.



Yeah---he called my chit stupid--can it sue??


----------



## PrchJrkr

laynpipe said:


> boy o boy this is getting good.
> 
> better then any soap opera ive ever seen.



I KNEW IT!!!


----------



## mitzi

dachsom said:


> Yeah---he called my chit stupid--can it sue??


----------



## protectmd

"Gang". 3 or more individuals who conspire to and or directly participate in criminal activity together. In the case of the video, 3 subjects 1 whom is armed with a baseball bat. One person in the forum stated that her children regularly engage in activities where they shoot lookalike guns at each other and how "normal" it is to plan attacks and practice runs on houses. The children in LG are in need of supervision, and some in need of professional help?
So.... would the parent who's putting the children up to the activities be considered a gang leader? Who is apart of an organization who has denied C. Shady the right to defend his house against tresspassers by ordering him to take down a sign and security lights and basically not even providing other co defendants proper warning against tresspassing on Mr. Shady's land? Not only that but Mr. Shady clearly has a mountain of evidence proving a conspiracy against him in an attempt to silence him.


----------



## itsbob

protectmd said:


> "Gang". 3 or more individuals who conspire to and or directly participate in criminal activity together. In the case of the video, 3 subjects 1 whom is armed with a baseball bat. One person in the forum stated that her children regularly engage in activities where they shoot lookalike guns at each other and how "normal" it is to plan attacks and practice runs on houses. The children in LG are in need of supervision, and some in need of professional help?
> So.... would the parent who's putting the children up to the activities be considered a gang leader? Who is apart of an organization who has denied C. Shady the right to defend his house against tresspassers by ordering him to take down a sign and security lights and basically not even providing other co defendants proper warning against tresspassing on Mr. Shady's land? Not only that but Mr. Shady clearly has a mountain of evidence proving a conspiracy against him in an attempt to silence him.



Still doesn't answer the question of posting the pictures of children online without permission.


----------



## mitzi

protectmd said:


> "Gang". 3 or more individuals who conspire to and or directly participate in criminal activity together. In the case of the video, 3 subjects 1 whom is armed with a baseball bat. One person in the forum stated that her children regularly engage in activities where they shoot lookalike guns at each other and how "normal" it is to plan attacks and practice runs on houses. The children in LG are in need of supervision, and some in need of professional help?
> So.... would the parent who's putting the children up to the activities be considered a gang leader? Who is apart of an organization who has denied C. Shady the right to defend his house against tresspassers by ordering him to take down a sign and security lights and basically not even providing other co defendants proper warning against tresspassing on Mr. Shady's land? Not only that but Mr. Shady clearly has a mountain of evidence proving a conspiracy against him in an attempt to silence him.



Here we go with Personality #4. He's surpassed the Three Faces of Eve and now shooting for the Sybil number.


----------



## Gilligan

protectmd said:


> "So.... would the parent who's putting the children up to the activities be considered a gang leader? .



My parents bought me a baseball bat and a...*gasp*..glove to go with it. Got them both for Christmas one year. 

Who would have thought that they could have been sent away for something that heinous. Learn something new every day....


----------



## hvp05

laynpipe said:


> better then any soap opera ive ever seen.


Sounds like you watch them a lot.  :ghey:





protectmd said:


> "Gang". 3 or more individuals who conspire to and or directly participate in criminal activity together. In the case of the video, 3 subjects 1 whom is *armed* with a baseball bat.


You and Clemmy truly must be toking from the same pipe because you sound just like him.


----------



## laynpipe

itsbob said:


> Thanks for caring enough about me to research the threads and posts in here to figure out where I work.. THAT was tough..
> 
> Now, is this your attempt at threatening me, my job, and my ability to provide for my family??



who do you think he is.....scott walker or something ?


----------



## Clem_Shady

itsbob said:


> Thanks for caring enough about me to research the threads and posts in here to figure out where I work.. THAT was tough..
> 
> Now, is this your attempt at threatening me, my job, and my ability to provide for my family??



I didn't research you Blob.

People on here that think you're a p.o.s like Billigan sent me private messages telling me who you are and where you work.

And I'm not threatening your job, but I have a right to complain to the IG about how many people are effing off at work on the taxpayers dime as defense projects go over budget and get axed during a severe recession and looming defense cuts.

So the people effing off at work would really be a threat to the people that actually work, wouldn't they Blob?


----------



## protectmd

If my job allowed id put my line in as a co-counsel however my job prohibits me from working as a judicial officer. Filming the children. Can you identify the children in the video? Can their "classmates" pick out who's in the video based on the the footage? Can you verify that they weren't tresspassing on Mr. Shadys land? Perhaps the parents of the absconded youth should step forward for identification purposes in this lawsuit. I did not see a glove in this video, just 1 armed with a bat. Who plays ball without the required equipment? Unless they were planning to use the bat for other activities....


----------



## FOCUSFACTS

Clem_Shady said:


> I didn't research you Blob.
> 
> People on here that think you're a p.o.s like Billigan sent me private messages telling me who you are and where you work.
> 
> And I'm not threatening your job, but I have a right to complain to the IG about how many people are effing off at work on the taxpayers dime as defense projects go over budget and get axed during a severe recession and looming defense cuts.
> 
> So the people effing off at work would really be a threat to the people that actually work, wouldn't they Blob?



You don't have anyone to represent you????? uh oh!!!


----------



## tom88

minuteman76 said:


> Why not show the complete article as it was printed.
> 
> Lawyer agrees to suspension for 90 days
> 
> Seems the AGC was satisfied no criminal intent was intended by Mattingly.
> They said he should have been aware that the deeds filed were notorized without signatures being witnessed by the notary's, but other than that there was nothing wrong with the transactions.



The AGC wasn't tasked with looking at criminal activity.  They were looking at misconduct which they found plenty.  They didn't have to look far because in Mattingly's affidavit he wrote;

[/B]





> I know that if a hearing was to be held, sufficient evidence could be produced to sustain the allegation of *misconduct*



Conversely, there has been nothing other than accusations thrown at the people who prosecuted Mattingly.  Two judges now have found misconduct in Mattingly's actions.


----------



## nhboy

Wow! Thread has been viewed over 18k times. I'm envious!


----------



## Gilligan

protectmd said:


> I did not see a glove in this video, just 1 armed with a bat. Who plays ball without the required equipment? Unless they were planning to use the bat for other activities....



Way back when I was a kid.....

Some of us had mitts..most didn't. Somebody brought a ball..somebody brought a bat. Next thing ya know..we had us a baseball game going, blissfullly ignorant of the fact that we were comitting a felony whilst doing so.


----------



## itsbob

Clem_Shady said:


> I didn't research you Blob.
> 
> People on here that think you're a p.o.s like Billigan sent me private messages telling me who you are and where you work.
> 
> And I'm not threatening your job, but I have a right to complain to the IG about how many people are effing off at work on the taxpayers dime as defense projects go over budget and get axed during a severe recession and looming defense cuts.
> 
> So the people effing off at work would really be a threat to the people that actually work, wouldn't they Blob?



I wouldn't know.. ALL of my projects are ahead of schedule and underbudget... 

Oh, and please post some of these PMs that others have shared with you.  I'm sure they wouldn't mind having their opinion shared.. If you can post pictures of other people's kids, I would assume posting PMs wouldn't be beneath you.

Seems your PM box must be full with all the PMs all of your friends send you about everyone else in here.


----------



## hvp05

Clem_Shady said:


> People on here that think you're a p.o.s like Billigan sent me private messages telling me who you are and where you work.


That excuse again.    Since practically no one agrees with you, I find this hard to believe.




> I have a right to complain to the IG about how many people are effing off at work on the taxpayers dime as defense projects go over budget and get axed during a severe recession and looming defense cuts.


I'm sure you consider the national debt a real concern.  


FOCUSFACTS is here now too.  This thread will easily hit its one-thousandth post by day's end.


----------



## tom88

protectmd said:


> If my job allowed id put my line in as a co-counsel however my job prohibits me from working as a judicial officer. Filming the children. Can you identify the children in the video? Can their "classmates" pick out who's in the video based on the the footage? Can you verify that they weren't tresspassing on Mr. Shadys land? Perhaps the parents of the absconded youth should step forward for identification purposes in this lawsuit. I did not see a glove in this video, just 1 armed with a bat. Who plays ball without the required equipment? Unless they were planning to use the bat for other activities....



Yes, you can see the children in the video and you can identify them.  Having said that, there is no law against video taping anyone in public.  That is likely why your "job" will not allow you to put your line in as co-counsel, because you are not an attorney.  I have read your post and you don't really know anything about Maryland law.

Run along now and play tea or something which suits you better.


----------



## FOCUSFACTS

minuteman76 said:


> Why not show the complete article as it was printed.
> 
> Lawyer agrees to suspension for 90 days
> 
> Seems the AGC was satisfied no criminal intent was intended by Mattingly.
> They said he should have been aware that the deeds filed were notorized without signatures being witnessed by the notary's, but other than that there was nothing wrong with the transactions.
> Wonder how many attorney's and realtors are guilty of these same dastardly
> crimes? Maybe Fritz, and company can waste a couple of million more dollars investigating these notary transgressions going on in St Mary's Co.
> They might even try to go after the notaries that are actually signing these documents for the lawyers.
> I wonder how Fritz, and White will make out with the AGC with the complaints filed against them? Probably better than Mattingly because they won't have to bankrupt themselves personally defending the charges the way they bankrupted Mattingly and Brown. Good thing St Mary's Co., and the State of MD have so much money avialable for such things. Over 500 charges, and 0 convictions against Mattingly, and three misdemeanor convictions against Brown
> The only one other than Fritz, and White that has enough money to go the course is Terry Clarke.
> When is Clarke going to report to the DOC to start serving his sentence?
> Not much word since he asked for a reconsideration on his harsh sentence.
> 
> Mattingly's suit against Fritz, and White is about their misconduct in the way they mishandled witness's, and tried to hide, and manufacture evidence during the investigation. The Judge who heard the complaint apparently found merit in it being filed, and the suit is proceeding  forward.
> 
> I guess the old sayin is true that unless you are Terry Clarke, or Gilligan "You can't fight City Hall". Right, or wrong as that may be.



The below info was copied and pasted directly off Mr. Mattingly's website John Mattingly for States Attorney St. Mary's County Maryland.
_*"  
In addition, the Attorney Grievance Commission, the body responsible for policing attorneys' ethical conduct, also investigated all of the charges Fritz leveled against me. The Attorney Grievance Commission found no unethical conduct on my part in any of Fritz's accusations. I was wrongly accused, and justly exonerated both in the courts of law and before the Attorney Grievance Commission. Now, I will exonerate myself in the court of public opinion."*_


----------



## hvp05

protectmd said:


> Can you identify the children in the video? Can their "classmates" pick out who's in the video based on the the footage?


If shown photos of children from the neighborhood, one probably could.  In fact, that was Clemmy's point - to be able to identify them.  Otherwise, how could he haul their heathen little butts into court for stepping on his lawn?




> Can you verify that they weren't tresspassing on Mr. Shadys land?


That is the most retarded thing I have read today, and that is saying something given the massive shiddiness of this thread!

You don't run around trying to prove what's _not_ happening; you prove what has happened.  Ergo, the burden is on Clementine to prove those kids crossed his yard, which he cannot do.


----------



## protectmd

Well the youth of today are unsupervised. The youth of today are armed- in this case with a baseball bat. Todays youth play "mailbox" baseball and "pitch" rocks at cars. Complete products of poor social upbringing, lack of parental supervision and a lack of respect for authority. They ride the metro around and commit robberys, etc. they say it always goes back to the childhood, petty crimes of vandalism and tresspassing.


----------



## Gilligan

protectmd said:


> They ride the metro around and commit robberys, etc. .



No kidding?? Heck..I honestly didn't even know we _have_ a 'metro'..  Is there a stop near Leonard's Grant?


----------



## itsbob

tom88 said:


> Yes, you can see the children in the video and you can identify them.  Having said that, there is no law against video taping anyone in public.  That is likely why your "job" will not allow you to put your line in as co-counsel, because you are not an attorney.  I have read your post and you don't really know anything about Maryland law.
> 
> Run along now and play tea or something which suits you better.



You are half right.

The taking of the pictures is not the issue. ANYONE can be photographed in a public place.

POSTING photos os someone elses children on a public website is where the issue lies..


----------



## hvp05

protectmd said:


> Well the youth of today are unsupervised.


*CONVICT 'EM ALL!!!!!!* 


Good luck.  Let us know how that goes for you.


----------



## protectmd

I'm sure Mr. Shady won't have a problem testifying that the children were tresspassing. And its a good thing there's no metro stop, this video shows those armed children would be riding around unsupervised.


----------



## hvp05

protectmd said:


> I'm sure Mr. Shady won't have a problem testifying that the children were tresspassing.


Meanwhile, there would be *3* of them who would testify that they did not trespass.

The judge (or HOA overseer person) would then look at Mr. S-H-U-P-E, raise an eyebrow and say, "Get the hell out of here before I personally kick you out."


----------



## Gilligan

protectmd said:


> this video shows those armed children would be riding around unsupervised.



Exactly like their parents did..and their parents before them. Sometimes on bikes instead of walking..or on a step scooter.  That constitutes 'riding around', yes? Is carrying sports equipment while riding a bicycle a worse crime than carrying it while just walking?


----------



## Gilligan

hvp05 said:


> Meanwhile, there would be *3* of them who would testify that they did not trespass.
> 
> The judge (or HOA overseer person) would then look at Mr. S-H-U-P-E, raise an eyebrow and say, "Get the hell out of here before I personally kick you out."



*gasp*..did he grant you permission to post his name?


----------



## hvp05

Gilligan said:


> Is carrying sports equipment while riding a bicycle a worse crime than carrying it while just walking?


Drive-by!


----------



## hvp05

Gilligan said:


> *gasp*..did he grant you permission to post his name?


Yup.  I get all sorts of special treatment; remember, I got put _back_ on ignore before you did.


----------



## Toxick

protectmd said:


> One person in the forum stated that her children regularly engage in activities where they shoot lookalike guns at each other and how "normal" it is to plan attacks and practice runs on houses. The children in LG are in need of supervision, and some in need of professional help?




Let me see if I follow this correctly....

Kids who carry around baseball bats (believe it or not, bats actually *do* have purposes beyond assault and violence) and kids who run around the neighborhood playing with toy-guns are disturbed and require psychiatric evaluation/therapy?




Is that what I'm reading? 

Just trying to be clear.


----------



## mitzi

Gilligan said:


> No kidding?? Heck..I honestly didn't even know we _have_ a 'metro'..  Is there a stop near Leonard's Grant?



He's confusing it with STS


----------



## Gilligan

hvp05 said:


> Yup.  I get all sorts of special treatment; remember, I got put _back_ on ignore before you did.



You lucky bastid.


----------



## Gilligan

Hmmm...80 pages.

Is this some kind of record? Are there any awards? Even a little gold lapel pin with the number "100" would be a nice touch. I'm betting this one will get there. Soon...


----------



## CREMember1234

this is so much better then any of the old CRE threads!!!!!!!

Holy F#$%ing S%^t


----------



## drivingdaisy

itsbob said:


> You are half right.
> 
> The taking of the pictures is not the issue. ANYONE can be photographed in a public place.
> 
> POSTING photos os someone elses children on a public website is where the issue lies..



I think you are legally allowed to post photos of minors online without parent permission as long as it is not for financial gain/commercial purposes.


----------



## protectmd

However in this case the juveniles were armed tresspassers. Mr. Shady has a documented history of stalking, threats of violent and a HOA that coddles and protects the offenders by ordering him to take down perfectly legal signs and security lights? Its the totality of the circumstances that may lead a judge to believe that people are harassing him, criminally tresspassing and attempting to extort him by levying threats and fines under the guise of a HOA. Your now attempting to go after the fact that he's filming the public area in front of his residence after the tresspassers fled the scene on foot?


----------



## Gilligan

protectmd said:


> the tresspassers fled the scene on foot?



You mean those young lads casually strolling along the public roadway? My dictionary must be broke; I looked up the definition of "fled", and.....


----------



## tom88

itsbob said:


> You are half right.
> 
> The taking of the pictures is not the issue. ANYONE can be photographed in a public place.
> 
> POSTING photos os someone elses children on a public website is where the issue lies..



Sorry, but I am 100% right.  While news outlets often won't publish children's names and faces without parents permission, there is no law prohibiting this action.  Anyone in public can be photographed and those photographs can be posted on a public web-site.  If the owner of that web-site receives payment for the use of your image, you may be entitled to some form of compensation.

There is no criminal law prohibiting this conduct.


----------



## Gilligan

If you look carefully, in the background of one of Clem's videos he posted you can see what appears to be, at first glance, a middle-aged woman planting flowers in a bed alongside her driveway. Do not be decieived..that is far more than an innocent garden trowel in her hand. I saw Chuck Norris take out a bad guy at 1000 feet with one of the things in one of his movies....


----------



## FOCUSFACTS

minuteman76 said:


> There were complaints filed after those statements wer made. Couldn't get him on anything real so they filed acomplaint about anything they could think of. This is what stuck. He's broke, and tired of defending himself
> 
> Lawyer agrees to suspension for 90 days
> From todays article.
> 
> [QUOTE"Although [Mattingly] knew or should have known that the deeds contained improper notarizations at the time the deeds were filed, *he did not take any action that was motivated by a dishonest desire for an unwarranted advantage," *according to the petition signed by Mattingly, his lawyer and the counsel for the commission.




As previously said, the future will explain the past. Complaints to the Bar Association were filed months before Mattingly created his website.  I've seen the calendar of events.  Futhermore, everything FOCUSFACTS has previously posted has proven to be accurate and what MINUTEMAN (yourself) has written and stated has proven to be nothing but FALSE! Now, we get to sit back and watch the WIN.  The fight's over!  WINNING!!! I rest my case!


----------



## Baja28

minuteman76 said:


> There were complaints filed after those statements wer made. Couldn't get him on anything real so they filed acomplaint about anything they could think of. *This is what stuck. He's broke, and tired of defending himself*
> 
> Lawyer agrees to suspension for 90 days
> From todays article.
> 
> Says the AGC concurs with this assessment of the events.
> 
> Someone needs to get those d##m Notary's under control, or they'll bring down our whole legal system.


No one would agree to 90 days suspension of their license/practice if they were innocent.  I'd fight to the bitter end for my reputation.


----------



## drivingdaisy

itsbob said:


> So let me put this in persepctive (it helps if you're a parent)..
> 
> If you have a 10 year daughter, and someone in your neighborhood takes pictures of your daughter and without your permission posts them online, you wouldn't have an issue with that?  And secondly, you don't think law enforcement would have an issue with that?
> 
> Pictures of her getting off of her school bus maybe.. or playing on the playground.. playing hopscotch??



I was speaking in legal terms only, not moral.  Laws are trying to catch up with our technology.  Minors take videos of each other all the time and put them up on public forums, sites, etc.  If there are minors in the background of a video I take of anything, I do not need permission to post it.  Its a common problem/issue going on right now.


----------



## FOCUSFACTS

FOCUSFACTS said:


> As previously said, the future will explain the past. Complaints to the Bar Association were filed months before Mattingly created his website.  I've seen the calendar of events.  Futhermore, everything FOCUSFACTS has previously posted has proven to be accurate and what MINUTEMAN (yourself) has written and stated has proven to be nothing but FALSE! Now, we get to sit back and watch the WIN.  The fight's over!  WINNING!!! I rest my case!



MINUTEMAN76, THEMIS, CLEMSHADY, ANNOYINGBOY,  


Today holds the truth of the past.  Finally!!


----------



## FOCUSFACTS

minuteman76 said:


> Never heard. How's that lawsuit of yours going?



Were you under the influence in the hot seat?  You don't remember?

Lessoned learned for MINUTEMAN76 and his clan - never try to out smart those with more knowledge than yourself


----------



## hvp05

I'm glad you folks took the Mattingly stuff to another thread.  This thread is about Clem's paranoid fixations surrounding his neighbors.  That other stuff is lame.


----------



## Ltown

FOCUSFACTS said:


> Were you under the influence in the hot seat?  You don't remember?
> 
> Lessoned learned for MINUTEMAN76 and his clan - never try to out smart those with more knowledge than yourself



OUCH ! that one Hurt
MiniMan75 u gonna take that off him????????


----------



## FOCUSFACTS

hvp05 said:


> I'm glad you folks took the Mattingly stuff to another thread.  This thread is about Clem's paranoid fixations surrounding his neighbors.  That other stuff is lame.



Do you really believe that Clem can afford to live in Leonard's Grant?  Or are you just having fun with this?  

To each his own!

God Bless St. Mary's County!


----------



## UNA

itsbob said:


> Someone correct me if I'm wrong...
> 
> Somebody on this board took pictures of three under age boys walking down the street, and I assume, posted these pictures on the internet without their parent's permission.
> 
> Again, correct me if I'm wrong, but don't children have special expectations of privacy?  And posting pictures of other people's children on the internet without express permission is an egregious act?
> 
> If I remember correctly the term "heathen" was used in describing these young boys too..
> 
> So picking on young boys, posting their pictures on line.. and then someone wants to go to court because somebody POSSIBLY insulted their character?



Why yes, you are correct! And this video of minors was on the same page as porn!  Hmmmmm, wonder if anyone call the cops on Clem for that one...........


----------



## Ltown

minuteman76 said:


> he has broken Mattingly financially, and the toll it has taken on Mattingly, and his family is indescribable.



Some people would call it Karma.


----------



## hvp05

FOCUSFACTS said:


> Do you really believe that Clem can afford to live in Leonard's Grant?  Or are you just having fun with this?


Sorry, I am not privy to Clemmy's family's financial records.  What I do know is his flamboyant wetawdedness makes for good afternoon entertainment.


----------



## County_Boy

hvp05 said:


> Sorry, I am not privy to Clemmy's family's financial records.  What I do know is his flamboyant wetawdedness makes for good afternoon entertainment.



Welcome to the "Jimmy Radon" Show
Tell us what you really think............................
All the Nuts (except me) in the whole forum are here
Appearing in the center ring


----------



## Gilligan

All I want is my gold "100 pages" lapel pin..as one of the plankholders of this epic thread, I deserve no less.

IF I don't get one..I'm gonna sue somebody.


----------



## Gilligan

Lance said:


> start diggin, aint no gold in them thar hillz, maynyrd. Isl dun sunk long ago.



Just a gold _plated_ pin then?  14K only?  From China even?? Come on Lance..cut me some slack here.


----------



## UNA

FOCUSFACTS said:


> Do you really believe that Clem can afford to live in Leonard's Grant?  Or are you just having fun with this?
> 
> To each his own!
> 
> God Bless St. Mary's County!



Gawd I wish he didn't live in LG. this is just entertaining for most of you, LG residents have to live with this sht! At least he got nervour and removed the dishwasher!


----------



## UNA

Awwwww clemmy...where did you go...cuz I know you don't work so you must have run off


----------



## Ltown

Gilligan said:


> All I want is my gold "100 pages" lapel pin..as one of the plankholders of this epic thread, I deserve no less.
> 
> IF I don't get one..I'm gonna sue somebody.



Well don't call John Mattingly
His practice is on the "Fritz" right now.


----------



## Clem_Shady

itsbob said:


> You are half right.
> 
> The taking of the pictures is not the issue. ANYONE can be photographed in a public place.
> 
> POSTING photos os someone elses children on a public website is where the issue lies..



Blob, let me go on record about the actions of those kids.

This is my opinion of what I think was going on. I believe these kids have been sitting around the dinner table and house listening to their parents complain about me.

I think they decided to walk through my yard with a baseball bat to see if I would confront them. At that point, I believe that the three of them would have then attacked me and used the baseball bat to try and harm me.

So rather than confront them, I just videotaped it, and exposed their behavior.

I didn't bother calling the cops, because I'm sick of their excuses for everything under the sun as to why they can't do something. This is Maryland. My home is not my castle. I have no rights.

And I'm willing to go to court and testify to exactly what I just said.

Again, I believe these kids intentionally walked through my yard to start a confrontation.

I followed the "castle doctrine" and retreated as was my duty to do.


----------



## Clem_Shady

tom88 said:


> Sorry, but I am 100% right.  While news outlets often won't publish children's names and faces without parents permission, there is no law prohibiting this action.  Anyone in public can be photographed and those photographs can be posted on a public web-site.  If the owner of that web-site receives payment for the use of your image, you may be entitled to some form of compensation.
> 
> There is no criminal law prohibiting this conduct.



And there is no revenue being generated by my blog and I have declined YouTube's offer to make money from my videos as well.


----------



## Clem_Shady

itsbob said:


> So let me put this in persepctive (it helps if you're a parent)..
> 
> If you have a 10 year daughter, and someone in your neighborhood takes pictures of your daughter and without your permission posts them online, you wouldn't have an issue with that?  And secondly, you don't think law enforcement would have an issue with that?
> 
> Pictures of her getting off of her school bus maybe.. or playing on the playground.. playing hopscotch??



Efftard, how did we go from three boys with a baseball bat to a 10 year old girl?


----------



## Clem_Shady

FOCUSFACTS said:


> As previously said, the future will explain the past. Complaints to the Bar Association were filed months before Mattingly created his website.  I've seen the calendar of events.  Futhermore, everything FOCUSFACTS has previously posted has proven to be accurate and what MINUTEMAN (yourself) has written and stated has proven to be nothing but FALSE! Now, we get to sit back and watch the WIN.  The fight's over!  WINNING!!! I rest my case!



Welcome back Crystal.

Thanks for paying Daniel the money you owed him.


----------



## Clem_Shady

UNA said:


> Why yes, you are correct! And this video of minors was on the same page as porn!  Hmmmmm, wonder if anyone call the cops on Clem for that one...........



Feel free.

Call them.

They already know who you are.


----------



## Clem_Shady

UNA said:


> Gawd I wish he didn't live in LG. this is just entertaining for most of you, LG residents have to live with this sht! At least he got nervour and removed the dishwasher!



:recorded:


----------



## Clem_Shady

UNA said:


> Awwwww clemmy...where did you go...cuz I know you don't work so you must have run off



I was at a lawyer's office discussing Billigan and paying a retainer.


----------



## Clem_Shady

Slowest traffic day I've had yet on the blog.

Looks like everyone is either back to actually doing their jobs or effing off somewhere else now.

I see JF Taylor checked in to make sure I wasn't after any of their employees.


----------



## Clem_Shady

Some of today's traffic on my Leonard's Grant Homeowner Blog.


----------



## hvp05

Clem_Shady said:


> So rather than confront them, I just videotaped it, and exposed their behavior.


Speaking of "excuses for everything under the sun", what is your excuse for not recording the important part of these heathen boys actually crossing your property?  Not only that, they were _nowhere_ near your property.

I would LOVE to see you say that in a courtroom, but you and everyone else knows you won't have to - thereby risking the terrible smackdown that should follow, so it's awfully easy for you to pretend that you would.




Clem_Shady said:


> I have declined YouTube's offer to make money from my videos as well.


  What is that?  Some kind of generic e-maiil they send out?  "You can earn up to $200 a day by participating in our program!"


----------



## Clem_Shady

*This message is hidden because hvp05 is back on your ignore list.*


----------



## Gilligan

Clem_Shady said:


> I was at a lawyer's office discussing Billigan and paying a retainer.



Hope it was a large one.


----------



## Gilligan

Clem_Shady said:


> *This message is hidden because hvp05 is back on your ignore list.*



That didn't work the first time you tried it either.


----------



## hvp05

It might be neat to have a sort of reference thread to show all the questions/points you have refused to answer or answered with a blatant falsehood or insult.

But it would be essentially a copy of the thread we already have, so...


----------



## retiredweaxman

Clem_Shady said:


> Blob, let me go on record about the actions of those kids.
> 
> This is *my opinion* of what I think was going on. I *believe *these kids have been sitting around the dinner table and house listening to their parents complain about me.
> 
> I* think *they decided to walk through my yard with a baseball bat to see if I would confront them. At that point, I *believe* that the three of them would have then attacked me and used the baseball bat to try and harm me.
> 
> So rather than confront them, I just videotaped it, and exposed their behavior.
> 
> I didn't bother calling the cops, because I'm sick of their excuses for everything under the sun as to why they can't do something. This is Maryland. My home is not my castle. I have no rights.
> 
> And I'm willing to go to court and testify to exactly what I just said.
> 
> Again,* I believe *these kids intentionally walked through my yard to start a confrontation.
> 
> I followed the "castle doctrine" and retreated as was my duty to do.



WOW!!! Lots of "believe" and "opinion" in the above post...Where are the FACTS???

I know Clemmy has scared himself into a tizzy based on the 1st line, "This is my opinion of what is going on..." then goes on to suppose people are talking about him at the dinner table.

Can you imagine how this would play out in court?

Judge: So what happened Clem?
Clem: 3 10 year olds were going to hit me with a bat.
Judge: Why did you come to that conclusion?
Clem: It is my opinion that their parents (all 3 families) were all talking about me over dinner and the 3 friends conspired to confront me.
Judge: How do you know they were talking about you over dinner in their own home?
Clem: Ummmm...Geee...Because everyone talks about me your honor..


----------



## Clem_Shady

I've got a question for the coaches of the Leonard's Grant Baseball Bat Brats: does anyone know if one of their parents drives a white jeep?

Like the one that pulled into my driveway on Saturday after the Acura guy came to visit?


----------



## Gilligan

retiredweaxman said:


> WOW!!! Lots of "believe" and "opinion" in the above post...Where are the FACTS???
> 
> I know Clemmy has scared himself into a tizzy based on the 1st line, "This is my opinion of what is going on..." then goes on to suppose people are talking about him at the dinner table.
> 
> Can you imagine how this would play out in court?
> 
> Judge: So what happened Clem?
> Clem: 3 10 year olds were going to hit me with a bat.
> Judge: Why did you come to that conclusion?
> Clem: It is my opinion that their parents (all 3 families) were all talking about me over dinner and the 3 friends conspired to confront me.
> Judge: How do you know they were talking about you over dinner in their own home?
> Clem: Ummmm...Geee...Because everyone talks about me your honor..



  uncanny.


----------



## Clem_Shady

retiredweaxman said:


> WOW!!! Lots of "believe" and "opinion" in the above post...Where are the FACTS???
> 
> I know Clemmy has scared himself into a tizzy based on the 1st line, "This is my opinion of what is going on..." then goes on to suppose people are talking about him at the dinner table.
> 
> Can you imagine how this would play out in court?
> 
> Judge: So what happened Clem?
> Clem: 3 10 year olds were going to hit me with a bat.
> Judge: Why did you come to that conclusion?
> Clem: It is my opinion that their parents (all 3 families) were all talking about me over dinner and the 3 friends conspired to confront me.
> Judge: How do you know they were talking about you over dinner in their own home?
> Clem: Ummmm...Geee...Because everyone talks about me your honor..



You don't watch S.A Fritz on 60 Minutes do you?

If you did, you would know that you can offer up suggestions of anything such as "I believe Ken Rossignol paid the woman that we raped to come forward and makes these statements."





I'm telling the truth, not offering up suggestions.

And I'll take a lie detector test that what I said about these kids is true.

Fritz wanted $500,000 to take one.

I'll do it for $100,000 per parent of these kids.


----------



## Clem_Shady

*This message is hidden because your lawyer has advised you to place Gilligan  on your ignore list*.


----------



## tom88

Clem_Shady said:


> I was at a lawyer's office discussing Billigan and paying a retainer.



I don't know what type of unscrupulous lawyer would take your money for that complaint, but i'm sure eventually you will file a bar complaint against the attorney when the tort is summarily dismissed.

Although after reading some of your post where you were agreeing with yourself in the election threads, (annoying boy and clem shady conversations) it makes one realize you are pretty unscrupulous and duplicitous yourself.  

Why you would make up names and argue with yourself is beyond me.  Maybe you are mentally unstable.  Perhaps you should seek help.

In the end, you are a lot of talk and a very little walk.  Will this finally get me on “iggy”?


----------



## hvp05

tom88 said:


> I don't know what type of unscrupulous lawyer would take your money for that complaint, but i'm sure eventually you will file a bar complaint against the attorney when the tort is summarily dismissed.


I've got it!

A few hours ago, Clementine responded to dachsom's post about "serial litigators" by saying he has never filed a lawsuit.  That's probably not because he has not wanted to [a few thousand times], but because every time he approaches a lawyer about handling his case they ask, "Are you effing kidding me?  I'm not going to waste my time and reputation on this chit,"  leaving Clemmy to go home and sulk until he formulates another grand delusion.


----------



## Clem_Shady

tom88 said:


> I don't know what type of unscrupulous lawyer would take your money for that complaint, but i'm sure eventually you will file a bar complaint against the attorney when the tort is summarily dismissed.
> 
> Although after reading some of your post where you were agreeing with yourself in the election threads, (annoying boy and clem shady conversations) it makes one realize you are pretty unscrupulous and duplicitous yourself.
> 
> Why you would make up names and argue with yourself is beyond me.  Maybe you are mentally unstable.  Perhaps you should seek help.
> 
> In the end, you are a lot of talk and a very little walk.  Will this finally get me on “iggy”?



Nope.

I'll just keep feeding you more line and bait.

It's not time to set the hook yet.


----------



## tom88

hvp05 said:


> I've got it!
> 
> A few hours ago, Clementine responded to dachsom's post about "serial litigators" by saying he has never filed a lawsuit.  That's probably not because he has not wanted to [a few thousand times], but because every time he approaches a lawyer about handling his case they ask, "Are you effing kidding me?  I'm not going to waste my time and reputation on this chit,"  leaving Clemmy to go home and sulk until he formulates another grand delusion.



I think you nailed it!


----------



## Clem_Shady

*Look Tilted...*

The Stalker Index thread has broke 20,000 views.

Is it a bubble or time to buy in?


----------



## tom88

Clem_Shady said:


> Nope.
> 
> I'll just keep feeding you more line and bait.
> 
> It's not time to set the hook yet.



You better get a whole lotta line there buddy.  Nothing I do is illegal, immoral or unethical.  Have a good time fishin though!


----------



## Clem_Shady

tom88 said:


> You better get a whole lotta line there buddy.  Nothing I do is illegal, immoral or unethical.  Have a good time fishin though!



I'll save my response to that for a later date when I need to bump this thread.


----------



## tom88

Clem_Shady said:


> I'll save my response to that for a later date when I need to bump this thread.



Why don't you have minuteman or annoyingboy answer for you?  Don't you think that's a little sick?  Your odd little threats don't bother me, lol they really just show me how pathetic you are.  Unlike you, I have a firm grasp on how our legal system operates.

Dinners on, ttfn.


----------



## toppick08

Tom88 sounds like a "good buddy"....hehe.


----------



## Clem_Shady

toppick08 said:


> Tom88 sounds like a "good buddy"....hehe.



Sniff...

He smells like bacon to me.

No thanks.


----------



## Lexib_

hvp05 said:


> Meanwhile, there would be *3* of them who would testify that they did not trespass.
> 
> The judge (or HOA overseer person) would then look at Mr. S-H-U-P-E, raise an eyebrow and say, "Get the hell out of here before I personally kick you out."




Also take into consideration that there are two parks and more than one school in walking distance with baseball fields from Leonard's Grant subdivision... Highly unlikely that they are looking to damage his property.  To  me it looks like they probably just got done playing baseball or softball in the park and were walking HOME.  It's pretty sad that a kid cant walk home from a park with a bat and baseball mitt, without being labeled as a trouble maker or a punk.  I guess all the "park hood rats" are making their way to Leonardtown.


----------



## Lexib_

Clem_Shady said:


> You don't watch S.A Fritz on 60 Minutes do you?
> 
> If you did, you would know that you can offer up suggestions of anything such as "I believe Ken Rossignol paid the woman that we raped to come forward and makes these statements."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm telling the truth, not offering up suggestions.
> 
> And I'll take a lie detector test that what I said about these kids is true.
> 
> Fritz wanted $500,000 to take one.
> 
> I'll do it for $100,000 per parent of these kids.




Clem I will say this... I don't think Fritz will win next time.


----------



## mitzi

Clem_Shady said:


> Some of today's traffic on my Leonard's Grant Homeowner Blog.



I can't believe I showed up and I'm in Germany!


----------



## toppick08

Clem_Shady said:


> Sniff...
> 
> He smells like bacon to me.
> 
> No thanks.



Damn....Fall is too far away for the blood to drip.....


----------



## UNA

Clem_Shady said:


> :recorded:



For what purpose?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## Clem_Shady

Lexib_ said:


> Also take into consideration that there are two parks and more than one school in walking distance with baseball fields from Leonard's Grant subdivision... Highly unlikely that they are looking to damage his property.  To  me it looks like they probably just got done playing baseball or softball in the park and were walking HOME.  It's pretty sad that a kid cant walk home from a park with a bat and baseball mitt, without being labeled as a trouble maker or a punk.  I guess all the "park hood rats" are making their way to Leonardtown.



My yard is not a thoroughfare for little heathens with baseball bats.

It's private property and responsible parents teach their kids to stay out of other peoples yards at all times unless invited into them.

And is there anybody left in Saint Mary's County that doesn't now know that I don't want anybody in my effing yard unless I invite them or pay them to engage in business at my home?


----------



## Clem_Shady

UNA said:


> For what purpose?!?!?!?!?!



:recorded:


----------



## Lexib_

protectmd said:


> However in this case the juveniles were armed tresspassers. Mr. Shady has a documented history of stalking, threats of violent and a HOA that coddles and protects the offenders by ordering him to take down perfectly legal signs and security lights? Its the totality of the circumstances that may lead a judge to believe that people are harassing him, criminally tresspassing and attempting to extort him by levying threats and fines under the guise of a HOA. Your now attempting to go after the fact that he's filming the public area in front of his residence after the tresspassers fled the scene on foot?



I'm sure he is just an innocent bystander in all of it.


----------



## hvp05

mitzi said:


> I can't believe I showed up and I'm in Germany!


I was wondering who that could be.  


I think it would drive Mr. S-H-U-P-E [more] bananas if he thought those of us on his ignore list were talking about him when we weren't.

Towards that end:  how is everyone today?  

I had another shot of snow this morning, but there may be some rain on the way.  Aside from that, things for me have been pleasant lately.


----------



## Clem_Shady

Lexib_ said:


> I'm sure he is just an innocent bystander in all of it.



Bystander?

I exposed the emperor here.

And people are pissed.


----------



## UNA

Clem_Shady said:


> :recorded:



WTF are you recording?????


----------



## mitzi

UNA said:


> For what purpose?!?!?!?!?!



I think he believes he's intimidating


----------



## libertytyranny

Vexatious litigants and unusually persistent complainants and petitioners: from querulous paranoia to querulous behaviour.

Mullen PE, Lester G.



_The unusually persistent pursued their
complaints for longer, supplied more
written material, telephoned more often
and for longer, intruded more frequently
without an appointment, and ultimately
were still complaining when the case was
closed or transferred. They differed from
the control group as predicted in being
motivated at least in part by desires for vindication
and retribution, in the curious and
dramatic forms in which they presented
their claims, in how they behaved while
pursuing their claims – particularly with
regard to threats – and in how high a price
personally and socially they paid for that
pursuit.

The differences between the two
groups’ objectives became clearer when
issues of personal vindication and retribution
were considered. The persistent
sought acknowledgement of the wider
social implications of their complaint
(39% v. 9%, OR 6.3, 95% CI 1.9–20.1;
P50.01) and public recognition of their
struggles (25% v. 0%; P50.01). Retribution,
in terms usually of the dismissal
or prosecution of those they held responsible,
was sought more frequently by the
persistent (43% v. 11%, OR 5.7, 95% CI
1.9–16.9; P50.01). More extreme forms
of revenge, such as public exposure and
humiliation, were demanded exclusively
by the persistent (14% v. 0%; P50.01).
The persistent more often demanded justice
for themselves based on claims of principle
(60% v. 18%, OR 9.98, 95% CI 3.7–26.8;
P50.01) and insisted on their ‘day in court’
(25% v. 4%, OR 7.0, 95% CI 1.4–33.0;
P50.01). The professionals found that the
persistent were more likely to vary the nature
and grounds of their complaint over
time (31% v. 0%; P50.01)._



Unusually persistent complainants -- LESTER et al. 184 (4): 352 -- The British Journal of Psychiatry


----------



## UNA

mitzi said:


> I think he believes he's intimidating



I guess he hunks he's going to sue me for.......file criminal charges against me for........ok, I give up 

Can you force someone into a psychological assessment based on the threats he made on his blog or the video he posted of the minors?


----------



## Gilligan

minuteman76 said:


> You could  offer him a bicycle as a settlement.



I accidentally backed over it with one of my many Broncos.


----------



## mitzi

UNA said:


> I guess he hunks he's going to sue me for.......file criminal charges against me for........ok, I give up
> 
> Can you force someone into a psychological assessment based on the threats he made on his blog or the video he posted of the minors?



I'm not sure, but it's worth looking into. The authorities are always saying citizens should report someone with unstable behavior "just in case" they lose it and start shooting innocent people because of their paranoid thoughts.


----------



## Gilligan

UNA said:


> I guess he hunks he's going to sue me for.......file criminal charges against me for........ok, I give up
> 
> Can you force someone into a psychological assessment based on the threats he made on his blog or the video he posted of the minors?



We could all hope a family 'intervention' is in the works.


----------



## Gilligan

smokin!!! 88 pages. By the time I finish this six pack, this thread will have gone centennial!


----------



## mitzi

hvp05 said:


> I was wondering who that could be.
> 
> 
> I think it would drive Mr. S-H-U-P-E [more] bananas if he thought those of us on his ignore list were talking about him when we weren't.
> 
> Towards that end:  how is everyone today?
> 
> I had another shot of snow this morning, but there may be some rain on the way.  Aside from that, things for me have been pleasant lately.



I'm just dandy today, obviously a do nothing day since I've been on here on and off since this morning.


----------



## UNA

mitzi said:


> I'm not sure, but it's worth looking into. The authorities are always saying citizens should report someone with unstable behavior "just in case" they lose it and start shooting innocent people because of their paranoid thoughts.



Good point, I might look into it...that is if idiot-boy doesn't have me jailed


----------



## hvp05

libertytyranny said:


> Vexatious litigants and unusually persistent complainants and petitioners: from querulous paranoia to querulous behaviour.


Yeah, someone tried that approach earlier.  He called her stupid then proceeded to stick his fingers in his ears and run around the room singing "I'm a little teapot".





Gilligan said:


> I accidentally backed over it with one of my many Broncos.


All the more reason to give it to him.  Would make another sweet 'lawn ornament'.


----------



## Gilligan

UNA said:


> Good point, I might look into it...that is if idiot-boy doesn't have me jailed



We'll be sharing cells.

Three county cars and one state trooper came zooming in to my place today. Wanted to know how much backup I might need. Told 'em I was good for now.


----------



## hvp05

mitzi said:


> I'm just dandy today, obviously a do nothing day since I've been on here on and off since this morning.


Why are you in Germany?  I love Germany, but have never been there.  Can you send some pictures?!


----------



## Gilligan

hvp05 said:


> All the more reason to give it to him.  Would make another sweet 'lawn ornament'.



And get him in more trouble with his HOA?? What do you take me for, sir??..some kind of troublemaker??


----------



## dachsom

hvp05 said:


> Why are you in Germany?  I love Germany, but have never been there.  Can you send some pictures?!



I am going over there to live for a few months at the end of May to see if I like it.  Other half is over there working and if I like it, may move there for a couple of years.  He really loves it there.  The pictures he has sent are awesome.


----------



## UNA

Gilligan said:


> We'll be sharing cells.
> 
> Three county cars and one state trooper came zooming in to my place today. Wanted to know how much backup I might need. Told 'em I was good for now.



Well I've got your back. I'll be totally broke though, since he's going to sue me too


----------



## Gilligan

minuteman76 said:


> I hope you really are on Gilligan's payroll. With all the overtime  you put in
> you'd have to make more than a... Wisconsin Bus Driver....



How do you know he isn't?


----------



## Gilligan

Crap. Just got off the phone with my attorney. He tells me that I stand to lose as much or more as I did back when Phil Dorsey sued me for 8 million bucks.




Phil got the penny I enclosed in a Christmas card.


----------



## Gilligan

minuteman76 said:


> I always got the impression that you were more humane than to work someone 18-20 hrs a day, 7 days a week.



Bad impression you got..apparently.   Should I post a picture of my whip?


----------



## Gilligan

Hey!..no slacking here. Post about the weather..your new litter of kittens..how many of your kids got shot crossing Jimmy's lawn. No matter what..this thread is going to hit 100 pages or my name ain't Gilligan.


----------



## hvp05

Gilligan said:


> And get him in more trouble with his HOA?? What do you take me for, sir??..some kind of troublemaker??


Fine.  :kickingrocks:








(I was laughing my butt off while typing that idea out though.  )





dachsom said:


> I am going over there to live for a few months at the end of May to see if I like it.  Other half is over there working and if I like it, may move there for a couple of years.


I certainly hope you will want to stay since he is there!


----------



## hvp05

minuteman76 said:


> I always got the impression that you were more humane than to work someone 18-20 hrs a day, 7 days a week.


As opposed to Mr. Shiddy, who gets paid what to sit here all day?



Oh yes, yes... he's going to win all that money from his lawsuits.


Carry on.


----------



## Gilligan

hvp05 said:


> Oh yes, yes... he's going to win all that money from his lawsuits.:



IS NOT. No way I'm gonna settle with Clem for more than 100 grand. Do you think I'm nuts???


----------



## dachsom

hvp05 said:


> Fine.  :kickingrocks:
> 
> I certainly hope you will want to stay since he is there!



He does come home every 2 months or so for meetings in the office and stuff so it wouldn't be like I'd never see him.  If the cancer doc declares me all clear in May then I probably will still go.  Looks like that WILL happen.


----------



## hvp05

dachsom said:


> If the cancer doc declares me all clear in May then I probably will still go.  Looks like that WILL happen.


  I had forgotten you were going through that.  Great to know you have progressed well.


----------



## Gilligan

Page 90. Awesome.


----------



## dachsom

hvp05 said:


> I had forgotten you were going through that.  Great to know you have progressed well.



Thanks.  Last mammo in January was clear.


----------



## dachsom

Gilligan said:


> Page 90. Awesome.



Only for you Gilligan!!


----------



## Gilligan

dachsom said:


> Thanks.  Last mammo in January was clear.



Sweet. Close friend of mine just got the same kind of news last week. To say she was happy and relieved..would certainly be an understatement.


----------



## Gilligan

OK..here's the deal. I got a couple of Earl's kiackass T-bone steaks that need to go on the grill..a Cohiba that needs a light...and some 20-yo single-malt scotch that needs to be in a tumbler. So I gots to go..but this thread still needs to go 100 pages.

Who has my back?


----------



## hvp05

Gilligan said:


> OK..here's the deal. I got a couple of Earl's kiackass T-bone steaks that need to go on the grill..a Cohiba that needs a light...and some 20-yo single-malt scotch that needs to be in a tumbler. So I gots to go..but this thread still needs to go 100 pages.


Since you started talking like a rich boy... not me.  

I "gots" to go too... dishes.


----------



## nhboy

Gilligan said:


> Sweet. Close friend of mine just got the same kind of news last week. To say she was happy and relieved..would certainly be an understatement.



Hey rube, it's not about you.


----------



## hvp05

MarylandMark said:


> Wonder how many people know what lawyers really cost?


That is of no concern to Mr. Shiddy; he has "money to burn".  (Don't ask why he didn't drop that money into the house to save himself a bunch of trouble though, because he will refuse to answer and put you on ignore.)


----------



## dachsom

hvp05 said:


> That is of no concern to Mr. Shiddy; he has "money to burn".  (Don't ask why he didn't drop that money into the house to save himself a bunch of trouble though, because he will refuse to answer and put you on ignore.)



And he'll tell you to read his blog.


----------



## mitzi

hvp05 said:


> Why are you in Germany?  I love Germany, but have never been there.  Can you send some pictures?!



Training emergency response operators.  Pictures to follow.


----------



## mitzi

dachsom said:


> Thanks.  Last mammo in January was clear.



Wonderful news!


----------



## hvp05

mitzi said:


> Training emergency response operators.


How can you be training an international team to do that when you are the "dumb" one who does not know how American 911 functions?




> Pictures to follow.








MarylandMark said:


> When people argue, the person posting facts has more credibility than the person name calling. All credibility is lost.


Of course, you see reality.  Clem sees what Clem wants to see, and he sees himself justified to do anything he wants.

His HOA hearing should prove to be FASCINATING.


----------



## retiredweaxman

MarylandMark said:


> Knowing what lawyers cost, I was a fan and had some empathy until the porn, employer contacting and kids involved in our national past time now being neighborhood thugs took place. The internet is the great equalizer; allows the common man to take on the big guy and winning in the court of public opinion can mean much more than winning in a court of law.
> 
> When all this first started, did I think QBHI was being unreasonable and the bad guy? Yes.
> 
> Do I think the same now? No.
> 
> If I were QBHI, one would have to take me to court to fix every thing as well because no matter how reasonable I would try to be in fixing things, it doesn't sound like any effort would ever be good enough.
> 
> In the end I hope Clem gets a good house, but I think he should refocus on QBHI vs the public. GE may have been willing to step in and give him a top of the line dish washer for free, but once they saw port on his blog I bet that deal was off.
> 
> When people argue, the person posting facts has more credibility than the person name calling. All credibility is lost.



You make sense and CLEMMY aint gonna like it none...prepare yourself for the wonderful world of Iggy!!!


----------



## hvp05

MarylandMark said:


> I meant porn, not port.


I meant to ask - what kind of porn are we talking here?  I have heard mention of it from a few people.  I have gone to the page twice and don't care to pull it up again.


----------



## mitzi

hvp05 said:


> How can you be training an international team to do that when you are the "dumb" one who does not know how American 911 functions?
> 
> Slim says I'm the stupid one and called me the 911 Nazi. You don't think that too based on his opinion, do you?


----------



## UNA

MarylandMark said:


> Last porn I saw was a dong with a paper plate dangling from it with some words on it about looking at porn will get you fired.
> 
> I thought it was kind of funny for the shock value but to do it with the intent to try to get some one fired over it? Over the top, I don't care what the visitor may or may not have said on a blog.
> 
> I grew up in Texas, few things a man don't mess with where I come from; money (job) is very high on that list.



He took that one down, then put up three more, then the video ofthe kids. The porn kept going up then he'd take it down again. I guess he couldn't decide. I don't think any of the porn is there now. He's just a nut, Srsly a little scary...especially when you're in the neighborhood.


----------



## itsbob

dachsom said:


> I am going over there to live for a few months at the end of May to see if I like it.  Other half is over there working and if I like it, may move there for a couple of years.  He really loves it there.  The pictures he has sent are awesome.



Do you know where  ?   Spent a lot of time over there myself.


----------



## dachsom

itsbob said:


> Do you know where  ?   Spent a lot of time over there myself.



Frankfurt


----------



## Clem_Shady

mitzi said:


> I can't believe I showed up and I'm in Germany!



You should be on the Russian Front, it's Winter.


----------



## Clem_Shady

UNA said:


> WTF are you recording?????



:recorded:


----------



## Clem_Shady

UNA said:


> I guess he hunks he's going to sue me for.......file criminal charges against me for........ok, I give up
> 
> Can you force someone into a psychological assessment based on the threats he made on his blog or the video he posted of the minors?



:recorded:


----------



## Clem_Shady

UNA said:


> Good point, I might look into it...that is if idiot-boy doesn't have me jailed



:recorded:


----------



## Clem_Shady

UNA said:


> Well I've got your back. I'll be totally broke though, since he's going to sue me too



:recorded:


----------



## itsbob

dachsom said:


> Frankfurt



Been there a few times. Hope you don't live on K Strasse!  It's a big city but a good place to center a lot of good adventures from.  

Most of Europe is within a days drive away.


----------



## Clem_Shady

MarylandMark said:


> To help the cause...
> 
> I love how every one tosses out "I'm gonna sue".
> 
> Wonder how many people know what lawyers really cost?



Yeah, they cost more than a dishwasher, but so what.

You should have no doubt that I can and will spend it.

The chit is going to hit the McFann.


----------



## itsbob

dachsom said:


> I am going over there to live for a few months at the end of May to see if I like it.  Other half is over there working and if I like it, may move there for a couple of years.  He really loves it there.  The pictures he has sent are awesome.



Do you know where  ?   Spent a lot of time over there myself.


----------



## Clem_Shady

MarylandMark said:


> Knowing what lawyers cost, I was a fan and had some empathy until the porn, employer contacting and kids involved in our national past time now being neighborhood thugs took place. The internet is the great equalizer; allows the common man to take on the big guy and winning in the court of public opinion can mean much more than winning in a court of law.
> 
> When all this first started, did I think QBHI was being unreasonable and the bad guy? Yes.
> 
> Do I think the same now? No.
> 
> If I were QBHI, one would have to take me to court to fix every thing as well because no matter how reasonable I would try to be in fixing things, it doesn't sound like any effort would ever be good enough.
> 
> In the end I hope Clem gets a good house, but I think he should refocus on QBHI vs the public. GE may have been willing to step in and give him a top of the line dish washer for free, but once they saw port on his blog I bet that deal was off.
> 
> When people argue, the person posting facts has more credibility than the person name calling. All credibility is lost.



Ever hear of the "Maryland Home Builder Guarantee Claim Fund?"


----------



## Clem_Shady

UNA said:


> He took that one down, then put up three more, then the video ofthe kids. The porn kept going up then he'd take it down again. I guess he couldn't decide. I don't think any of the porn is there now. He's just a nut, Srsly a little scary...especially when you're in the neighborhood.



:recorded:


----------



## Clem_Shady

*No wonder Billigan likes Fritz...*

Can we say "*Stet Docket*."

Case Information 
Court System: DISTRICT COURT FOR ST. MARY'S COUNTY - CRIMINAL SYSTEM  
Case Number: 5Q00037217
Tracking No:071001315206 
Case Type: CRIMINAL 
District Code: 04Location Code:03 
Document Type: SUMMONS
Issued Date:06/27/2007 
Case Status: CLOSED
Case Disposition:TRIAL 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Defendant Information 
Defendant Name: MCFANN, BILL 
Race: WHITE, CAUCASIAN, ASIATIC INDIAN, ARAB 
Sex: MHeight:509Weight:190DOB: 
Address: 16424 PINEY PT RD 
UNKNOWN 

City: PINEY POINT
State:MD
Zip Code:20674 - 0000 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------
Charge and Disposition Information 

(Each Charge is listed separately. The disposition is listed below the Charge)

Charge No: 001Description:ELEC MAIL HARASS 
Statute: CR.3.805Description:ELEC MAIL HARASS 
Amended Date: CJIS Code:2 1135MO/PLLrobable Cause:X 
Incident Date From:  06/11/2007 To:  06/26/2007 Victim Age:   
Disposition  Plea: OTHER PLEA 
Disposition: STET
Disposition Date:10/10/2007 
Fine:$0.00Court Costs:$0.00CICF:$0.00 
Amt Suspended: Fine:$0.00Court Costs:$0.00CICF:$0.00 
PBJ EndDate: Probation End Date:Restitution Amount:$0.00 
Jail Term: Yrs:Mosays: 
Suspended Term: Yrs:Mosays:


----------



## Clem_Shady

*Oh man, this isn't his first rodeo either...*

Damn, will I have to get a Peace Order too?


Court SystemISTRICT COURT FOR ST. MARY'S COUNTY - CIVIL System  
Case Number:0403SP003502007
Case Status:CLOSED 
Case TypeEACE ORDER
Order Valid Thru:07/03/2007 
Filing Date:06/26/2007 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Defendant Name:MCFANN, BILL 
CityINEY POINTState:MD 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Plaintiff Name:BROTHERTON, ERIC 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hearing Date: 06/26/2007
Hearing Time:9:31 AMRoom:X1 
Hearing Location: 23110 LEONARD HALL DR,LEONARDTOWN,MD 20650 
Served Date: 06/28/2007 
Hearing Type: TEMPORARY 
Result: COURT ORDERS:
SHALL NOT ABUSE
SHALL NOT CONTACT
SHALL NOT ENTER RESIDENCE 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hearing Date: 07/03/2007
Hearing Time:9:0 AMRoom:X1 
Hearing Location: 23110 LEONARD HALL DR,LEONARDTOWN,MD 20650 
Hearing Type: FINAL 
Result: DISMISSED: BY AGREEMENT OF PARTIES AFTER MEDIATION


----------



## Clem_Shady

minuteman76 said:


> Over an hour and a half since your last post.
> 
> Since I know Gilligan doesn't run a union shop he is not going to be happy with this lack of performance.



The cat must have his tongue.


----------



## mitzi

Clem_Shady said:


> Can we say "*Stet Docket*."



So? Your point?


----------



## hvp05

MarylandMark said:


> Last porn I saw was a dong with a paper plate dangling from it with some words on it about looking at porn will get you fired.


So Clementine enjoys staring at male parts.  No surprise there, but I wonder if his wife knows.  Perhaps that is why he took it down - because he thought she might find out.





mitzi said:


> Slim says I'm the stupid one and called me the 911 Nazi. You don't think that too based on his opinion, do you?


No.    That's why I put "dumb" in quotes.


----------



## hvp05

minuteman76 said:


> Over an hour and a half since your last post.


:creepystalker:

Actually, someone hit me with a virus.

Given that S-H-U-P-E doesn't like me and he tracks/posts people's IPs there is only one conclusion...

He attacked my computer.

Guess I have no choice but to sue.


----------



## mitzi

hvp05 said:


> So Clementine enjoys staring at male parts.  No surprise there, but I wonder if his wife knows.  Perhaps that is why he took it down - because he thought she might find out.
> 
> 
> 
> No.    That's why I put "dumb" in quotes.



Thank you


----------



## Clem_Shady

mitzi said:


> So? Your point?



This McFann guy is the person who called me a pedophile this morning on here.

We're going to court.

I'm suing him for defamation.

As you can see, he's familiar with how it will go.

But he won't be able to Fritz this one.


----------



## mitzi

minuteman76 said:


> We have to stop talking to myself.



Schizophrenia Medication Treatment


----------



## Clem_Shady

It's still showing up on Google where he did it too.

Google

I can't believe he actually said that about me.


----------



## mitzi

minuteman76 said:


> We have to stop talking to myself.



Hypomania And Its Characteristics, Signs And Symptoms


----------



## Clem_Shady

mitzi said:


> Hypomania And Its Characteristics, Signs And Symptoms



So now you're a shrink too?


----------



## hvp05

Clem_Shady said:


> So now you're a shrink too?


As if your head is a hard nut to crack.  













(Oops.  Maybe I shouldn't have said "nut" now that I know Clem gets off looking at male nudity.)


----------



## UNA

Clem_Shady said:


> :recorded:



So....you've run out of responses? Does that mean you know I'm right? WINNING! 

Here; I'll do it for you... :recorded:


----------



## Clem_Shady

UNA said:


> So....you've run out of responses? Does that mean you know I'm right? WINNING!
> 
> Here; I'll do it for you... :recorded:



:recorded:


----------



## hvp05

minuteman76 said:


> We have to stop talking to myself.


Gee, I finally returned and now you have run away.

Guess that means you are afraid... and I win again.


----------



## mitzi

Clem_Shady said:


> It's still showing up on Google where he did it too.
> 
> Google
> 
> I can't believe he actually said that about me.



I never saw where he posted that. I only see what you posted as a "quote" and since you're so information technology savvy you could have fixed that up yourself. Should I sue you for calling me stupid?


----------



## mitzi

Clem_Shady said:


> So now you're a shrink too?



Yes, I'm in Germany on research.


----------



## Clem_Shady

mitzi said:


> I never saw where he posted that. I only see what you posted as a "quote" and since you're so information technology savvy you could have fixed that up yourself. Should I sue you for calling me stupid?



Sure.

I think I can prove it.


----------



## hvp05

Reckon we won't hit 1K tonight.  Gilligan will be so disappointed.




Say, mitzi, shouldn't you be in the middle of a night's sleep?


----------



## mitzi

hvp05 said:


> Reckon we won't hit 1K tonight.  Gilligan will be so disappointed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Say, mitzi, shouldn't you be in the middle of a night's sleep?



I'm having a manic episode, I can't sleep. Plus the time difference.


----------



## mitzi

Clem_Shady said:


> Sure.
> 
> I think I can prove it.


----------



## Clem_Shady

mitzi said:


>



All I have to do is subpoena your ex.


----------



## Clem_Shady

*Wastin Away In Radonville*



Surrounded by fruit-cakes
Checking my survey stakes
All of these neighbors are wearing tin-foil
Oiling my six gun
Letting my dog run
My blog just make these chimps recoil



Wastin away here in Radonville
Searching for my lost 40 of malt
Some people claim that there's a woman to blame
But I know it's QBHI's fault



I don't know the reason
I survived dishwasher season
Nothin to show but an empty hole in my kitchen
But it's a real beauty
A trash filled cutie
How it got there is QBHI's fault



Wastin away here in Radonville
Searching for my lost 40 of malt
Some people claim that there's a woman to blame
But I know it's QBHI's fault

I blew out flip-flop
Stepped on a nail-pop
Cut my heel had to cruise to the ER
But there's relief in the court
And soon I will resort
The lawsuit wait helps me hang on



Wastin away here in Radonville
Searching for my lost quart of malt
Some people claim that there's a woman to blame
But I know it's QBHI' fault
Yes and some people claim that there's a woman to blame
And I know I can always quit paying and default


----------



## laynpipe

just so im understanding all of this.  who is this fellow ??  

Defendant Information 
Defendant Name: MCFANN, BILL 
Race: WHITE, CAUCASIAN, ASIATIC INDIAN, ARAB 
Sex: MHeight:509Weight:190DOB: 
Address: 16424 PINEY PT RD 
UNKNOWN 

City: PINEY POINT
State:MD
Zip Code:20674 - 0000


----------



## Clem_Shady

laynpipe said:


> just so im understanding all of this.  who is this fellow ??
> 
> Defendant Information
> Defendant Name: MCFANN, BILL
> Race: WHITE, CAUCASIAN, ASIATIC INDIAN, ARAB
> Sex: MHeight:509Weight:190DOB:
> Address: 16424 PINEY PT RD
> UNKNOWN
> 
> City: PINEY POINT
> State:MD
> Zip Code:20674 - 0000



He's the poster on here known as "Gilligan" that accused me of being a pedophile.


----------



## Clem_Shady

laynpipe, your pm box is full.


----------



## tom88

Clem_Shady said:


> Sniff...
> 
> He smells like bacon to me.
> 
> No thanks.



If you are implying that I am a police officer, you are a little off the mark.  While I am honored you would consider me amongst the brave men and woman who partake in that profession, I have to say that my chosen craft is serving with those that you have already expressed your disdain for.  Have a nice day.


----------



## tom88

I have a busy day today, so I am afraid I will miss the hundred page mark.  Have fun everyone.


----------



## Clem_Shady

MarylandMark said:


> The word "typical" comes to mind for some reason.
> 
> Or as another famous C_S would say, "Duh, Winning". Get the shirt.
> 
> Can we get an edit on this emoticon:



Have you lost your sense of humor today?

You know what is worrisome though?

There's either two or three "For Sale By Owner" homes here in Leonard's Grant that are on the market now.

I'll let you say it: what are some of the biggest reasons people do FSBO's in a down real estate market?


----------



## laynpipe

Clem_Shady said:


> laynpipe, your pm box is full.



oh thanks.  i just emptied some of the pm's.  i have been trying to hang on to some of the harrassing pm's from baja28 as well as the other folks that pm'd me to say how much they hate him.


----------



## twobit

I spotted the Acura you're looking for, and I know where the driver works.  I don't know if in the 97 pages of this thread you identified what crime you allege the driver committed, but I will only give you the information I have about the car if you:

1. Reveal the crime you think the driver committed.
2. Remove your blog.


----------



## Clem_Shady

twobit said:


> I spotted the Acura you're looking for, and I know where the driver works.  I don't know if in the 97 pages of this thread you identified what crime you allege the driver committed, but I will only give you the information I have about the car if you:
> 
> 1. Reveal the crime you think the driver committed.
> 2. Remove your blog.



I already know who he is.

Have a nice day.

opcorn


----------



## Clem_Shady

MarylandMark said:


> How many houses in Leonards Grant:
> 
> Sold?
> For sale?
> Foreclosed?
> Slated to be built?
> 
> MRIS shows:
> 22 sold (not all sales listed on MRIS, esp direct from builders agent sales unless they need comp listings)
> 4 active listings
> 176 tax records when searching "LEONARDS GRANT"



I'm going to stay out of those numbers. They would probably try to sue me or something for partaking in this conversation.

I don't think my house was ever entered into the MLS.


----------



## Clem_Shady

*Dear PAX River Inspector General's Office:*

The U.S Navy IG just returned my phone call and I have filed the same complaint I previously did and a new one - against you!


----------



## Clem_Shady

MarylandMark said:


> Fair enough on part 1, no it wasn't entered on part 2
> 
> 
> 
> If the against you part of that was directed to me, I don't work for them. I work for Verizon, I am the internet! LOL! I have kind of like a skeleton key for the internet. Not that I can't be found, I don't hide because I don't have to hide. Guess what? I can watch porn at work also!
> 
> If one were to have FIOS and have an issue order a pay-per-view porn flick and have issues; they would dispatch me to the closest CO, I would hook up some meters and "stuff" and try to duplicate the problem. We have all kinds of neat warning stickers by the TV's so the company doesn't get sued for porn being played.
> 
> Same with surfing the net- have a slow connection? I'll be there surfing to try to duplicate the problem.
> 
> What other job can one surf the net and watch porn all day?
> 
> Now if we could just get rid of the %^@$ union....



My "against you" comment was directed to the IG Office on Pax River. I filed a complaint about how they handled my complaint.

You're good with me.


----------



## Clem_Shady

MarylandMark said:


> Fair enough on part 1, no it wasn't entered on part 2
> 
> 
> 
> If the against you part of that was directed to me, I don't work for them. I work for Verizon, I am the internet! LOL! I have kind of like a skeleton key for the internet. Not that I can't be found, I don't hide because I don't have to hide. Guess what? I can watch porn at work also!
> 
> If one were to have FIOS and have an issue order a pay-per-view porn flick and have issues; they would dispatch me to the closest CO, I would hook up some meters and "stuff" and try to duplicate the problem. We have all kinds of neat warning stickers by the TV's so the company doesn't get sued for porn being played.
> 
> Same with surfing the net- have a slow connection? I'll be there surfing to try to duplicate the problem.
> 
> What other job can one surf the net and watch porn all day?
> 
> Now if we could just get rid of the %^@$ union....



I had a blast watching Metrocast in action about three years ago. I had a brand new LCD TV with multiple tuners and just basic cable as a basic for when Directv went out.

So when I ran the channel scan it picked up all these channels in the high range like 113.5 etc.

So I would surf around on these channels when the dish was out and porn was being played at different times. And other movies.

I actually think it was the employees playing around on unused channels because you could be sitting there watching the movie and they would fast forward to the hot scenes, or stop and change to another movie etc.

I should have videotaped it, but I get in enough trouble as it is.


----------



## Clem_Shady

MarylandMark said:


> Just to clarify, I say fair enough on point 1 above because I have no interest in trying to entrap you or whatever if that is what you were thinking.
> 
> Just wondering on how big your subdivision was going to be vs how big it is now. If QBHI has 5 more houses to sell, bad press may not be as big of a deal as it would be if they have 50 more to sell.
> 
> As I said before, I hope you end up with a good house. I think your pictures speak for themselves, focus on the original result of having a nice home vs just out to win. Focus on the enemy instead of trying to make every one else the enemy as well.
> 
> You've done your duty to get every one else free radon pipes. Now your goal should be to try to get as many hits on your blog as you can, the more people see it, they more potential buyers will inspect their new homes to make sure they don't look like yours. Once again, duty done since people would be getting better built homes.
> 
> Now back to winning. Better build homes cost more to build, the more they cost the more they have to sell them for. You end up winning when property values go up because you live in a "Premier neighborhood" of well built homes.
> 
> Well I was hoping to hit 100 but just because I can surf the net all day doesn't mean I don't have other work to do as well.



The master plan for Leonard's Grant and the future subdivisions scheduled to be built between Leonard's Grant and the town of Leonardtown are posted on my blog. The HOA covenants that discuss what the builder can still build are also on my blog.

And as I've said, I made work access to the blog hazardous because people were misusing work and government computers to attack me and the blog with.

I've solved that problem by making the blog a "mature audience site."

If people want to view the blog, they should do so from home or their cell phones. All the good stuff they need to know about my how crappy my home was built and what to look out for is still there for their viewing.


----------



## Clem_Shady

MarylandMark said:


> The things I could say...



Any chance you can leak what dirty movies our local politicians have ordered on pay per view?


----------



## Clem_Shady

My call from the Navy Inspector General was pretty funny today.

First off, she called me as a "Private Caller."

I asked the lady caller if I had her permission to record the call and she said "NO."

I then told I thought that was unfair because the PAX River IG had asked me for permission to record my call in order to talk to him.

So she made it clear that I couldn't file a complaint with her if I was going to record the call and said my only option would be to leave more voice mails on their phone.

We talked and discussed my complaint and my concerns, what evidence I had etc.

Then when we get off the phone, I asked for her name. She refused to give it to me.

Then I asked her how I was supposed to know she was really the IG because she called me as a private number and was now refusing to even give me her name.

So she reassured me that "she really is from the Navy IG HQ and that she had to talk to her director and that she would be getting back with me."

This is our government in action and it's pathetic!


----------



## Clem_Shady

*Kinda quiet in here today...*

I guess some music is in order?

Any special requests?


----------



## Clem_Shady

*Dear Greg:*

Greg in Callaway,

Will I be able to collect any money from this guy?

Or will I have to go buy a pizza and wait in line?


----------



## Clem_Shady

Anybody seen that HPV#5 virus thingy guy?

I'm kinda worried about him.

He's usually up and about in the basement by now, but he hasn't posted anything yet today.

If things were normal this page would be filled with messages about him being blocked because he's on my ignore list.


----------



## hvp05

Clem_Shady said:


> I'm going to stay out of those numbers. They would probably try to sue me or something for partaking in this conversation.


If you were really scared of such a thing, you would not have created your blog and these threads.  You must be pretending that you know things that you truly don't once again.





Clem_Shady said:


> The U.S Navy IG just returned my phone call and I have filed the same complaint I previously did and a new one - against you!


When you get to President Oblahma and he tells you to STFU, to whom will you complain then?


----------



## hvp05

Clem_Shady said:


> If things were normal this page would be filled with messages about him being blocked because he's on my ignore list.


Yet, you still knew about my virus hit.  Hmm...


----------



## Clem_Shady

Whew, glad to see you're alright.

Thought a creepy stalker might have got you.

Now back to the show.


----------



## hvp05

You got relocated.


----------



## Clem_Shady

*Yeah, I'm that good...*

*This message is hidden because hvp05 is on your ignore list.*

I can read your lips, keep talking.


----------



## Clem_Shady

MarylandMark said:


> Fair enough on part 1, no it wasn't entered on part 2
> 
> 
> 
> If the against you part of that was directed to me, I don't work for them. I work for Verizon, I am the internet! LOL! I have kind of like a skeleton key for the internet. Not that I can't be found, I don't hide because I don't have to hide. Guess what? I can watch porn at work also!
> 
> If one were to have FIOS and have an issue order a pay-per-view porn flick and have issues; they would dispatch me to the closest CO, I would hook up some meters and "stuff" and try to duplicate the problem. We have all kinds of neat warning stickers by the TV's so the company doesn't get sued for porn being played.
> 
> Same with surfing the net- have a slow connection? I'll be there surfing to try to duplicate the problem.
> 
> What other job can one surf the net and watch porn all day?
> 
> Now if we could just get rid of the %^@$ union....



That's kind of interesting that my house was never entered into the MLS.

How does that work?

Do builders only enter the houses they choose to enter?

How does that affect the appraisers that come along looking for comps in the MLS?

Wouldn't it mess them up because the true comps aren't being shown?


----------



## Merlin99

Clem_Shady said:


> I had a blast watching Metrocast in action about three years ago. I had a brand new LCD TV with multiple tuners and just basic cable as a basic for when Directv went out.
> 
> So when I ran the channel scan it picked up all these channels in the high range like 113.5 etc.
> 
> So I would surf around on these channels when the dish was out and porn was being played at different times. And other movies.
> 
> I actually think it was the employees playing around on unused channels because you could be sitting there watching the movie and they would fast forward to the hot scenes, or stop and change to another movie etc.
> 
> I should have videotaped it, but I get in enough trouble as it is.


recorded


----------



## Merlin99

Clem_Shady said:


> I already know who he is.
> 
> Have a nice day.
> 
> opcorn


recorded


----------



## Merlin99

Clem_Shady said:


> I'm going to stay out of those numbers. They would probably try to sue me or something for partaking in this conversation.
> 
> I don't think my house was ever entered into the MLS.


recorded


----------



## Merlin99

Clem_Shady said:


> The U.S Navy IG just returned my phone call and I have filed the same complaint I previously did and a new one - against you!


recorded


----------



## Merlin99

Clem_Shady said:


> My "against you" comment was directed to the IG Office on Pax River. I filed a complaint about how they handled my complaint.
> 
> You're good with me.


recorded


----------



## Clem_Shady

Merlin99 said:


> recorded



:audited:


----------



## hvp05

Clem_Shady said:


> *This message is hidden because hvp05 is on your ignore list.*


*You keep saying that...





... but I don't care.*


----------



## Merlin99

Clem_Shady said:


> The master plan for Leonard's Grant and the future subdivisions scheduled to be built between Leonard's Grant and the town of Leonardtown are posted on my blog. The HOA covenants that discuss what the builder can still build are also on my blog.
> 
> And as I've said, I made work access to the blog hazardous because people were misusing work and government computers to attack me and the blog with.
> 
> I've solved that problem by making the blog a "mature audience site."
> 
> If people want to view the blog, they should do so from home or their cell phones. All the good stuff they need to know about my how crappy my home was built and what to look out for is still there for their viewing.


recorded


----------



## Gilligan

I want this one.


----------



## Merlin99

Clem_Shady said:


> That's kind of interesting that my house was never entered into the MLS.
> 
> How does that work?
> 
> Do builders only enter the houses they choose to enter?
> 
> How does that affect the appraisers that come along looking for comps in the MLS?
> 
> Wouldn't it mess them up because the true comps aren't being shown?


recorded


----------



## Merlin99

Got tired of watching it pussyfoot up to 1000, and apparently saying recorded means something to someone.


----------



## Merlin99

Gilligan said:


> I want this one.


Damn you're quick


----------



## Clem_Shady

Merlin99 said:


> Got tired of watching it pussyfoot up to 1000, and apparently saying recorded means something to someone.



Recorded only gets broadcast to you if you're wearing the special tin-foil hat.


----------



## Gilligan

Merlin99 said:


> Damn you're quick



Lance whipped me up an applet that would jump on that post count. He's a genius.


----------



## Gilligan

.......


----------



## hvp05

Gilligan said:


> I want this one.








Merlin99 said:


> apparently saying recorded means something to someone.




I believe it's supposed to be a threat.  I've got my lawyers checking into it this very moment.


----------



## Gilligan

......or


----------



## Clem_Shady

This one goes out to all the rich folks that pay their child support.


----------



## Merlin99

Gilligan said:


> Lance whipped me up an applet that would jump on that post count. He's a genius.


I was going to delete one of my previous posts to move me back to #1000, but I decided you've put so much time in that I'd let you keep it.


----------



## Gilligan

Merlin99 said:


> I was going to delete one of my previous posts to move me back to #1000, but I decided you've put so much time in that I'd let you keep it.



LMAO....I'd have to rank that win right up there with winning the lime green giraffe at the county fair coin toss.


----------



## Clem_Shady

Gilligan said:


> LMAO....I'd have to rank that win right up there with winning the lime green giraffe at the county fair coin toss.



Wouldn't do you any good.

I'll put a judgment on that giraffe too to get my money if I have too.


----------



## Gilligan

Clem_Shady said:


> Wouldn't do you any good.
> 
> I'll put a judgment on that giraffe too to get my money if I have too.



Noooooo!..not my giraffe!  I sleep with that every night....


----------



## hvp05

Merlin99 said:


> I was going to delete one of my previous posts to move me back to #1000, but I decided you've put so much time in that I'd let you keep it.


Hmm, I could go delete 8 of my posts to make me the winner.  

According to Clem (and the Clones), I am a total loser at everything, so it would be a big event for me.


----------



## Gilligan

hvp05 said:


> Hmm, I could go delete 8 of my posts to make me the winner.
> 
> According to Clem (and the Clones), I am a total loser at everything, so it would be a big event for me.



Awww shucks. Given my real concern for your self esteem or problematic lack thereof...you just go right ahead and claim that 1000 spot for your very own self. Clemmy won't care.

Or we could make it a race for 2000? 

Here Clem..take a couple of these. They work really well for me.


----------



## Clem_Shady

Merlin99 said:


> recorded



Looks like Merlin is the real winner after all.


----------



## hvp05

Gilligan said:


> Clemmy won't care.


He altered it, so I guess he does care.  Good to know he cares about _something_.


----------



## Gilligan

Clem_Shady said:


> Looks like Merlin is the real winner after all.



Recount!..I demand a post recount!!


----------



## Clem_Shady

*I'm in the club now too...*



This one goes out to everyone who's ever bought a house for their girl and ended up upside down on their mortgage to do it.


----------



## Gilligan

What?...that's the advice I give any fella that's thinking about getting married. "Go buy a nice house, fill it with nice stuff, and then go hit the nearest bar and just give it all to any gal you meet there that you immediately can't stand"

Works every time.


----------



## Gilligan

uh oh. Whilst conducting some background legal research, I ran across this:



> A retired veteran from Maryland was involved in a rear-end collision. Four years later, he sued the owners of the truck that was responsible for the accident. Having suffered minor injuries, he stated that from then on, his sexual relationship with his wife deteriorated, as he was unable to maintain their sex life.
> He claimed that he had been so affected by the crash that his personality had been forever changed. In fact, he maintained that the accident turned him into a homosexual. He left his wife, moved in with his parents, began hanging out in gay bars, and became a fervent reader of gay literature. He won his case and was awarded $200,000, while his wife received $25,000



Hmmmmm.


----------



## Clem_Shady

Gilligan said:


> What?...that's the advice I give any fella that's thinking about getting married. "Go buy a nice house, fill it with nice stuff, and then go hit the nearest bar and just give it all to any gal you meet there that you immediately can't stand"
> 
> Works every time.



So I'll be in the creditor line behind her?


----------



## Gilligan

Clem_Shady said:


> So I'll be in the creditor line behind her?



Doubt it. The line is far longer than that. I doubt if you will even be able to _see_ the front of the line from where yr standing.


----------



## Clem_Shady

Gilligan said:


> Doubt it. The line is far longer than that. I doubt if you will even be able to _see_ the front of the line from where yr standing.



And you're the guy who was beating me to death as KR about being a deadbeat?


----------



## hvp05

Do you two dudes have a court date set yet?


----------



## Gilligan

Clem_Shady said:


> And you're the guy who was beating me to death as KR about being a deadbeat?



I learned from Ken how to work the system. I do owe him that.


----------



## Clem_Shady

hvp05 said:


> Do you two dudes have a court date set yet?



You should know, you and nomoneybilligan travel together in here.


----------



## Gilligan

hvp05 said:


> Do you two dudes have a court date set yet?



I'm there right now; Clem said he wouldn't be long.

:Sent from my iPhone:


----------



## Clem_Shady

Gilligan said:


> I learned from Ken how to work the system. I do owe him that.



So all that stuff about buying everyone dinner all the time and smoking the finest cigars was all a lie too?


----------



## Gilligan

Clem_Shady said:


> You should know, you and nomoneybilligan travel together in here.



Don't keep me waiting too long Clem... Hey..tell ya what,. I'll just pop over to your place and pick you up. It is so close by, after all.

:Sent from my Droid:


----------



## Gilligan

Clem_Shady said:


> So all that stuff about buying everyone dinner all the time and smoking the finest cigars was all a lie too?



The credit card I used was was bogus. So what?

:Sent from my iPad:


----------



## Clem_Shady

MarylandMark said:


> Look at the MLS as a classified ad.
> 
> If you had a lawn mower for sale, you can list it online, in the paper, sign out front of your house (with HOA permission of course), etc. It is up to you how you want to get the word out that your lawn mower is for sale. Same thing when selling a house, the MLS is just the accepted place to go looking, agents make it easier on themselves and other agents to list it all in one place. So say you wanted to sell your lawn mower, if there were a lawn mower.com that 99% of the people buying and selling used to list their lawn mowers, one wouldn't be very smart not advertise there when selling or not to look there when buying.
> 
> The MLS is to get the word out you have a house for sale. Keeping track of the sales and how much they sold for and so on is just an added feature.
> 
> The MLS is one source appraisers use to gather data, other sources can be tax records, deed transfers, plats, loan officers, Realtor/Brokers, etc. Tax records can be accessed through the MLS, just an added feature; the MLS is a for profit company so the more they offer subscribers the more they can charge.



Are you able to list a house in the MLS?


----------



## Clem_Shady

Gilligan said:


> The credit card I used was was bogus. So what?
> 
> :Sent from my iPad:



You've tumbled pretty far down the forum slum ladder Billigan.

No remorse though, right?


----------



## migtig

On further thought, by Clem's actions and comments, ie. harrassing people for looking at a blog he shared a link to, threatening lawsuits, calling people names, threatening police action against, posting pictures of juveniles, and more...
doesn't that make him the creepy stalker?  

Ergo, Clem Shady started a tread about himself.


----------



## Gilligan

Clem_Shady said:


> You've tumbled pretty far down the forum slum ladder Billigan.
> 
> No remorse though, right?
> 
> :



None..as long as the scotch holds out.

Say...looking farther down that ole ladder, you are still beyond view. Must be quite a long ladder, huh?


----------



## Clem_Shady

migtig said:


> On further thought, by Clem's actions and comments, ie. harrassing people for looking at a blog he shared a link to, threatening lawsuits, calling people names, threatening police action against, posting pictures of juveniles, and more...
> doesn't that make him the creepy stalker?
> 
> Ergo, Clem Shady started a tread about himself.



:recorded:

Thread moved to chit chat by order of Lance to protect the stupid people from further harming themselves.


----------



## Gilligan

migtig said:


> On further thought, by Clem's actions and comments, ie. harrassing people for looking at a blog he shared a link to, threatening lawsuits, calling people names, threatening police action against, posting pictures of juveniles, and more...
> doesn't that make him the creepy stalker?
> 
> Ergo, Clem Shady started a tread about himself.



Yes..but what would some of us do for fun if Clem was..for example..normal..or stable..things like that?


----------



## Clem_Shady

Gilligan said:


> None..as long as the scotch holds out.
> 
> Say...looking farther down that ole ladder, you are still beyond view. Must be quite a long ladder, huh?



I'm gonna give you a pass on suing you Bill.

You've got too many other problems.

And you've been Thunderstruck in public.

So you've suffered enough and I don't need the money.


----------



## migtig

Gilligan said:


> Yes..but what would some of us do for fun if Clem was..for example..normal..or stable..things like that?



Hmmm..... ?


----------



## Gilligan

Clem_Shady said:


> I'm gonna give you a pass on suing you Bill.
> 
> :



You wearing a ring I can kiss?  

Maybe yr attorney will give you a credit on that vist you made yesterday?..or with your myriad legal battles, you probably have him on permanent retainer anyway, right?

I must say too..whoever your attorney is, they are remarkably effective at hiding all your many legal actions from the public record. It's almost as if those actions.........never existed at all.


----------



## Clem_Shady

Gilligan said:


> You wearing a ring I can kiss?
> 
> Maybe yr attorney will give you a credit on that vist you made yesterday?..or with your myriad legal battles, you probably have him on permanent retainer anyway, right?
> 
> I must say too..whoever your attorney is, they are remarkably effective at hiding all your many legal actions from the public record. It's almost as if those actions.........never existed at all.



You really thought I was kidding about that Witness Protection Program chit, didn't you?

Of course they don't show up.

And if the FBI and the CIA don't move me out of this piece of chit house real soon I'm going to start Wikileaking all over the place.

That guy with the blog who was writing about me; he knew damn well what went on late at night on that 100' pier in my former backyard.


----------



## Toxick

Gilligan said:


> Yes..but what would some of us do for fun if Clem was..for example..normal..or stable..things like that?





Internet porn.


----------



## hvp05

Clem_Shady said:


> You should know, you and nomoneybilligan travel together in here.


*Does this mean I am off ignore again?*







migtig said:


> doesn't that make him the creepy stalker?


Precisely.  That was proven ages ago, though, I think.


----------



## Clem_Shady

Toxick said:


> Internet porn.



Then check out my blog, but just don't do it from work, because it's a penis fly trap some days.


----------



## Gilligan

Clem_Shady said:


> That guy with the blog who was writing about me; he knew damn well what went on late at night on that 100' pier in my former backyard.
> 
> ::



ah hah!..So _that_ was where you filmed all that midget porn!


----------



## Gilligan

Toxick said:


> Internet porn.



well..yeah..I mean _except_ for that...


----------



## Gilligan

Clem_Shady said:


> I'm going to start Wikileaking all over the place.:



I wear Depends for that. Works the charm..


----------



## Clem_Shady

Gilligan said:


> ah hah!..So _that_ was where you filmed all that midget porn!



Nope, that's where the silent black rafts came in on the Potomac.


----------



## hvp05

Clem_Shady said:


> it's a penis fly trap some days.


Yes, we know of your "secret" obsession.


:creepy:


----------



## Clem_Shady

Gilligan said:


> I wear Depends for that. Works the charm..



You know, you're a lot more likable now that we know your just a regular eff up like the rest of us.


----------



## Gilligan

Clem_Shady said:


> You know, you're a lot more likable now that we know your just a regular eff up like the rest of us.



Let me pre-emptively assure you that the answer is "NO..I will not go out on a date with you".






Unless yr buying.


----------



## hvp05

Clem_Shady said:


> You know, you're a lot more likable now that we know your just a regular eff up like the rest of us.





Gilligan said:


> Unless yr buying.


This is regular alright... a regular -fest.


----------



## Gilligan

hvp05 said:


> This is regular alright... a regular -fest.


----------



## Clem_Shady

Gilligan said:


> Let me pre-emptively assure you that the answer is "NO..I will not go out on a date with you".
> 
> Unless yr buying.



Oh c'mon, it could be fun.

You, me and Lenny could all go out.

Me and you could piss the crowd off, then take off running and leave Lenny to get his ass beat.


----------



## hvp05

I guess the answer to my court date question is, "No, since my lawyer told me to eff off," _or_, "No, since I chickened out."


----------



## hvp05

Clem_Shady said:


> Oh c'mon, it could be fun.


Yeah, Gill, if you two really hit it off he may grant you admittance to his forbidden lair.  The Clem Cave, it is also becoming known as.


----------



## Gilligan

hvp05 said:


> I guess the answer to my court date question is, "No, since my lawyer told me to eff off," _or_, "No, since I chickened out."



The Inspector General of the US Navy called me a few minutes ago (wouldn't leave a name though..curious)  and asked if I would voluntarily surrender or did they need to send a shore patrol to fetch me in irons.  I chose the latter option since I'm used to those 'irons', having several different kinds hanging on the back of the closet door in my bedroom.


----------



## Clem_Shady

Gilligan said:


> The Inspector General of the US Navy called me a few minutes ago (wouldn't leave a name though..curious)  and asked if I would voluntarily surrender or did they need to send a shore patrol to fetch me in irons.  I chose the latter option since I'm used to those 'irons', having several different kinds hanging on the back of the closet door in my bedroom.



That's nothing.

I've got six, black Chevy Surburbans outside and a drone from Webster Field circling the neighborhood.

I think "itsbob" might be the pilot in the drone.


----------



## Gilligan

Clem_Shady said:


> a drone from Webster Field circling the neighborhood.



meh...drones from Webster Field are flying over my yard most every day. They had that cute little Fire Scout helo out the other day again...a Pioneer yesterday.


----------



## withrespect

Can someone sum-up this tread for me... 

Did the guy ever figure out who the stalker was? 

TIA


----------



## Clem_Shady

withrespect said:


> Can someone sum-up this tread for me...
> 
> Did the guy ever figure out who the stalker was?
> 
> TIA



Yes, he has been located.

And I am taking care of him.


----------



## hvp05

Clem_Shady said:


> Yes, he has been located.
> 
> And I am going to order *TEN* loaded pizzas to be sent to his house.


You can put somebody in the poorhouse with a trick like that.


----------



## hvp05

withrespect said:


> Can someone sum-up this tread for me...


Easy:  Clem's ego is more bloated than you are.

The Clem Fiasco continues; the neighborhood chuckles.


----------



## withrespect

hvp05 said:


> Easy:  Clem's ego *is more bloated than you are.*
> The Clem Fiasco continues; the neighborhood chuckles.



Is that a fat joke?


----------



## hvp05

withrespect said:


> Is that a fat joke?


No, honey, not at all.  












Okay, it was.  But it was a funny one.


----------



## Clem_Shady

hvp05 said:


> You can put somebody in the poorhouse with a trick like that.



I didn't say I was taking "good" care of him.


----------



## Clem_Shady

tom88 said:


> You better get a whole lotta line there buddy.  Nothing I do is illegal, immoral or unethical.  Have a good time fishin though!


----------



## Clem_Shady

*Clem Checks His Watch In The War Room*

With the time change I'm guessing Mitzi should be climbing out of her rabbit hole about anytime now...

Tic Toc Tic Toc


----------



## dachsom

Clem_Shady said:


> With the time change I'm guessing Mitzi should be climbing out of her rabbit hole about anytime now...
> 
> Tic Toc Tic Toc



It is only 2:22 am over there


----------



## Clem_Shady

dachsom said:


> It is only 2:22 am over there



She sleeps in a coffin during the day.

Hates garlic.

And she's a man-eater.


----------



## hvp05

dachsom said:


> It is only 2:22 am over there


She was up in the middle of the night (their time) yesterday, she said due to not being adjusted to the international time shift.


  mitzi


----------



## Clem_Shady

hvp05 said:


> She was up in the middle of the night (their time) yesterday, she said due to not being adjusted to the international time shift.
> 
> mitzi



I prefer to call her "Fritzi."


----------



## mitzi

hvp05 said:


> She was up in the middle of the night (their time) yesterday, she said due to not being adjusted to the international time shift.
> 
> 
> mitzi



  Yes and I was very busy. Psychiatric conference yesterday and training the emergency response operators in the evening. Plus I was hypomanic for 2 days and finally crashed for 14 hours. I will be home this evening.


----------



## mitzi

Clem_Shady said:


> I prefer to call her "Fritzi."



Now how did you know my dog's name?


----------



## Clem_Shady

mitzi said:


> Now how did you know my dog's name?



Because you use it as a password too.


----------



## dachsom

mitzi said:


> Now how did you know my dog's name?


----------



## mitzi

dachsom said:


>



 Good one


----------



## mitzi

Clem_Shady said:


> Because you use it as a password too.



Not that one


----------



## Mabus

Is the camera still on?


----------



## hvp05

Mabus said:


> Is the camera still on?


He now uses it to record kitty porn.


----------



## FromTexas

The Mexican doctor told the village nymphomaniac, "Senorita, it looks to me like you've had Juan too many."


----------



## Mabus

FromTexas said:


> The Mexican doctor told the village nymphomaniac, "Senorita, it looks to me like you've had Juan too many."



Sounds like she got "burro'd" into quite a few times. Damn I miss Rosie's on Great Mills.....

(burro = donkey)


----------

